# Gildensterben in AoC



## daedadu (4. August 2008)

Hallo, 

seit einiger Zeit ist selbst auf dem Server Mitra zu erkennen, das immer weniger Mitspieler unterwegs sind. 
Gildenstädte werden nicht mehr erbaut, fragt man in unserem Forum nach Hilfe, haben von 20 aktiven Spielern gut 14 den Account nicht verlängert.
Leider ist dieses Phänomen Forenübergreifend und besorgniserregend.

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen sammeln können ?


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2008)

Das Thema gabs schon vor ca. 1 Monat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49040


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (4. August 2008)

Hi Daedadu,
ich kann nur vom selben berichten.Vor ein paar Wochen hatten wir immer so um die 15-20 Leute abends online(auf Ibis).Und jetzt sind es gerade mal 4-7ca.Wir können uns da mit 4 Spielern abquälen die Mats für die Gildenstadt zusammeln.Es ist auch sehr schwer eine Gruppe zufinden.Aber irgend wann kommen die Leute nochmal reinschnuppern hoffentlich.Sollte es nicht so sein dauert es nicht mehr lange bis der Server Merge kommt.Siehe Vanguard.

Gruss Darki


----------



## lemete (4. August 2008)

bei uns noch nicht (Asura). hier sind noch genug leute online. meiner meinung nach.


----------



## bluewizard (4. August 2008)

Ich denke viele Spieler gehen, weil AoC eben halt noch mehr bugs hat als WoW. Wenn FC das behebt und auch für mehr Highend Conten sorgt, wird es wieder mehr Spieler geben.


----------



## Emokeksii (4. August 2008)

bluewizard schrieb:


> Ich denke viele Spieler gehen, weil AoC eben halt noch mehr bugs hat als WoW. Wenn FC das behebt und auch für mehr Highend Conten sorgt, wird es wieder mehr Spieler geben.



Wenns davor nicht komplett stirbt wie Vanguard ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuscchi (4. August 2008)

bluewizard schrieb:


> Ich denke viele Spieler gehen, weil AoC eben halt noch mehr bugs hat als WoW. Wenn FC das behebt und auch für mehr Highend Conten sorgt, wird es wieder mehr Spieler geben.



100% Deiner Meinung .


najo zumindest sind die ersten 20lvl ja gut spielbar ohne größere probs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rickride (4. August 2008)

bluewizard schrieb:


> Ich denke viele Spieler gehen, weil AoC eben halt noch mehr bugs hat als WoW. Wenn FC das behebt und auch für mehr Highend Conten sorgt, wird es wieder mehr Spieler geben.




es fehlt ja auch überall an content.
immerhin bleibt zu hoffen, dass warhammer daraus lernt ^^.


gruß


----------



## Teroon (4. August 2008)

Ja, viele kleine Gilden sterben leider in AoC weil sie den Mitgliederschwund nicht so gut verkraften wie größere Gilden, die sich dafür über einen Zustrom von neuen Mitgliedern freuen können. Hat wie immer alles 2 Seiten.


----------



## prontopronto (4. August 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Leider ist dieses Phänomen Forenübergreifend und besorgniserregend.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwina (4. August 2008)

rickride schrieb:


> es fehlt ja auch überall an content.
> immerhin bleibt zu hoffen, dass warhammer daraus lernt ^^.
> 
> 
> gruß



Daraus lernen werden sie wohl kaum noch können dazu ist der vermutete Release zu nah .
Man kann nur hoffen das sie es von vorne herein besser gemacht haben .


----------



## Drakonis (4. August 2008)

hmm, ich bin seit ea dabei und muss leider sagen, das mein spielspass leider auch auf dem tiefpunkt ist. dabei habe ich nicht mal einen 80er.

mein necro dümpelt auf 75 rum und ich habe irgendwie keine lust ihn weiter zu spielen. ich spiele momentan nur mit meinem rl kumpel nen pos und pom im team hoch.

grund für den verlust der der lust auf aoc ist ganz klar die echt beschissene patch und informationpolitik von funcom. trotz testserver kommen patches auf den life server, die ganze klassen kaputt machen. sachen werden geändert, ohne dass es in den patch notes steht. sachen werden versprochen und nicht gehalten.

manchmal hat man echt den eindruck, das bei funcom alles nur hobbyprogrammierer arbeiten. haben sie überhaupt einw funktionierende QA, CVS? usw?. ich hab jahrelang nen runuo freeshard geleitet inklusive c# programmierung mit hunderten von dateien.

ich und mein kumpel wollen unsere 2 heiler noch auf 80 spielen und dann wird sich zeigen, was sich bei aoc getan hat. grundsätzlich gewinnt man den eindruck, das alle spieler momentan beta tester sind. und das richtige spiel von untern her erst aufgebaut wird. low-lvl gebiete usw. bei der momentanen geschwindigkeit (1 gebiet in 4 monaten). schätze ich, wird aoc in einem jahr so weit sein, das man von 0-80 questen kann und danach funktionierende raidinstanzen hat.


----------



## Fiede (4. August 2008)

Grüsse

Das Gildensterben ist ja auch kein Wunder, das Game ist langweilig ab lev 30.

Macht no fun ! LEIDER




Pieta lev 51 Mietrapriester


----------



## Klos1 (4. August 2008)

Habe meinen Account auch gekündigt, wie viele anderen. Auch ich finde, daß es an allen und Ecken an Content fehlt und auch die Instanzen bei weitem nicht den Anspruch haben, wie es andere Spiele schon vorgemacht haben. Auch vom PVP hab ich mir halt viel mehr versprochen. Schlachten auf Keepes zu buchen, bevor ich sie denn mal führen darf, hat für mich keinen Reiz. Denke das sehen viele andere ebenso.
Von Open-PVP fehlt hier jede Spur. Hinzu kommt dann noch die Instanzierung der Gebiete, mit denen ich auf Dauer auch nicht leben konnte.

Desweiteren sind auch noch sehr viele Bugs im Spiel. Am nervigsten für mich persönlich immer noch der "out of Memory-Bug", den ich persönlich andauernd hatte. Irgendwie wollte sich auch nicht wirklich der Sammeltrieb einstellen, wie es bei anderen Spielen der Fall war. Die Items in ihrer zum Großteil sehr langweiligen und eintönigen Optik und den unübersichtlichen Stats machten es mir irgendwie sehr schwer, hier auf Dauer allzu große Begeisterung zu entwickeln.

Irgendwie schade, sollte es Aoc nicht schaffen, denn man hätte aus dem Spiel was machen können. Und eine Alternative zu Wow wäre mir persönlich mehr als willkommen. Aber Aoc in seiner jetzigen Phase ist dafür einfach unzureichend. Zum Schluß bleibt noch die Grafik, welche zwar schön ist, aber in ihrer Pracht zu keinem Verhältnis der Hardwareanforderungen steht. Herr der Ringe sieht ein gutes Stück besser aus und ist genügsamer. 

So sieht es für mich aus. Reinschnuppern werde ich mit Gewissheit nochmal, aber vorerst ist es sein Geld einfach nicht Wert, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Drakonis (4. August 2008)

> Herr der Ringe sieht ein gutes Stück besser aus und ist genügsamer.



naja das sit subjektiv. ich hab mit hdro aufgehört, weil dx10 nicht sauber lief, ich dauernd client crashes hatte und die grafik zwar besser als in wow ist, aber nicht an die von aoc rann kommt. das schlimsmte bei hdro waren für mich die steifen charaktermodelle und animationen (kundiger). ist halt geschmackssache.


----------



## Klos1 (4. August 2008)

Mag sein, daß es auch ein Stück weit Geschmacksache ist. Herr der Ringe lief bei mir sehr gut. Die Landschaft sieht meiner Meinung nach unbestritten besser aus als in Aoc. Allein schon, weil sich in Herr der Ringe nicht nur das Gras, sondern auch die Bäume im Wind wiegen. Die Vegetation in Aoc ist wahrlich kein Meilenstein. Auch das Wasser finde ich in Herr der Ringe ne ganze Ecke schöner. Über die Animationen kann man sich streiten, meiner Meinung nach gleichwertig.

Wow ist grafisch gesehen natürlich mit keinem der beiden Games auch nur annährend vergleichbar, was aufgrund des Alters ja auch klar ist. 

Das Aoc aber auf einem Rechner wie meinem in manchen Zonen Frameeinbrüche von bis zu 5 Fps hat, ist nicht durch die Grafik zu begründen. Denn dafür sieht Aoc bei weitem nicht gut genug aus. Habe mal gelesen, daß für Aoc eine etwas ältere Engine verwendet wurde, welche einfach nur aufgebohrt wurde. Wenn das wirklich der Fall ist, dann hätte man hier wohl lieber was neues aufsetzen sollen.


----------



## grimrott (4. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Aoc aber auf einem Rechner wie meinem in manchen Zonen Frameeinbrüche von bis zu 5 Fps hat, ist nicht durch die Grafik zu begründen. Denn dafür sieht Aoc bei weitem nicht gut genug aus. Habe mal gelesen, daß für Aoc eine etwas ältere Engine verwendet wurde, welche einfach nur aufgebohrt wurde. Wenn das wirklich der Fall ist, dann hätte man hier wohl lieber was neues aufsetzen sollen.



So schauts aus!

AoC hat mit Sicherheit eine wirklich schöne Grafik etc. aber das Verhältnis zu den benötigten Ressourcen ist absolut lächerlich. Entweder liegt an einer alten/aufgebohrten Engine wie du sagst und/oder der Client ist einfach unsauber programmiert.

Ich meine schaut euch doch nur die ganzen aktuellen Shooter an. Klar das ist ein anderes Genre aber auf der technischen Seite nichts anderes und da gibt es genug Spiele die noch ein ganzes Stück besser aussehen und trotzdem nicht soviele Ressourcen fressen.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Aoc aber auf einem Rechner wie meinem in manchen Zonen Frameeinbrüche von bis zu 5 Fps hat, ist nicht durch die Grafik zu begründen. Denn dafür sieht Aoc bei weitem nicht gut genug aus. Habe mal gelesen, daß für Aoc eine etwas ältere Engine verwendet wurde, welche einfach nur aufgebohrt wurde. Wenn das wirklich der Fall ist, dann hätte man hier wohl lieber was neues aufsetzen sollen.


Yep, mit meiner Kiste hatte ich im Conal-Tal selten mal über 30 FPS. Wenn viel los war, ists sogar auf unter 20 gefallen. Dann irgendwann hab ich rausgefunden, dass die Schatten daran schuld waren. Schatten aus -> 50-70FPS. Schatten an -> 20-30 FPS. Hallo? Bei der Kiste (C2D @ 3,4GHz, 4GB RAM und 'ner HD3870x2) ist das einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megapriest (5. August 2008)

Ich hab nicht mal die Testzeit zuende gespielt.
Massig Bugs, es hat einiges ewig gedauert und
in Summe war und ist es bei weitem nicht so rund wie WoW.

Aber WoW spiele ich auch nicht mehr ... daher bin ich wohl nicht unbedingt der Maßstab.

Mich hat AoC Null geflashed. Allen Freunden, mit denen ich angefangen hatte, haben
inzwischen auch aufgehört. Einige spielen wieder WoW andere warten auf die WoW
Erweiterung.

Naja HF

Ciao


----------



## ruffs (5. August 2008)

ich war auch auf mitra und es war sehr viel los im ersten monat aber viele haben den account nicht verlängert durch divers bugs usw im spiel,ich hatte nach knapp 2 monaten auch keine lust mehr weil das gepatche nervte,vieleicht wirds mal besser da werden aber ich werd aoc nicht mehr besuchen


----------



## Klos1 (5. August 2008)

Jep mein Setting ist folgendes:

Core2Duo 6800 extreme @ 2x3.2 Ghz
4 GB DDR2 RAM
Geforce 8800 G92 512 MB

Wenn ich damit im Reichenviertel mit 5 Fps rumgurken muss, dann stimmt was nicht. Und der Speicherbug zeugt auch nicht gerade von sauberer Programmierung. Mir ist durchaus bewußt, daß man in C++ für jeden Scheiß seinen Speicher selber allokieren muss und man ganz schnell Probleme bekommt, wenn man versäumt die Resourcen wieder freizugeben, weil kurzerhand der Speicher vollläuft. Aber die Herren da sind Profis und in diesem Ausmaß sollte das auch nicht vorkommen. Bei mir schmierte Aoc in schöner Regelmäßigkeit von 15-30 Minuten ab. Tja, in C++, sofern nicht unter .Net gibt es halt keinen Garbage Collector, der einen den Speicher freiräumt.


----------



## Tannenbernie (5. August 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> manchmal hat man echt den eindruck, das bei funcom alles nur hobbyprogrammierer arbeiten. haben sie überhaupt einw funktionierende QA, CVS? usw?. ich hab jahrelang nen runuo freeshard geleitet inklusive c# programmierung mit hunderten von dateien.


Hehe, das haetten dir viele MMO-Veteranen schon vorher sagen koennen: Funcom hat schon seit vielen Jahren eine grausige Reputation in Programmierqualitaet. Allerdings muss man ganz klar sagen, das es besser geworden ist. 

Als ich noch Anarchy Online von Funcom gespielt habe, ja da gab es legendaer epische Bugs. Funcom hatte damals geschafft, eine komplette Expansion (Shadowlands) rauszubringen, in der am Live-Tag nicht eine einzige Quest funktionierte. Glaube nicht, das irgend eine andere Firma jemals etwas aehnliches geschafft haette. Gab da noch nen paar andere nette Bugs - wenn du einen Adventurer als Klasse gespielt hast und einen neuen Skill gelernt hast der mit dem neuen Patch kam, wurdest du vom Spiel disconnected und konntest den Character nicht mehr einloggen - hat 4 Wochen gedauert bis das von Funcom behoben war, solange konntest du dann zahlen aber nicht spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also von daher - Funcom ist schon extrem besser geworden, was Qualitaet angeht - leider sind sie immer noch weit weit eintfernt von akzeptabel, haben sich nur von "Inakzeptabel" auf "Ungenuegend" verbessert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## bullybaer (5. August 2008)

Ist es denn mit dem Spielersterben in AoC mittlerweile so schlimm? Hab selber (spiele auf Aries) seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr eingeloggt und wollte das im Urlaub jetzt wieder etwas vertiefen und etwas weiterlvln.

Wenn es tatsächlich so schlimm ist wie hier geschrieben wird, dann könnte der Release von WAR dem Spiel vollends den Rest geben. WAR floppt dann auch und an Weihnachten sehen wir uns alle bei WotLK wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. August 2008)

Denke mal hier kommen einfach ein paar Faktoren zusammen.

a.) Sommer
b.) Fehlender Content
c.) Bugs

Klar dass da viele Leute erst mal kürzer treten. Die Frage wird sein ob es AoC schafft das Game auf Ende September hin mit mehr Spielern zu beleben oder ob es wie bei FSS und HG:L weiter geht...das Potential ist da - die Frage ist ob es auch von Seiten von Funcom umgesetzt wird.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass wenn endlich ein sinnvoller PvP Patch kommen würde - bestimmt einige Spieler zurückkommen.


----------



## Lumpi667 (5. August 2008)

Funcom macht es einem mit dem "wieder zurück kommen" auch nicht grade einfach. Ich hatte AoC schon wieder deinstalliert, wollte ihm aber noch mal eine Chance geben. Leider musste ich feststellen das meine DVDs nicht mehr gingen. Da es ja einen Download gibt, habe ich eine Anfrage an den Support gestellt mir doch freundlicherweise einen Downloadlink zu schicken. Anwort: "Der Download sei nur für Neukunden die ihr Produkt Online gekauft haben" Tja, wenn die mich nicht als Kunden wollen, bitte sehr, gibt ja genügend andere Spiele...


----------



## Wongaar (5. August 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Ist es denn mit dem Spielersterben in mittlerweile AoC so schlimm? Hab selber (spiele auf Aries) seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr eingeloggt und wollte das im Urlaub jetzt wieder etwas vertiefen und etwas weiterlvln.
> 
> Wenn es tatsächlich so schlimm ist wie hier geschrieben wird, dann könnte der Release von WAR dem Spiel vollends den Rest geben. WAR floppt dann auch und an Weihnachten sehen wir uns alle bei WotLK wieder
> 
> ...




Keine Bange, auf Aries findest noch genug Leute die Spaß am Spiel haben. Mich auch ^^

Unsere Gilde wächst weiter und auch andere Gilden haben eigentlich kaum Probleme, sicher gibt es hier und da Gilden die dicht machen, aber das ist doch überall so.

Nur von einem Aussterben kann keine Rede sein.


----------



## Skelettron (5. August 2008)

aoc war nett ananfang anzusehen, die ersten 20 lvl waren top, ich selber hab fast die hälfte der klassen auf 20 gespielt. dann kamm das triste lvl system von aoc und die extremen bugs... und nun knapp vor 50 werfe ich das handtuch, nach dem die hälfte meiner rl-kollegen schon aufgehört haben. 

meiner meinung nach wurde aoc einfach zu schnell auf den markt geworfen und die meldungen das ein kleiner teil der zeichner schon am addon arbeiten *kopfschüttel* kann nicht wirklich deren ernst sein. bringt das haubtspile doch erstmal auf ein richtiges lvl damit man zocken kann. 

das spiel jenseits der lvl20 überzeugt einfach nicht, da ist es kein wunder das viele wieder abwandern. auch die schönste grafik kann einfach auf dauer kein spieltrieb entwickeln. wenn WAR raus kommt werden nochmehr spieler warscheinlich weglaufen als jetzt schon... deshalb sage ich jetzt schonmal wir sehen uns alle in WAR wieder und wenn nicht da dann halt in wotlk... aber nicht vergessen in aoc, der letzte macht bitte das licht aus.


----------



## bullybaer (5. August 2008)

Wongaar schrieb:


> Keine Bange, auf Aries findest noch genug Leute die Spaß am Spiel haben. Mich auch ^^
> 
> Unsere Gilde wächst weiter und auch andere Gilden haben eigentlich kaum Probleme, sicher gibt es hier und da Gilden die dicht machen, aber das ist doch überall so.
> 
> Nur von einem Aussterben kann keine Rede sein.



Naja ich meine halt, dass der Release von WAR sich vermutlich noch einmal negativ auf die Spielerzahlen in AoC auswirken wird. Wenig später released dann WotLK, wo dann vermutlich weitere Spieler wieder zu WoW zurückkehren werden.

Die letzten male als ich mich eingeloggt hab, habe ich auch nie eine Grp für die Gruppenquests bei den Ymir im Conall-Tal gefunden.

RL Kumpels von mir zocken das Game nicht und da ist es mittlerweile doch recht trist und fad alleine rumzuhängen zumal man dann auch eher gegankt wird. Also hab ich meist nach einer 1/2 bis 3/4 Std. Gruppensuche wieder ausgeloggt und in WoW eingeloggt. 

Was mich auch noch stört ist das 1-2-Hit PvP und dass es so gut wie keine Balance gibt. Ansonsten finde ich das Spiel eigentlich ganz gut. 

Eine Gilde habe ich mir bisher nicht gesucht bzw. habe nicht gejoint, weil ich erst mal paar Klassen anspielen wollte bzw. auch nicht regelmäßig online sein kann. Durch das Jeder gegen Jeden Prinzip und das Crafting System in Gildenstätten ist man dann meiner Meinung nach noch stärker auf Gruppen angewiesen als in WoW z.B. und ich frage mich mittlerweile, ob AoC für Spieler, die überwiegend solo spielen überhaupt geeignet ist.


----------



## Refuge (5. August 2008)

auch wenns gemein ist aber ... JETZT SCHON? Meine güte aoc macht wohl alles im schnelld urchlauf? -.-

da wurde lange werbung gemacht für das spiel etc. und dann kam nur sagen wir mal nen mittelmaß bei raus...  ohne worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

Oh Gott bin ich froh das ich mir AoC doch nicht gekauft hab.


----------



## Zenek (5. August 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> noch stärker auf Gruppen angewiesen als in WoW z.B. und ich frage mich mittlerweile, ob AoC für Spieler, die überwiegend solo spielen überhaupt geeignet ist.


Die Frage ist auch ist ein mmo für ein Solospieler überhaupt etwas wenn man kein Teil der Community sein will ?
Ich denke nein.
In WoW bist du auch sehr stark angewiesen auf Gruppen wenn man immer weiter kommen will aber wenn es einem reicht nen s2 set zu haben naja dann kann man auch alleine spielen . . .


----------



## Zenek (5. August 2008)

Er schrieb nichts das er keine Grp sucht bei WoW sondern er schrieb das es bei AOC noch mehr auf eine Gruppe gebaut wird als bei WoW.
Da WoW ja nen Grind Spiel ist kann man natürlich das meiste allein machen ist ja klar niemand fliegt neben dir rum und hilft dir beim Kräuter sammeln oder so.
Wo du allerdings 





> Zu dem WoW Vergleich: Häääh? Das war jetzt aber Kilometer weit vorbeigeschossen. Er WILL doch mit anderen zusammen spielen.


 her hast kA.

Ich wollte lediglich sagen das vlt AoC einfach einen gewissen Gruppenzwang hat (hatte nie AoC gespielt, deßhalb reine spekulation) welches in anderen Mmos wie WoW nicht der fall ist da wie oben schon gesagt ich kann auch alleine in nen Schlachtfeld joinen und muss keine feste Gruppe haben.
Meine Meinung ist einfach das Mmos einen veranlassen müssen sich mit anderen Leute in eine Gruppe einzufinden und dann zu spielen.
Wenn ich aber sowie in WoW die 2 arena sets holn kann gegen ehre brauche ich bis dato keine Gruppe und das ist meiner Meinung nach falsch.


----------



## Gaudi (5. August 2008)

Also ich bin auf Asura!
Ich spiel dort in einer grossen Gilde mit festem Raidbetrieb und durchschnittlich 20 membern online ( an Raidfreien Tagen)!
Allgemein scheint auf Asura recht viel loszusein, Gruppen für jegliche Inni kommen gut zustande und im Chat herrscht reger betrieb!

Kann mich also nur WUndern dass es auf anderen Servern so ganz anders sein soll!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBloodyMary (5. August 2008)

Ich hab komplett andere Erfahrungen gemacht .... Ich spiele auf ASGARD und bin heute Morgen (um 5.30) von 2 höheren Spielern gekillt worden und am Wiederbelebungspunkt standen 2 weitere Spieler. Ich glaube, das hab ich bei WOW überhaupt noch nie um diese Uhrzeit erlebt. Auch sonst macht Asgard einen ziemlich belebten Eindruck. Ich hab ein bißchen den Eindruck als sollte AOC von WOW-Spamern totgeredet werden.


----------



## xBloodyMary (5. August 2008)

"





> aoc war nett ananfang anzusehen, die ersten 20 lvl waren top, ich selber hab fast die hälfte der klassen auf 20 gespielt. dann kamm das triste lvl system von aoc und die extremen bugs... und nun knapp vor 50 werfe ich das handtuch, nach dem die hälfte meiner rl-kollegen schon aufgehört haben."



Wenn das triste Lvl die auf die Nerven fällt, dann möchte ich mal wissen, was dich an WOW so fesselt. Was langweiligeres als die Quests in WOW sind doch gar nicht möglich. Und WotLK wird auch nicht spannender werden. Dazu kommt noch das langweiligste pvp-System, was ich bisher kennengelernt habe.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (5. August 2008)

rickride schrieb:


> es fehlt ja auch überall an content.
> immerhin bleibt zu hoffen, dass warhammer daraus lernt ^^.
> 
> 
> gruß



In dem halben Jahr haben die wohl nix mehr groß ändern können. Doch Content wenigstens bis zum Max-Level is ja wohl absolutes Minimum (wie man an AOC sieht aber bei weitem kein Grund das auch zu machen ^^). Und Highend-Content wird hoffentlich schnell und regelmäßig nachgereicht werden. Da reicht am Anfang ja auch ein Minimum an Beschäftigung, dauert ja ne weile bis die große Masse den auch wirklich nutzen kann.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. August 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> "
> 
> Wenn das triste Lvl die auf die Nerven fällt, dann möchte ich mal wissen, was dich an WOW so fesselt. Was langweiligeres als die Quests in WOW sind doch gar nicht möglich. Und WotLK wird auch nicht spannender werden. Dazu kommt noch das langweiligste pvp-System, was ich bisher kennengelernt habe.


Dann geh doch wieder AoC zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich hab ein bißchen den Eindruck als sollte AOC von WOW-Spamern totgeredet werden.


... und vergiss deine Alu-Mütze nicht.


----------



## Healor (5. August 2008)

Bei uns auf Aries merkt man es auch schon.

Ein Freund und ich haben eine Gilde gegründet kurz nach Release, anfangs waren wir über 100 Member. Davon waren ca 70-80% aktiv und alle waren in AoC höchstform... Der Städtebau ging recht fix weil alle ziemlich motiviert waren.

Jetzt sind wir zwar immer noch 100 Member aber nur noch auf dem Papier. Aktiv sind noch ca 20-30 Member.

Mir geht es derzeit auch wie viele andere. Habe einen Eroberer auf Level 74 und mir fehlt die Motivation. Ich weiss nicht warum. Zwar freue ich mich auf die großen 24er Raids und das PvP (es kommt ja bald *g*) aber irgendwie will ich garnicht 80 werden.

Mein Questlog ist zwar gerammelt voll aber irgendwas fehlt. Fragt sich nur was. Vielleicht die Angst das man mit 80 nichts mehr zu tun hat?

Ich hoffe nur dass, wenn der PvP Patch kommt das PvP Gear nicht zu billig wird. Sonst läuft jeder nach 1 Woche mit dem Equipment rum und man ist wieder "Arbeitslos"

P.S.: Wer eine Gilde sucht kann sich ja mal melden. Sind auf Aries vertreten /tell Dielios  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (5. August 2008)

Sry, wenn ihr mich falsch verstanden habt. Natürlich spiele ich ein MMO, spiele auch sehr gerne in Gruppen und fühle mich als auch Teil der Community. Aber manchmal hat man auch einfach Lust alleine zu spielen und da hat man in WoW einfach mehr Möglichkeiten was zu machen, wenn man keine Gruppe findet. Auch wenns es nur RND-BGs sind. Es hat eben mehr von "Alles kann.. Nichts muss".

Habe ich in AoC keine Gilde kann ich wohl Belagerungsschlachten vergessen bzw. muss dann auf einen Großteil des PvP-Systems verzichten, dass sich dann meist auf Ganken beschränkt. Und man kann auch nur beschränkt Sachen craften.
Was hat AoC an PvP denn wirklich zu bieten? 

In WoW habe ich immerhin 1 BG mit 40 vs 40 Spielern, dem ich joinen kann wann ich will auch wenn es die guten alten Zergs im Alterac schon lange nicht mehr gibt. Die "epischen Schlachten" in AoC beschränken sich doch meist nur auf Friedhofcampen und Lowies ganken in der Wüstenoase.

Ich wurde schon des öfteren angesprochen in eine Gilde zu joinen. Schreibt man dann aber, dass man nicht regelmäßig on kommen kann, kommt oft nicht mal mehr eine Antwort zurück. In WoW habe ich das Glück in einer Gilde zu sein, in der ich Raiden kann, PvP machen kann oder einfach auch nicht. Ohne dass es irgendeinen stört und ohne Zwang.

Zieht man nicht mit Gildenmember oder Freunden durch die Gegend ist man Gankopfer No. 1 und dank 1-2 Hit PvP dem fast hilflos ausgeliefert. Klar könnt ich auf nem PvE Server spielen, aber irgendwie hab ich mir das PvP halt etwas anders vorgestellt obwohl ich das Kampfsystem selbst gut finde und es mich nicht stört, wenn mich mal ein andere Spieler umhaut.

Von daher gesehen ist AoC meiner Meinung halt nicht unbeding casualfreundlich bzw. tauglich. Und da dies aus meiner Sicht so ist , kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass dem Einen oder Anderen eben zusätzlich noch die Lust am Spiel vergeht.
Insbesondere dann wenn man sieht, dass die Gilde in der man sich befindet langsam auseinaderbröckelt. 

Ich finde AoC bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie es von vielen hier gemacht wird, mir gefällts ansich ganz gut. Aber das sind halt Kritikpunkte aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## mikk (5. August 2008)

So, nun mal ein Post von einem, der DAOC ein Jahr und WoW, HDRO, Tabula Rasa, Age of Conan von Beginn an gespielt hat - kurz: *ein richtiger Checker* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gleich vorneweg: den saubersten Start dieser 4 hatten HDRO und WoW - in dieser Reihenfolge. Sicherlich gab es in WoW manch Probleme, aber alleine die Faszination und das neue, frische Spiele-Erlebnis (alleine das Interface!) hatte ich seither bei keinem Spiel mehr erlebt. Sprüche wie "WoW war am Anfang auch nicht komplett" kann ich nicht recht gelten lassen. Zwar wurde am Anfang auch immer von tollen PVP Schlachten gesprochen aber das Spiel hatte ansonsten wirklich schon zu beginn viel zu bieten.

HDRO hat einen ganz anderen Schwerpunkt und einen soliden Start hingelegt.

*Zum eigentlichen Thema:*

Das, was Funcom mit Age of Conan bietet, hinterlässt bei mir große innerliche Konflikte. Zum einen ist das Heil- und Kampfsystem wirklich mal wieder was Neues und Erfrischendes. Aber leider ist das Spiel nicht mal ansatzweise komplett. Ich will hier nicht die "Bugs" ansprechen - vielmehr fehlt hier "der rote Faden" im Spiel. Für mich war AoC ein klarer PVP Hit - nicht lange fackeln, sondern aufs Maul hauen. Leider fehlen komplett diese Inhalte und ich wage zu behaupten, dass das Spiel noch einen weiten Weg bis zu ordendtlichen Massenschlachten oder eimem ausgeklügelten PVP hat. Alleine die Hardware-Anforderungen werden viele Rechner bei größerem Getümmel in die Knie zwingen.

Dass PVP bei AoC sehr viel Spass machen kann, durfte ich zu Beginn mit meinem Bärenschamanen in den Mini-PVP-Games erleben - nur leider startete keines solcher Spiele mehr in den letzten Wochen - eine Auswirkung des Spielerschwunds.

Viele Spieler hoffen immer noch, dass Funcom die Kurve noch bekommt und aus Age of Conan ein ordentliches Spiel mit einer gesunden und aktiven Spielerbasis wird. Ich befürchte nur, dass es hierfür zu spät ist. Es fehlt, wie schon angesprochen, der "rote Faden" im Spiel. Als Spieler musst Du irgend ein Ziel haben bzw. eine gewisse Orientierung. Sei es ein gescheites Feindbild fürs PVP oder eine vernünftige Handlung im PVE. 

Beides hat AoC nicht zu bieten. PVP ist noch meilenweit von dem entfernt, was wir die letzten Monate in Berichten gelesen haben bzw. was auf der Spielepackung abgedruckt ist. Im PVE Bereich versuchte man in den ersten 20 Level eine Art Hintergrundgeschichte aufzubauen, die aber nach Tortage dermaßen im Sande verläuft, dass man oft nur in der Gegend rumsteht und "mal ein paar Mobs" klopft ohne ein wirklich "höheres Ziel" zu verfolgen. Nach Tortage gibt es mit Level 30 den nächsten "unwichtigen" Schritt in der persönlichen Char-Geschichte. Danach erst mit Level 50! .. Daziwschen bleibt der Spieler alleine gelassen und Funcom hofft, dass sich der Spieler durch den viel zu leichten Content irgendwie selbst beschäftigen kann. 

Alleine das Kampfsystem und die Klassen sowie die etwas "härtere und größtenteils erfahrene Community" hätten wirklich mit knackigen Bosskämpfen oder Instanz-Runs gefordert werden können. Leider sind es auch hier flache Begegnungen die 90% nach Schema X ablaufen.


All diese Gründe und eben die von anderen erwähnten vielen Alternativen, führten dazu, dass viele Spieler abwandern. Ich selbst habe den Titel nach einer erneuten Chance von der Platte gelöscht - SOLLTE ich AoC nochmals anfassen, dann muss da wirklich noch SEHR viel passieren. Ich bezweifle es ...

Von daher ist es mehr als verständlich, dass viele Spieler mit einem schahlen Nachgeschmack dem Spiel den Rücken zuwenden. Ich persönlich fand AoC erfirschend und mal wieder eine neue und positive Art ein MMO zu erleben. Für die 6 Wochen hatte ich viel Spass aber das wars auch schon. Monatlich für das im Moment gebotene 15 Euro zu bezahlen, ist es mir absolut nicht wert - alleine schon aus Prinzip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (5. August 2008)

und genau das ist der punkt den du ansprichst mikk. der "rote faden"

ich weiss nicht warum ich 80 werden soll. die einzigen gründe sind eigentlich die letzten crafterquests machen zu können und die highlevel instanzen betreten zu können wegen den loots.

aber sonst? ich versuche zwanghaft mir einzureden das aoc ein gutes spiel ist, aber man macht sich glaub ich selbst nur was vor.

im moment mache ich gerade die villenquests wieder durch weil ich keine lust hab in keshatta zu questen weil man permanent von 80ern angegriffen wird.

was noch interessant wäre, die gildenstadt auf t3 aufzubauen. nur benötigt man dafür massig ressourcen. ich "nerve" unsere gildenmember schon fast jeden tag dass sie doch auch mal farmen sollen. viele verstehen nicht warum sie mats farmen sollen. stimmt eigentlich, für was eigentlich?? für pvp belagerungen die einem nichts bringen? damit man die 75er waffen und rüstungen herstellen kann die eigentlich totaler müll sind?

noch dazu gibt es keinen feind. es gibt keine fraktionen. man hat kein feindbild. es gibt kein gut oder böse. das einzige was bleibt ist questen, ressourcen farmen und leute für instanzen suchen.

und ich muss noch dazu sagen, age of conan ist nicht mein erstes mmorpg.


----------



## Karin_2008 (5. August 2008)

Man darf sich doch nicht wundern wenn viele AoC den Rücken zuwenden. Viel heiße Luft rausgeblasen und dann als Kühlschrank geendet. Zum einen finde ich die Hardwareanforderungen viel zu hoch und zum anderen kann ich von einer super Grafik nichts abbeissen. Schöne Bildchen bedeuten ja nicht unbedingt den Spielspass. 
Denke Funcom hätte mehr Rückgrat bewiesen wenn sie den Start nochmals verschoben hätten. Aber nein, musste ja raus weil man fürchtete zu viele Gamer zu verlieren wenn es wieder dauert. So haben sie aber auch nur wenige halten können und bis die dann mal so weit sind um wieder bisschen punkten zu können ist auch War am Markt und das AddOn von WoW.


----------



## bullybaer (5. August 2008)

mikk schrieb:


> So, nun mal ein Post von einem, der DAOC ein Jahr und WoW, HDRO, Tabula Rasa, Age of Conan von Beginn an gespielt hat - kurz: *ein richtiger Checker*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Mir hats zu Anfang auch mords den Spass gemacht, der aber der Langweile/Demotivation  gewichen ist. Einzig interessant/spannend bleiben für mich halt neue Gebiete in denen ich noch nicht war.

Vergleicht man den Inhalt mit anderen Spielen was man pro EUR geboten bekommt, dann schlägt das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis eben im Moment halt immer noch zu Gunsten von Branchenführers aus. 

Ich will AoC bei bestimmt nicht schlecht reden aber nach der anfänglichen Euphorie macht sich bei mir eben auch Ernüchterung breit. Im Moment zahle ich noch und werde AoC den Urlaub über auch zocken. Aber ich denke wenns so weitergeht werde ich spätestens den Oktober nicht mehr bezahlen.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. August 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> weil ich keine lust hab in keshatta zu questen weil man permanent von 80ern angegriffen wird.


War da nicht mal von 'nem Bestrafungssystem die Rede, damit sich High-Lvls dreimal überlegen, ob sie Low-Lvls ganken?


----------



## Healor (5. August 2008)

ja, das wird nachgepatcht.

es macht mir ja nichts aus das ich während dem questen angegriffen werde. dafür bin ich auf einem pvp server. es ist ja auch sehr spannend wenn man gerade einen mob haut, ein anderer spieler läuft vorbei und man denkt sich "oh oh greift er mich an oder nicht, was mach ich?" nur ist es absolut frustrierend wenn nicht 1 80er sondern 7 oder 8 80er auf einen losgehen. das ist keine seltenheit. tag für tag liest man in den chats wie sich spieler über ganker aufregen und das seit release.

ich verfluche die spieler auch nicht, vermutlich ganken sie aus frust weil es mit 80 einfach nichts zu tun gibt. so macht man sich das pvp halt selbst.

wenn aoc noch ein gutes mmo wird, dann in 6-8 monaten. zu dem jetzigen zeitpunkt sind knapp 15 euro einfach viel zu viel für das was man bekommt.


----------



## Karin_2008 (5. August 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> ja, das wird nachgepatcht.
> 
> es macht mir ja nichts aus das ich während dem questen angegriffen werde. dafür bin ich auf einem pvp server. es ist ja auch sehr spannend wenn man gerade einen mob haut, ein anderer spieler läuft vorbei und man denkt sich "oh oh greift er mich an oder nicht, was mach ich?" nur ist es absolut frustrierend wenn nicht 1 80er sondern 7 oder 8 80er auf einen losgehen. das ist keine seltenheit. tag für tag liest man in den chats wie sich spieler über ganker aufregen und das seit release.
> 
> ...



Wieder so ein Punkt der bis dato nicht eingeführt wurde bzw. bereits seit Spielbeginn aktiv sein sollte. Macht doch echt nur Frust wenn man von den "Großen" geschlachtet wird die levelmässig weit über einem liegen. 
Funcom könnte was Gutes tun und die nächsten Monate halt mal keinen Wegezoll = 15 Euro pro Monat verlangen. Dann hätten sie genug Betatester. ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Wenn es tatsächlich so schlimm ist wie hier geschrieben wird, dann könnte der Release von WAR dem Spiel vollends den Rest geben. WAR floppt dann auch und an Weihnachten sehen wir uns alle bei WotLK wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




 Borgst du mir deine Kristallkugel? Zur Zeit siehts eher so aus, dass WoW sich warm anziehen muss wenn W.A.R released wird. Noch ein zwei Wochen bis zum NDA - Fall (Mit Glück nicht mal mehr eine) und dann vergehen den "Yeah! WotLK!!!einself11!" - Schreiern solche Kommentare...das geb ich dir schriftlich *g*


----------



## Abrox (5. August 2008)

Teroon schrieb:


> Ja, viele kleine Gilden sterben leider in AoC weil sie den Mitgliederschwund nicht so gut verkraften wie größere Gilden, die sich dafür über einen Zustrom von neuen Mitgliedern freuen können. Hat wie immer alles 2 Seiten.



Das ist bei Anarchy Online genauso gewesen. Nur die richtig großen Gilden konnten was reissen. Der Rest versinkt unweigerlich. Ich denke mal jetzt schon von Gildensterben zu reden find ich übertrieben.


----------



## Ashena (5. August 2008)

Tjo da kann ich ja nur müde lächeln. Pech gehabt und aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt. Habs halt schon vorher auch hier auf buffed SEHR oft geschrieben: AoC war Müll, ist Müll und wird immer Müll bleiben.

CU in WoW


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Ashena schrieb:


> Tjo da kann ich ja nur müde lächeln. Pech gehabt und aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt. Habs halt schon vorher auch hier auf buffed SEHR oft geschrieben: AoC war Müll, ist Müll und wird immer Müll bleiben.
> 
> CU in WoW



Aber nicht solcher Müll wie solche Beiträge.

WoW war kein Grind, wurde grind, und wird immer grind bleiben


----------



## lemete (5. August 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> und genau das ist der punkt den du ansprichst mikk. der "rote faden"
> 
> ich weiss nicht warum ich 80 werden soll. die einzigen gründe sind eigentlich die letzten crafterquests machen zu können und die highlevel instanzen betreten zu können wegen den loots.
> 
> ...



beim ersten und letzten satz ( "*ich weiss nicht warum ich 80 werden soll. die einzigen gründe sind eigentlich die letzten crafterquests machen zu können und die highlevel instanzen betreten zu können wegen den loots.*" & "*das einzige was bleibt ist questen, ressourcen farmen und leute für instanzen suchen*" musst ich mich stark an meine WOW zeit zurück erinnern. da hab ich am ende dort auch nur noch das gemacht.

naja.


----------



## Healor (5. August 2008)

zum thema warhammer und wrath of the lichking... da kann man nur munkeln. die eingefleischeten warcraft fans werden denk ich bei warcraft bleiben. ist ja jedem selbst überlassen was er spielt und ist hier eigentlich auch offtopic.

fakt ist: age of conan hätte so gut sein können. vielleicht wird es das auch noch. wenn man bedenkt das es "erst" auf version 1.02 (glaube ich) ist. nur gibt es für mich keinen grund weiter im spiel zu bleiben.

@ashena
leider bin ich kein hellseher wie keiner der kunden die aoc gekauft haben. es wurde ja groß und breit angekündigt mit dem und dem inhalt. auch auf der dvd box steht so einiges. dass der inhalt dann so mau ausfällt konnte sich wohl keiner denken.

@lemete
da hast du recht, im endeffekt ist jedes mmo so gestrickt. nur bei aoc ist es einfach... wie soll ich sagen, anders. unmotivierender wäre eventuell ein passender ausdruck. ich denke die leute die aoc eine zeit lang gespielt haben wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Imseos (5. August 2008)

Leider ja gammel auf lvl 68 herum und finde das es nix bringt 70 zu werden und dann das Letzte Gebiet zu holen....

Was hat man pro Gebiet 1-2 Quest mit Story die Spass machen der Rest töte 40 hiervon töte 20 davon ohne Zusammenhang das ist eine Aufforderung zum Grind und das sollte mein mmo für die nächsten 2 Jahre werden hmpf


----------



## Skelettron (5. August 2008)

@Sorzzara freu dich mal nicht zu sehr auf WAR... sowie es aussieht werden die, die gleichen fehler machen wie AOC und schmeissen das spiele zu früh auf den markt... WAR wird mit 4 von 6 Hauptstädten ausgeliefert... 2 städte sind nicht im spiel enthalten, die werden nachgepatcht (wie ich dieses wort seid AOC hasse) da sie sie zum start nicht gefüllt bekammen... möchte nicht wissen was da noch fehlt. und meine Kristallkugel sagt mir die schrei nach wotlk werden wieder im oktober durch jedes forum hallen.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> @Sorzzara freu dich mal nicht zu sehr auf WAR... sowie es aussieht werden die, die gleichen fehler machen wie AOC und schmeissen das spiele zu früh auf den markt... WAR wird mit 4 von 6 Hauptstädten ausgeliefert... 2 städte sind nicht im spiel enthalten, die werden nachgepatcht (wie ich dieses wort seid AOC hasse) da sie sie zum start nicht gefüllt bekammen... möchte nicht wissen was da noch fehlt. und meine Kristallkugel sagt mir die schrei nach wotlk werden wieder im oktober durch jedes forum hallen.





http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50085

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt bitte back 2 Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mibucal (5. August 2008)

bluewizard schrieb:


> Ich denke viele Spieler gehen, weil AoC eben halt noch mehr bugs hat als WoW. Wenn FC das behebt und auch für mehr Highend Conten sorgt, wird es wieder mehr Spieler geben.



jupp, inkl. meinereiner

ich hab mein acc eingefroren und werd anfang nächstes jahr nochmal reinschaun. immo ist es mir einfach zu stressig mit aoc.
nervige bugs, miese kameraposi bei questgebern, mehr instanzen als contend, merkwürdige stats-angaben und skills mit abenteuerlichen und nicht nachvollziehbaren beschreibungen . . . etc.pp. 

ich mein: innovation schön und gut, aber beim interface/bank/auktionshaus/chat und den items hätte man das rad wirklich nicht neu erfinden müssen, und wenn, dann mit den nötigen beschreibungen. da ich grad dabei bin; die "questhilfe"(karte zeigt alles an) für die U3-spieler hätte auch nicht sein müssen. mit sinnvollen questtexten wäre das wesentlich atmosphärischer.

naja, evtl ist es ja im januar/februar fertig und es lohnt sich nochmal einen blick reinzuwerfen. 

tjoa, schade FC, hättet ihr es rausgebracht "when it´s done", wie der ein oder andere konkurent, hätte es der "WoW-Killer" werden  können. aber so . . .  
                                                                   . . . viel Hype um nichts

/edit
@Mikk 
"WoW-Killer" steht mit absicht da, da es für mich einer hätte werden können. aber wie gesagt, FC hats verkackt und das game kurz nach alpha rausgedrückt, oder, um bei verkackt zu bleiben, ausgeschissen.


----------



## Pacster (5. August 2008)

@Karin: Damit liegst du vermutlich sogar falsch. Funcom hat eventuell das einzig richtige gemacht indem sie das Spiel früh rausgebracht haben. Nur dadurch waren sie in der Lage den Hype um Conan(den sie  kräftig durch sehr fragwürdige Werbung und falsche Infos angeheizt haben) zu nutzen und wenigstens durch abgesetzte Einheiten des Spiels schonmal die Entwicklungskosten zu decken.
Die Fehler in Conan sind ja grundsätzlich und hätten sich auch nicht durch 3 oder 6 Monate mehr Entwicklungszeit beheben lassen. 
1.Die Grafikengine ist zu fehlerhaft/aufwendig um Massenschlachten darstellen zu können....damit hätten sie ein Versprechen schonmal eh nicht halten können.
2. Jeder gegen jeden endet in ständigem Geganke und fehlender Motivation weil Feindbilder fehlen. Da hätten sie also ihr ganzes System umwerfen müssen.
3. Viele instanzierte Bereiche lassen die Welt leer erscheinen und sorgen gleichzeitig für einen Bruch im Spielfluss(und ruinieren damit das Spielgefühl). Das ist bei der Grafik aber schwer zu ändern.

Natürlich wäre es mit weniger Bugs, mehr und augereifteren Quests und Mobs/Instanzen und wesentlich mehr Gegenständen besser geworden als es ist....aber unterm Strich hätte das Konzept wohl trotzdem versagt und wäre mit Wotlk und WAR release wohl ohnehin gescheitert. Zumal dann ja noch die Frage ist was man in ein paar Monaten wirklich zusammenstricken kann(wenn du dir anschaust was sie jetzt in 2 Monaten geschafft haben...das hätte sicher auch nicht gereicht um die Spieler gnädig zu stimmen)...


Was Warhammer vs. Lich King angeht, wirds lustig. Wenn da einige Warhammer-fans schon orakeln das die WoW-Fans sich Lich King garnicht erst kaufen sondern direkt zu WAR wechseln....dann kann ich nur sagen: Ihr habt euch offenbar über Wotlk nicht informiert. Da gibt es keine NDA und was man so lesen darf, haut Blizzard da ein richtig heftiges Addon raus wo Burning Crusade nichtmal ansatzweise mithalten kann(ich werds wohl ab morgen ganz genau wissen weil bei mir lag heute ein Beta-Key im Postfach). Die storylines müssen geradezu episch sein und es wird wohl jede Menge neuer questtypen und interessante Wendungen geben. Legt WAR also keinen perfekten Start hin dann wird es sicher keinen WoW-Spieler rüberlocken bis man Wotlk durchgespielt hat(nach AoC hat wohl kaum noch einer Bock drauf die Katze im Sack zu kaufen)....denn die werden sich verständlicherweise in Northrend vergnügen und schön genüßlich darauf warten wie sich WAR entwickelt(auch was den noch fehlenden Content...sprich klassen und städte angeht).


----------



## spectrumizer (5. August 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> @lemete
> da hast du recht, im endeffekt ist jedes mmo so gestrickt. nur bei aoc ist es einfach... wie soll ich sagen, anders. unmotivierender wäre eventuell ein passender ausdruck. ich denke die leute die aoc eine zeit lang gespielt haben wissen was ich meine.


AoC hat einfach nichts - rein garnichts, was andere MMOs nicht auch haben. Nur nicht verbuggt und unfertig. Und das macht das "tolle" Kampfsystem auch nicht wett.


----------



## Khem (5. August 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> aber sonst? ich versuche zwanghaft mir einzureden das aoc ein gutes spiel ist, aber man macht sich glaub ich selbst nur was vor.



und das ist genau der punkt - das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden aber ich habe mir gesagt: wozu sollst dich quälen..

nach der arbeit will ich was zocken was spaß macht - naja und mir selber macht aoc halt keinen spaß.. und ich bin mir sehr sicher
das ich auch in zukunft keinen spaß dort haben werde.. da würde ich eher tabula rasa noch mal ne chance geben..

aber hexy - wems gefällt, is ok - nur man sollte nicht versuchen sich das einzureden...


----------



## Fierabras (5. August 2008)

Naja aber das war doch wohl zuerwarten das die meisten Gilden zugrunde gehen. Es haben soviele AoC angefangen und es haben schlagartig soviele aufgehört.


----------



## Flanko (5. August 2008)

Also 1 .
Ich versteh nicht wirlich was ihr alle habt mit der schlecht programmierten grafikegine  das spiel läuft bei mir  auf höchsten einstellungen (weitsicht auf max bodenqualität usw)   mit dieser hardware : q6600 , 2 gb  ram , 8800 gt  (min 25 - max 65 fps)  habs im Conan tal getestet .(die ganzen updates habens gebracht und par einstellungen im grafiktreibermenü vorgenommen)

und 2.  
Das Spiel macht wirklich nicht so viel spass obwohl alles bei dem Spiel stimmt und super ist (bis auf die bugs) ich hab irgentwie keine motivation mehr zum spielen hab einen 28er , 12er , 43er  und den 43er hab ich mich richtig gezwungen zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   .

und 3.  Das Gildensystem ist super die Gilden in aoc halten fest zusammen meine gilde hat die stadt schon auf stufe 3 gebracht  anderseits auf einem pvp server von aoc gibts haufen ,,idioten´´  die am friedhof campen und die spieler killen :/

und 4. 95 % der Quest sind töte x  und bring mir y , die restlichen 5 % wahren genial z.b muss man einen Mordfall aufklären da muss man die sachen genau zusammenfügen das man die lösung bekommt  oder man verarscht einfach einen questnpc man sagt einfach man hätte x gemacht (leider nur bei 5-10 quest so eine option dabei gewesen) .

Ich werd wahrscheinlich nächsten monat aufhören zu spielen wen keine besserung gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 1.Die Grafikengine ist zu fehlerhaft/aufwendig um Massenschlachten darstellen zu können....damit hätten sie ein Versprechen schonmal eh nicht halten können.


Bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung an Grafikarten und Prozessoren, der weiterentwicklung der Engine, gebe ich dem Spiel noch 1 Jahr und es läuft auf jeden Fall und in jeder Situation unter DX 10 und höchsten Einstellungen mit 60 fps und mehr!


> 2. Jeder gegen jeden endet in ständigem Geganke und fehlender Motivation weil Feindbilder fehlen. Da hätten sie also ihr ganzes System umwerfen müssen.


W.A.R geht da sogar noch nen Stück weiter: Dort gibt es Quests 20 oder 30 andere Spieler zu töten, die PvP-Quests. Wenn das keine Einladung zum Ganken ist...


> 3. Viele instanzierte Bereiche lassen die Welt leer erscheinen und sorgen gleichzeitig für einen Bruch im Spielfluss(und ruinieren damit das Spielgefühl). Das ist bei der Grafik aber schwer zu ändern.


Und gerade das kann ein Vorteil sein: 
- Mehr Ruhe beim Questen, da sich nicht der ganze Server gleichzeitig und 2 Orcs streitet (man erinnere sich an BC Release und Hellfire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Farmspots sind nicht so überlaufen
- Gilden können nicht mehr absichtlich einen Server abstürzen lassen (auch schon in WoW erlebt!)
- Wechsel in eine andere Instanz wenn man wirklich gegankt wird


----------



## Bapmaster (5. August 2008)

Haben das selbe Problem kaum noch leute online dürfte aber auch damit zusammenhängen das wir alles was es bisher gibt in AoC fertig haben was raids und Battlekeep und Stadt betrifft.
Es ist ja auch Sommer und wer hockt bei 30° schon gern vorm PC.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mikk (5. August 2008)

Möchte noch schnell auf diesen Post anworten bevor ich nochmals ein paar Grundlegende Dinge loswerden möchte - ich meine wenn schon Paul "das Großmaul" Barnett 11 Weisheiten von sich gibt, möchte ich dem nicht nachstehen. Dazu unten aber mehr.



LoLTroll schrieb:


> Bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung an Grafikarten und Prozessoren, der weiterentwicklung der Engine, gebe ich dem Spiel noch 1 Jahr und es läuft auf jeden Fall und in jeder Situation unter DX 10 und höchsten Einstellungen mit 60 fps und mehr!



Aber sicherlich nicht um "Massenschlachten" zu verkraften. Wenn in der max. Detailfülle 40 Caster loslegen und bei anderen 20 Spielern die Köpfe rollen, dann möchte ich Dich erleben, wie Du deine Combo noch bei anständiger FPS durchbringen möchtest. Das Kampfsystem - vor allem bei den Nahkämpfern - von AOC ist EXTREM lag-abhängig. Hast Du als Nahkämpfer eine schlechte Performance, bist Du ein Opfer. Natürlich kann man die Einstellungen runter drehen ...



LoLTroll schrieb:


> W.A.R geht da sogar noch nen Stück weiter: Dort gibt es Quests 20 oder 30 andere Spieler zu töten, die PvP-Quests. Wenn das keine Einladung zum Ganken ist...



Genau DAS fehlt!! Hier hätte man einen halbwegs vernünftigen Job aus Spielesicht zu erfüllen: den Gegner zu schwächen. Man könnte das so anpassen, dass nur "ehrenwerte" Siege zählen .. aber solche Dinge fördern das PVP!


----------



## LoLTroll (5. August 2008)

mikk schrieb:


> Aber sicherlich nicht um "Massenschlachten" zu verkraften. Wenn in der max. Detailfülle 40 Caster loslegen und bei anderen 20 Spielern die Köpfe rollen, dann möchte ich Dich erleben, wie Du deine Combo noch bei anständiger FPS durchbringen möchtest. Das Kampfsystem - vor allem bei den Nahkämpfern - von AOC ist EXTREM lag-abhängig. Hast Du als Nahkämpfer eine schlechte Performance, bist Du ein Opfer. Natürlich kann man die Einstellungen runter drehen ...



Für 2009 sind 12 Kern Prozessoren und 4 Kern Grafikkarten (jeder Kern soll mehr Leistung haben als ne GTX 280OC jetzt) angekündigt...ich bleibe mal ganz einfach bei meiner Behauptung...


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Kein Wunder wer will so ein Shitgame schon spielen...

*duckandrun*


----------



## mikk (5. August 2008)

*Vorne weg: Ich will hier nicht auf dicke Hose machen oder "klugscheissen". Aber ... *ich habe eine gewisse MMO Erfahrung und spiele inzwischen weit mehr als 20 Jahre Computerspiele (was auch ein Hinweis auf mein ca.-Alter ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und stehe der Spiele-Branche recht nahe. VIelleicht passt das nachstehende auch nicht 100% zu dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Topics, aber ich wollte es mal loswerden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bei vielem was ich hier lese fallen mir immer wieder ähnliche Gründe oder Ursachen ein - deswegen ein paar Punkte/Weisheiten und vielleicht für manche auch einen Denkanstoß:

*1. Vergleicht nicht immer:* Ich lese ständig "Dies könnte der WoW Killer werden" etc. Ich glaube vielen Spiele-Entwickler ist diese Vorstellung grund für nächtliche, feuchte Träume aber die meisten werden realistisch sein, dass es derzeit fast unmöglich ist, WoW ernsthaft in Gefahr zu bringen.

Dazu hat sich WoW zu stark etabliert und einfach eine zu große "Sub-Kultur" geschaffen - ein Beleg hierfür ist dieses Portal "buffed". Um so eine etablierte Marke am Markt zu verdrängen braucht es schon mehr als das was wir bisher kennen. Entweder ein neues, bahnbrechendes aber denoch simples Konzept (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder aber Blizzard macht einen kapitalen Fehler (auch unwahrscheinlich).

WoW ist zu simpel und zu etabliert (Content) und somit für viele enttäuschten Spieler-Seelen ein wohl bekannter "Rückzugshafen".

Also löst Euch von den ständigen "das gabs schon, die haben kopiert, das wird der Riesenhit und WoWs Untergang" Vergleichen. Es gibt MMOs, die durchaus existieren können OHNE 11 Millionen (oftmals zweifelhafte) Mitglieder zu haben. Zwei Beispiele: EVE Online und Herr der Ringe Online. Diese HABEN gar nicht den Anspruch auf so viele Spieler ausgelegt zu sein, sondern können auch so prima funktionieren.

Also gönnt jedem seinen Spass, egal in welchem Spiel.

*2. Nehmt Euch den Rat von Khem weiter oben zu Herzen: Das Spiel soll Spaß machen.* Egal ob Singleplayer oder MMO, wenn man sich quält oder manche Dinge nur aus Gewohnheit oder Langeweile tut/spielt, hat man schon eine Grenze überschritten, bei der man ernsthaft sich Gedanken machen sollte. Vielleicht muss man erst selbst die Erfahrung sammeln, aber nichts währt in Spielen ewig. Fragt Euch mal ernsthaft, wozu Ihr gezwungenermaßen und ohne viel Spaß unbedingt X Rohstoffe sammeln müsst, um eine virtuelle Stadt zu erschaffen. Ich verschwendet Eure reale Lebenszeit, um virtuelle und oft schwachsinnige Dinge zu erschaffen. Leider ist hier ein Knackpunkt bei WoW und AoC folgt diesem sehr stark: nur durch zwanghaftes, übermäßigem Spielen (Grinden/Farmen) hat man die Chance gewisse Dinge zu erreichen.

Wenn Ihr Euch also fragt _*Wink an Healor*_, wozu ihr überhaupt noch weiterspielen sollt oder Euch unbedingt neue, schwachsinnige Ziele setzen müsst (Recht haben Deine Gildenkollegen: Scheiss aufs Rohstoffe farmen und Stadt erbauen - das bringt keinen wirklichen "Mehr-Spass"), dann schaltet zwei Gänge runter oder legt das Spiel mal beruhigt zur Seite. Denkst Du die Russen Gilde (hatten als erste eine max. ausgebaute Stadt) ist nun super glücklich? Die langweilen sich nun ebenso, haben aber den gleichen Zustand nur noch ein wenig länger hinaus gezögert.

Ich für meinen Teil habe AoC beiseite gelegt, weil ich - wenn ich ehrlich bin - keinen WIRKLICHEN Spass mehr am XX Mobs klopfen mehr hatte. Man kannte die Klasse, das Schema wie man Gegener knacken musste und es wäre nun die selbe Wiederholung tagelang. Ich hab mir lieber die "Frontlines - Fuels of War Demo" installiert und für Stunden Spass pur erlebt - endlich mal echtes PVP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*3. Erwartet keine Wunder - auch nicht von Warhammer:* Ich wette mit Euch 2 Monatsgehälter, dass für viele Warhammer ebenso eine Enttäuschung sein wird. Nach WoW haben es die künftigen MMOs die dem gleichen Ansatz folgen sehr schwer. "Der erfahrene MMO" Spieler kennt sich aus, hat bereits einige Titel hinter sich und ist einfach "abgebrüht". Ihn werfen keine Kill-Quests oder Botengänge mehr aus den Schuhen. Das war bei WoW so, weil ich das in der Form nicht kannte bzw. in DAOC davor nicht erleben konnte.

Die meisten, die hier Schreiben haben schon viel MMO Erfahrung, wissen im Grunde wie man solche (meist mehr oder weniger gleiche) Titel zu spielen hat, um Erfolge zu haben. Kurz: bei Euch ist schon eine gewisse Sättigung oder Abstumpfung eingetreten. Diese äußert sich in genau diesen Momenten, wenn ihr mit Eurem Charakter in AoC Level 48 erreicht habt und sich langsam so eine unterschwellige Unlust einschleicht: es gibt nicht wirklich was Neues, die meisten Gebiete hat man schon gesehen, die Spielemechanik kennt man auch sehr gut und man weiß eigentlich eh schon auf was es die nächsten Level rausläuft. Immer das ewig gleiche bis Level-Cap und dann steht man dumm rum und versucht sich sonst irgendwie zwanghaft zu beschäftigen.

Ich wette mit Euch, der Erfolg von WoW hängt an zwei Punkten: dem "je mehr Zeit ich reinstecke um so erfolgreicher/toller bin ich" und der Popularität des Names. Es überrascht mich immer wieder, wieviele Leute die sonst mit PC und Spielen nichts am Hut haben, den Titel doch kennen, wenn auch nur vom "Hören-Sagen". Viele der Millonen Spieler sind Neueinsteiger bzw. spielen MMOs seit erst kurzer Zeit oder spielen schon WOW sehr lange und haben viele soziale Kontakte, die sie an das Spiel binden. Der Teil, der sich langweilt und nach neuen MMOs sich umschaut, ist bereits ein "alter Hase" der sich dort (auch bei Warhammer) sehr schnell langweilen wird - jede Wette.


*Was ich Euch raten kann:* Seht das ganze Thema MMO locker. Ab dem zweiten MMO hat man das meiste schon gesehen. Sollten Euch Titel langweilen legt sie doch einfach mach ein paar Wochen beiseite. Ihr spart Euch viel kostbare Lebenszeit die Ihr z.B. in reale Six-Pack-Muskeln investieren könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nach so ein paar Wochen kann einem das vorher öde MMO auch mal wieder ein/zwei Wochen lang Spaß machen.

Und bitte erwartet keine Wunder von WAR oder AoC - es wird keine geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dazu ist das Genre zu ausgelutscht und die Branche mit den profitgeilen Spiele-Publishern zu konservativ. Bestehende MMOs werden "toll und faszinierend" für die "neuen Spieler" von morgen sein. Wir - die alten Hasen - müssen uns damit abfinden und dürfen uns z.B. auf Fallout 3 freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (5. August 2008)

LoL schrieb:
			
		

> Für 2009 sind 12 Kern Prozessoren und 4 Kern Grafikkarten (jeder Kern soll mehr Leistung haben als ne GTX 280OC jetzt) angekündigt...ich bleibe mal ganz einfach bei meiner Behauptung...



Ja aber leider wird das Spiel wenn es so weiterläuft bis 2009 zu einem Randprodukt werden, für welches die Leute so viel Interesse haben wie für Vanguard . Über 1 Jahr nach Release sind endlich die versprochenen Features im Spiel, der anti-hitching code ist da, die bugs werden weniger und es soll bald ne trial geben. Inzwischen hat das Spiel unter 30.000 Abonnenten und es gibt nur noch 4 Server. Wen interessiert das noch? Selbst wenn der ein oder andere jetzt noch reinschaut, die Luft ist raus. Auf dem schnellebigen Gamemarkt muss ein Spiel von Anfang an halbwegs überzeugen. 2009 werden wieder unzählige neue MMOs da sein die wieder bessere Grafik usw. haben. Speziell dann kann AOC welches sich jetzt hauptsächlich noch mit der tollen Grafik hält definitiv einpacken.

Aber prinzipiell hat AoC die typischen Fehler gemacht, durch welche auch Vanguard, Fury, etc. "gescheitert" sind. Bevor jetzt wieder die ganzen - es hat eh so viele Spieler usw. und ist auch mit 200,000 noch erfolgreich - Argumente kommen sei gesagt, dass es mir darum nicht geht, sondern darum, dass FC sehr viele Spieler "braucht" weil es sehr teuer ist dieses Spiel jetzt noch fertigzustellen (ich glaube jeder muss mittlerweile zugeben, dass es unfertig ist) und wenn zu viele Abbonnenten abspringen ist das Geld weg und neue Geldgeber sind dann schwer zu finden. Die Folge sind Entlassungen, die Entwicklung geht noch langsamer usw. siehe Vanguard.

Um ein finanziell erfolgreiches MMO zu kreieren, braucht man verschiedene Dinge, von denen wohl niemand wirklich genau weiß, was es nun ist, das die Leute fasziniert. MINDESTENS aber, braucht man folgendes um am MMO Markt erfolgreich zu werden:




> So what makes a good MMORPG?
> Here are some points I think crucial for the success of an MMO. Please keep in mind, that in my book more players is good for an MMO, because it means more community, more possibilites for the individual and more money for the expansion of the game (content, patches, updeates etc.):
> 
> -Graphics: It's not necessary to have the "best", on the contrary. Games like Vanguard and AoC fail largely because most people simply don't have the hardware to play them. More than 50% of potential customers are lost in this way. Graphics need to transmit a certain flair (which TCOS has from the screenshots I have seen) and the engine MUST be efficient. Many new MMOs look like crap if you scale the graphics down in order for them to run on a computer that plays WoW flawlessly. So for the graphics there has to be a good system requirements / performance ratio.
> ...



PS: Unterstrichen sind die Punkte in welchen AoC eindeutig verkackt hat, das merkt man sogar als einer wie ich, der nur kurz mit einem geliehenen Account reingeschnuppert hat.


----------



## Yaglan (5. August 2008)

Kann ich jetzt nicht behaupen das das so ist. Auf Asgard spielen sehr viele noch.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. August 2008)

@Mikk

Hui, einer der besten Posts die ich in letzter Zeit hier lesen durfte, da steckt viel Wahrheit drin. Daumen hoch!


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Ja da schlie0e ich mich an. Niemand außer Blizzard selbst kann die WoW Spielerzahlen ernsthaft reduzieren.

Achja und bzgl. Fallout 3 :

Ich hoffe das darf man in Deutschland überhaupt legal kaufen , in Australien haben sies ja schon indiziert weil man dort Drogen zu sich nimmt.

Hoffentlich lebt hier nicht wieder irgendein Volldepp von der CSU seine Phobie aus und zensiert alles zu Tode.


----------



## Bansai2006 (5. August 2008)

mikk schrieb:


> *Vorne weg: Ich will hier nicht auf dicke Hose machen oder "klugscheissen". Aber ... *ich habe eine gewisse MMO Erfahrung und spiele inzwischen weit mehr als 20 Jahre Computerspiele (was auch ein Hinweis auf mein ca.-Alter ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hi Ho mikk   Super Post  gefällt mir extrem gut und umschreibt ziemlich exakt  meine aktuelle Spielsituation


                   Ich kann hier auch nur die Euphoriebremse treten was kommende Titel angeht.


----------



## Komicus (5. August 2008)

AoC hat das selbe Probleme wie VIELE andere MMORPGs im Moment: Es ist Sommer und teilweise noch Sommerferien.Da sind die wenigsten am PC sindern unternehmen etwas wenn es das wetter zulässt oder sind verreist.Das ändert sich zum herbst hin wieder alles und die Server werden wieder voll.


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Komicus schrieb:


> AoC hat das selbe Probleme wie VIELE andere MMORPGs im Moment: Es ist Sommer und teilweise noch Sommerferien.Da sind die wenigsten am PC sindern unternehmen etwas wenn es das wetter zulässt oder sind verreist.Das ändert sich zum herbst hin wieder alles und die Server werden wieder voll.



Auch wenn die Sommerferien vorbei sind wird AoC immer noch scheiße sein. Was erwartest du denn ? Dass sie auf einmal 500.000 mehr Spieler haben ? GLaubst du ja wohl selber nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (5. August 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Für 2009 sind 12 Kern Prozessoren und 4 Kern Grafikkarten (jeder Kern soll mehr Leistung haben als ne GTX 280OC jetzt) angekündigt...ich bleibe mal ganz einfach bei meiner Behauptung...



Da kann ich ja nur lachen soll ich dir als beruflicher Anwendungsentwickler mal flüstern, was dir eine 12 Kern-CPU bringt, wenn die Software nicht explizit dafür programmiert wurde? Richtig! Garnichts!
Aoc nutzt nicht mal Quadcores aus. Kannst du dir vorstellen, was es für ein Aufwand wäre ein Spiel wie Aoc auf Multithreading auszulegen?
Im Endeffekt würdest du bei dem Aufwand das Spiel am besten gleich neu programmieren. Multithreading birgt rießige Probleme, weil der gemeinsame Zugriff verschiedener Threads auf bestimmte Daten synchronisiert werden muss. Die enorme Komplexität ist der Grund warum bis heute Spiele nur sehr wenig von Quadcores profitieren. Zukünftige Spiele werden diesen Weg gehen, wenn sie konkurenzfähig sein wollen, aber Aoc wird da wohl nicht dazu gehören. Soviel mal dazu!

In wie fern Aoc mit einer Quad-GPU skalieren würde, lass ich mal offen, da ich darüber zu wenig weiß. Jedoch zeigen bereits heutige Benchmarks, daß es auch hier vom Spiel abhängt. Fakt ist jedoch, daß Aoc bereits auf heutigen Highend-Rechnern, gemessen an der Grafik gut laufen sollte. Denn so der Brüller ist die bei Leibe nicht. Ich habe in diesem Thread mein System bereits genannt und jeder der Ahnung hat wird bestätigen können, daß hier derartige Frameeinbrüche nur von einer schlechten Programmierung zeugen können.

Ein Freund von mit hat einen 6600er, welcher @3 Ghz betrieben wird. Als Grafikkarte eine Geforce 8800 GTX und außerdem 2 GB Ram. Er hatte auch die Frameeinbrüche im Reichenviertel und zwar vor allem, wenn Wasser oder Feuer im Bild war. Die Schwankungen gingen von 5 - 60 Fps! Mehr muss man auch dazu wohl nicht sagen. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will hier Aoc nicht schlechter machen, als es ist. Ich hätte mich sogar sehr gefreut, wenn es der von mir erhoffte Hit geworden wäre, da ich nun wieder in Wow rumgimpe, solang bis hoffentlich Warhammer dann die erhoffte Erlösung bringt. Aber die Engine von Aoc ist einfach Schrott und auch ein Okta-Nehalem mit meinetwegen einer 4850 X2 oder was auch immer wird daran nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

ích weiß nciht ob es wirklich stimmt, aber ein Klassenkamerad meinte die Spielerzahlen wären von 75.000 auf 25.000 gegangen weil sich einfach zu viele von bugs abschrecken lassen. Das könnte eine erklärung für das Gildensterben sein


----------



## Klos1 (5. August 2008)

mikk schrieb:


> *1. Vergleicht nicht immer:* Ich lese ständig "Dies könnte der WoW Killer werden" etc. Ich glaube vielen Spiele-Entwickler ist diese Vorstellung grund für nächtliche, feuchte Träume aber die meisten werden realistisch sein, dass es derzeit fast unmöglich ist, WoW ernsthaft in Gefahr zu bringen.
> 
> Dazu hat sich WoW zu stark etabliert und einfach eine zu große "Sub-Kultur" geschaffen - ein Beleg hierfür ist dieses Portal "buffed". Um so eine etablierte Marke am Markt zu verdrängen braucht es schon mehr als das was wir bisher kennen. Entweder ein neues, bahnbrechendes aber denoch simples Konzept (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder aber Blizzard macht einen kapitalen Fehler (auch unwahrscheinlich).



Auch hier möchte ich noch kurz meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich gebe dir in soweit Recht, daß nichts so heiß gegessen wird, wie es gekocht wurde. Und besonders Aoc hat mich gelehrt, mich bezüglich meiner Vorfreude etwas zurückzuhalten. Es wäre gut möglich, daß auch Warhammer nicht den Erwartungen gerecht werden kann. Dennoch klingt hier raus, als ob du nicht wüsstest, daß War ein völlig anderes Konzept verfolgt und absolut nicht den gleichen Kundenkreis anspricht, wie etwa ein Wow. 

Wow ist in Sachen PVE absoluter Maßstab. In Sachen PVP klafft dennoch weiterhin ein großes Loch, daß seit dem inzwischen altbackenen Daoc nie wieder gefüllt wurde. Auch Wow vermochte dies nicht annährend.
Desweiteren vergißt du, daß Mytic hier schon sehr viel Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Sie haben mit Daoc mehr als bewiesen, daß sie ihr Handwerk verstehen und das lange bevor man Blizzard auf der Rechnung haben musste.

Etwas ernüchternd ist es inzwischen wirklich, seit man jüngst von diversen Streichungen hören musste. Auch hier besteht einfach ein gewisser Release-Druck, den auch ich aus meinem beruflichen Alltag kenne.
Warhammer wird bestimmt nicht bugfrei sein, kein Spiel wird das in Zukunft mehr sein, vor allem kein umfangreiches Rollenspiel.

Doch allein die Bugs in Aoc hätten mich nicht vom spielen abgehalten. Es scheitert, wie einige schon sagten am grundsätzlichen:

- keine verfeindeten Fraktionen sorgen für Ziellosigkeit
- Schlachten auf Keepes, die ich buchen muss, bevor ich irgendwann dann mal ein Zeitfenster eingeräumt bekomme
- Interface aus der Steinzeit
- schlechte Engine würde Massenschlachten niemals zulassen
- Open-PVP nicht vorhanden und auch künftig schwer umzusetzen
- komplette Instanzierung vermittelt den Eindruck einer inhomogenen Welt

usw...

Wenn Warhammer wenigstens von den Grundzügen her bezüglich PVP das einhält, was es verspricht, dann werden sämtliche Daoc-Fans wie meiner einer diverse Bugs und vorerst gekürzten Content ohne großes Murren hinnehmen. Denn wie gesagt, Wow konnte und wird ihnen in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben können, wonach sie seit Daoc gesucht haben. Warhammer wird es vielleicht können. Wir werden es ja bald sehen.


----------



## Wismerhill123 (5. August 2008)

@mikk

Hervorragende Posts, klare Analysen und genau, aber wirklich GENAU meine Spielesituation. Ich habe seit Ultima Online, über EQ, DAOC, AC I und II, sowie kurz Neocron, Eve, AO bis ultimativ zu WoW und AoC MMOs gespielt, gemeistert und wieder zur Seite gelegt. Ich danke Dir für diese Posts, ich hoffe, die öffnen einige Augen. Schlussendlich wird es immer so sein, diese künstlichen Realitäten werden irgendwann schal, Du legst sie weg, hast nur bits und bytes erreicht, doch was vorher zählt ist nur eines: der Spass. Der muss stimmen, dann ist alles andere egal...denn Erfahrungen im Leben sind auch nicht mehr als verknüpfte Synapsen...irgendwann sind auch diese nur Staub...


----------



## mikk (6. August 2008)

@Klos:

Doch, natürlich weiß ich dass Myt*H*ic mit Warhammer Online eine spezielle Richtung einschlägt, wo WoW leider auf der Strecke blieb .. bisher. Vielleicht kann Blizz mit den neuen AddOn teilweise etwas 
ändern (Open PVP). Aber ich glaube nicht, dass WoW künftig im PVP Bereich (ich spreche nicht von eSport) eine wesentliche Rolle spielen wird. Spätestens seit Einführung der Arenen war bei mir die Luft raus. Davor war schon die Zusammenlegung der Realms ein derber Schlag. Man sah sich hier einer "anonymen" Horde gegenüber, die man nun "abfarmte" und traf so gut wie keinen Hordler mehr vom eigenen Server *hach* Die Arenen haben dann noch die letzten guten PVPler aus den BGs abgezogen - Open PVP existierte danach nicht mehr ebensowenig wie die herrlichen Zergschlachten im Alterac Tal.

Und nun will WAR das Feld neu aufrollen. Ich dachte eigentlich bis vor 3 Monaten, dass die ständige Verschiebungen von Mythic ein sehr schlechtes Zeichen ist und dass WAR von AoC rechts überholt wird. Vielleicht war das auch kurz nach Release von AoC so, allerdings bleibt der Titel mit Getriebeschaden rechts liegen. Ich bin immer noch ein wenig skeptisch, ob in WAR das RVR sauber umgesetzt wurde. Liegt wohl zum Großteil am Schaumschläger Paul Barnett, der zwar einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert hat, aber die Erwartungen ins unendliche bei vielen Spielern pushte. Er wurde, nach den mehrmaligen Verschiebungen gott-sei-dank etwas stiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und seit heute Abend bin ich endlich in der Lage WAR selbst zu testen - meinen Sigma-Priester habe ich bereits in den treuen Dienst des Imperators gestellt und bisher nicht bereut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




## Edit: Vermutlich hast Du, Klos, Dich an dem Satz "gleiches Konzept" gestört - WAR zielt ein wenig anders, ist aber im Prinzip das Gleiche - eigentlich die meisten aktuellen Titel im Moment. Ein Char, X Levelstufen, 3 Talentbäume und eine Leiste voller Fähigkeiten - ganz grob formuliert *g* Natürlich wird das von den Entwickler-Studios nicht so verkauft, sondern man schickt jede Menge Blendgranaten aus der Marketing-Abteilung an die Front die einem Dinge versprechen, die das Entwicklerteam nicht halten kann (altbekanntes Problem *g*) oder behaupten, alles wird neu und anders. Ein "anderes Konzept" ist für mich keine Konzentrierung auf das PVP sondern ein wirklicher Bruch mit dem "Altbekannten" und dem Risiko mal eine neue Richtung einzuschlagen.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (6. August 2008)

rickride schrieb:


> es fehlt ja auch überall an content.
> immerhin bleibt zu hoffen, dass warhammer daraus lernt ^^.
> 
> 
> gruß



Das glaube ich nicht ich Wette die werden genau die selber fehler machen. Wie man ja schon gehört hat lassen sie zum Start ja einiges aus dem spiel damit es möglichs schnell raus kommt der Fehler hat schon Cothic 3 Das Genick gebrochen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht ich Wette die werden genau die selber fehler machen. Wie man ja schon gehört hat lassen sie zum Start ja einiges aus dem spiel damit es möglichs schnell raus kommt der Fehler hat schon Cothic 3 Das Genick gebrochen.
> d[-.-]b



Schön wie du aus deiner Kristallkugel liest. Ich würde mir aber ein neues Modell besorgen, denn bei diesem scheint langsam die Rechtschreibüberprüfung zu versagen. Die Contentstreichungen wurden logisch und zufriedenstellend erklärt, siehe hierzu auch:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50085

Mit Termindruck hatten die Kürzungen demnach nicht das geringste zu tun, abgesehn davon haben wir die offizielle Zusage, dass die Städte kostenfrei im Rahmen von Contentpatches nachgeliefert werden.

Schön wie auch hier wieder das schon tausend mal verwendete Argument "Ein Spiel von dem ich mal gehört habe war verbuggt, also ist auch jedes andere Spiel das ich grad als Bedrohung für WoW sehe verbuggt" Wenn ich in einem Zimmer mit 4 Frauen stehe, kann ich dann auch behaupten ich bin ein Weibchen?

Aber gut, was erwarte ich auch für Kommentare von Fanboys? Komm wenigstens in unser Forum zum Flamen, wenn du dich das traust, und lass die AoC Spieler in Frieden.


----------



## xFraqx (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Schön wie du aus deiner Kristallkugel liest. Ich würde mir aber ein neues Modell besorgen, denn bei diesem scheint langsam die Rechtschreibüberprüfung zu versagen. Die Contentstreichungen wurden logisch und zufriedenstellend erklärt, siehe hierzu auch:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50085
> 
> ...



WAR hat den Content gestrichen damit sie das Spiel umdingt noch vor WOTLK rausbringen können sonst nicht. Wenn Blizzard das Spiel gemacht hätte , hätten wir zwar nochmal ein halbes Jahr warten müssen dafür hätten wir auch ein Bugfreies und fertiges Spiel gehabt. Ich bereite mich mit Cola und Popcorn schon auf die WAR Whinethreads vor " mimimi hier funktioniert ja gar nichts , scheiße !!! ".


----------



## Mc-Chaos (6. August 2008)

Eigentlich find ich AoC super. Nur irgendwie hat mich das Spiel nie so gepackt, wie es bei anderen der Fall war. Ich kann garnicht genau sagen, woran das wirklich liegt. Das Items größtenteils gleich aussehen, ist mit Sicherheit ein Grund. Da fehlt einem die Motivation, an bessere zu kommen.

Ich finde nach wie vor die Talentbeschreibungen sehr schlecht. Habe mehrmals meinen DK umgeskillt, aber irgendwie bemerkt man kaum Unterschiede. So wirklich viel Einfluß scheinen die nicht zu nehmen.

Alles in allem fehlt mir für akribisches leveln der Spielspaß und das Ziel. Keine 100% Antwort hab ich, warum das so ist. Habe den Account jetzt erstmal auch gekündigt, werde aber zwischendurch nochmal rein schauen.

Schade schade, hätte mich echt über ne super Alternative gefreut. Vielleicht weiß hier ja jemand, warum das mit AOC so ist??? Mir fehlen da irgendwie treffende Worte....


----------



## mikk (6. August 2008)

@Mc-Chaos: Scroll mal weiter nach oben und schau Dir mal den Post von oldboy (oder so an). Dort zitiert er in schöner Weise, was ein derzeit MMO haben sollte, um zumindest grundsätzlich ein pos. Spielegefühl zu vermitteln.

Wenn ich mal meine Kristallkugel auspacke, sehe ich das Entwicklerstudio Funcom, das sich vor 6-9 Monaten mit dem Problem auseinander setzen musste, dass das Kampfsystem noch sehr unausgereift war und aufgrund dessen (ich glaube das haben Sie auch zugegeben) diesen Teil nochmals kräftig überarbeitet haben und dafür Abstriche in anderen Bereichen machen mussten.

Schlussendlich war es wohl so, dass Ihnen die Zeit davon lief und viele Dinge einfach nicht implementiert werden konnten. Manchmal denkt man "Die hätten doch den einen oder anderen Fummel oder Waffe noch einbinden können", aber was so einfach ausschaut, braucht auch seine Zeit und gewisse Ressourcen aus dem Team. Und ehrlich, wenn Sie es nicht mal geschafft haben die Auswirkungen der Stats (Beweglichkeit etc.) in das Spiel zu implementieren, dann hatten die massive Zeitprobleme. Das SIND einfach Dinge die funktionieren müssen.

Ich könnte nun weiter noch mutmaßen und einen kurzen Gedanken daran verschwenden, WESHALB Funcom sich so entschieden hat. Es könnte z.B. gut sein, dass Sie durch die nahenden Konkurrenz-Produkten (WAR, WotLK) und der noch zu leistenden Arbeit an AoC sich dazu entschieden haben, den aktuellen Hype, um das Spiel zu nutzen und durch die Verkaufsversionen kräftig abzukassieren. Ich kam auf diese Annahme, da gerade Tortage und die ersten 20 Level wirklich sehr gut ausgearbeitet wurden, synchronisiert, ideenreich .. einfach schön zu spielen. Und genau diesen Spieleabschnitt haben sicherlich die meisten aus der Open BETA gespielt bzw. waren Grundlage für erste Reviews. Ich denke, Funcom hat hier gezielt auf die Hoffnung der Spieler gesetzt: Wenn ein so gutes Design die ersten Level über abliefert wird, dann muss da noch was ganz Großes daraus werden. Vermutlich wird es so sein wie wir gelesen haben. Die Meldungen werden von Funcom immer positiv sein, die Spielerzahl wohl weiterhin abnehmen (es sei denn sie schaffen die Kurve und implementieren ein sehr gutes PVP System) und spätestens wenn die Konkurrenz am Markt steht, kräht kein Hahn mehr danach ... "Ach ja stimmt, Age of Conan. Das war doch das Game mit dem tollen Kampfsystem und wie hieß die Statdt? .. Genau, Tortage .. war super. Schade dass aus dem Spiel nicht mehr wurde..."


----------



## Avenenera (6. August 2008)

Es hört sich vll dumm an, aber alleine das man Fähigkeiten und Combos von alleine lernt und keinen Lehrer "braucht" hat mir irgendwie vor den Kopf gestoßen o.O.


----------



## corpescrust (6. August 2008)

mikk schrieb:


> @Mc-Chaos: Scroll mal weiter nach oben und schau Dir mal den Post von oldboy (oder so an). Dort zitiert er in schöner Weise, was ein derzeit MMO haben sollte, um zumindest grundsätzlich ein pos. Spielegefühl zu vermitteln.
> 
> Wenn ich mal meine Kristallkugel auspacke, sehe ich das Entwicklerstudio Funcom, das sich vor 6-9 Monaten mit dem Problem auseinander setzen musste, dass das Kampfsystem noch sehr unausgereift war und aufgrund dessen (ich glaube das haben Sie auch zugegeben) diesen Teil nochmals kräftig überarbeitet haben und dafür Abstriche in anderen Bereichen machen mussten.
> 
> ...





Das stimmt in Tortage zeigt das Spiel was es kann !
Wenn ich in Tortage spiele läuft das Spiel glatt wie ein frisch geölter Kinderpopo.
Keine ´Frameeinbrüche, kaum Nachladeruckler und so gut wie gar keine Bugs.


Ich denk auch das Spiel krankt daran das es einfach zu früh auf den Markt geworfen wurde.
Was die Gründe dafür sind, kann man nur Mutmaßen.
Ich mag AOC und muss gestehen das ich mir große Sorgen mache das es endet wie HGL oder Vanguard.

Aber alles was ich von Warhammer höre ,ist das Warhammer wohl alles andere als der erwartete Knaller wird.
Langsam glaubt man,dass Blizzard die einzige Firma ist die genug Geld und damit genug Zeit hat in Zukunft solche Projekt zu realisieren.

Naja meine Hoffnung ist das AOC eine ausreichend große Fangemeinde behält die es erlaubt das Spiel weiter zu entwickeln und zu Pflegen.


----------



## Immondys (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Schön wie du aus deiner Kristallkugel liest. Ich würde mir aber ein neues Modell besorgen, denn bei diesem scheint langsam die Rechtschreibüberprüfung zu versagen. Die Contentstreichungen wurden logisch und zufriedenstellend erklärt, siehe hierzu auch:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50085
> 
> ...




Irgendwie war in seinem und in dem Post, auf den er sich bezogen hat, das Kürzel WoW nicht erwähnt worden. Könnte sein das du da zuviel reininterpretierst. Und das derartige Gedanken aufkommen, auch War könnte ein Schnellschuss werden, liegt ja dank der bisherigen NDA Verschlusstaktik auf der Hand. Schuld daran in Funcom, die ein ziemlich verbugtes Spiel auf den Markt brachten und sich bis zum Schluss über die Inhalte bedeckt hielten.
Jetzt fürchten natürlich viele Leute, das es mit WAR den gleichen weg nimmt, was ich persönlich eigentlich nicht hoffe, denn nur Konkurrenz zum Marktführer belebt das Geschäft und fordert neue Inovationen heraus. Insofern könnte ein starker konkurrent zum Marktführer für alle Besserung bedeuten.
Abgesehen von Spielinhalten könnten dies auch Verbesserungen oder Inovationen beim Kundendienst bedeuten. Also hoffen wir mal, das endlich was kommt.

P.S. Das dauernde lästern über die Rechtschreibung anderer ist einfach Kiddystyle - insofern zeigt es mir nur das ich bei WAR die gleichen Spielertypen wie beim Marktführer finden werde - leider. 

P.P.S. Beim meinem 14 jährigen Sohn prankt jetzt ein WAR Bild auf dem Desktop - ich glaub ich bekomm langsam Angst.


----------



## Avenenera (6. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> P.S. Das dauernde lästern über die Rechtschreibung anderer ist einfach Kiddystyle - insofern zeigt es mir nur das ich bei WAR die gleichen Spielertypen wie beim Marktführer finden werde - leider.



Warum glauben eigentlich die meisten Leute das sich die Community bei nem neuen Spiel ändert? Du hast solche leute in WoW und du hattest sie sich auch in DAoC und wirst sie immer haben. Zu meinen die Community ändere sich ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Immondys (6. August 2008)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Warum glauben eigentlich die meisten Leute das sich die Community bei nem neuen Spiel ändert? Du hast solche leute in WoW und du hattest sie sich auch in DAoC und wirst sie immer haben. Zu meinen die Community ändere sich ist einfach nur lächerlich.



Seh ich genau so. Und so wars auch gemeint.


----------



## bullybaer (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Borgst du mir deine Kristallkugel? Zur Zeit siehts eher so aus, dass WoW sich warm anziehen muss wenn W.A.R released wird. Noch ein zwei Wochen bis zum NDA - Fall (Mit Glück nicht mal mehr eine) und dann vergehen den "Yeah! WotLK!!!einself11!" - Schreiern solche Kommentare...das geb ich dir schriftlich *g*



Ich habe leider keine Kristallkugel zum verleihen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vltt. muss ich kurz korrigieren, dass ich nicht gemeint habe WAR floppt, sondern eher gemeint habe SOLLTE es ebenfalls wie AoC floppen, dann treffen sich die Leute halt wieder bei WOW mit dem neuen Addon und AoC ist dann passe.

Desweiteren bin ich kein Fanboy von irgend einem MMO. Mir ist es schnurzegal welches MMO ich spiele, wenn es mir gefällt. Ob da jetzt WoW, AoC oder W.A.R. auf der Verpackung steht ist mir eigentlich egal. Spass muss es halt machen. 

Die Erfahrung mit AoC hat mir aber gezeigt, meine Euphorie etwas zu bremsen. Auf Warhammer bezogen bedeutet es, dass 
ich eben erst einmal abwarten werden, wie das Feedback im Forum ist, um nicht die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Und da bin ich vermutlich nicht alleine.

Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich wünsche W.A.R mit Sicherheit kein Misserfolg. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## corpescrust (6. August 2008)

Soviel steht für mich auch fest !!

AOC war das letzte Spiel was ich mir zum Release gekauft habe !!

Schon um diesen Trend entgegen zu wirken halbfertiges auf den Markt zu werfen.

Erst kucken dann kaufen lautet ab jetzt meine Devise.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden bullybaer und es tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dumme Posts wie der unten zitierte machen die Antennen halt empfindlich ^^



xFraqx schrieb:


> WAR hat den Content gestrichen damit sie das Spiel umdingt noch vor WOTLK rausbringen können sonst nicht. Wenn Blizzard das Spiel gemacht hätte , hätten wir zwar nochmal ein halbes Jahr warten müssen dafür hätten wir auch ein Bugfreies und fertiges Spiel gehabt. Ich bereite mich mit Cola und Popcorn schon auf die WAR Whinethreads vor " mimimi hier funktioniert ja gar nichts , scheiße !!! ".



Und ich bereite mich mit viel Orangensaft und gutem steirischem Leberkäse darauf vor W.A.R zu spielen. Du bleibst bei deinem Spiel, ich werde meines Spielen. Und die einzigen Whinethreads kommen seltsamerweise von den Leuten, die das Spiel nicht spielen werden. "Wenn Blizzard das Spiel entwickelt hätte dann wäre" hat den Titel "Sinnlosestes Argument des Tages" gewonnen *g*


----------



## Skelettron (6. August 2008)

sorzzara das dumme ist nur der post hat recht... und du scheinst nichts verstanden zuhaben was die letzten post so ausgesagt haben. deine aussagen sollen nur andere posts diskriminieren, und die hinweise auf die fehlende rechtscheibung zeigt was für ein kleingeist du bist. Die meisten redner haben warscheinlich mehr als 5 mmo's gespielt und werden auch jedes neue anspielen... meiner nicht ausgeschlossen. letzt endlich aber muss sich jedes mmo an wow messen und die messleiste ist verdammt hoch und die angst das wieder ein addon von wow rauskommt lasst die firmen erzaudern und zu früh auf den markt werfen. und auch wenn sie ankündigen fehlende inhalte nachpatchen, man weis nie wann es sein wird. es kann sein das die fehlenden stadte, klassen ect erst 6monate später kommen. was ist dann? dann wird bestimmt der herr Ich lieeeeebe Ninjas *oh lolol* *gancker from hell* *herz für rofler* als erstes whinen... aber hey wayne-interessierts.de?


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Und die zitierten Aussagen sollen nur WAR Diskriminieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn gute deutsche Rechtschreibung heutzutage als Kleingeistigkeit gilt, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr...und klar, alle haben Angst vor dem grossen Blizzard - Monster, es wird uns alle fressen...rofl?

Und genau, wayne intressierts? Mich.

back 2 Topic pls...hier gehts eigentlich ums Gildensterben in AoC.


----------



## Skelettron (6. August 2008)

und wieder hast du nichts verstanden rechtschreibung ist toll, ich selber steh zur dank legasthenie mit ihr auf kriegsfuss. aber das beschweren als solche von fehlender rechtschreibung zeigt dein kleingeist an und naja der tatbestand das ich es dir erklären musste. da dir die argumente fehlten um noch was auf den post zusagen der dich störte hast du ihn dadurch versucht herunter zu sätzen. ein normaler mensch hätte geschmunzelt und drüber weg gesehen, kleingeister können das leider nicht.

PS: und es wurde nicht das spiel WAR diskriminisiert sondern die firma die es herstellt und zu schnell auf den markt bringt.


----------



## Kelki (6. August 2008)

huhu ihr, ich habe selber kein AoC gespielt, aber ihr seid euch ja alle einig das irgendwas bei dem game schief läuft. ich persönlich spiele wow und das auch sehr gern, nur hätte ich mich gefreut wenn wow etwas konkurrenz bekommen hätte, den konkurrenz belbt ja das geschäft also, hätte blizz vltl auch mehr an wow gearbeitet. :]

Es gibts mitlerweile Aussagen von Blizzard das 40% der leute die mit WoW aufgehört haben, wegen AoC, schon wieder zurück bei WoW sind. Ich persönlich kenne 3 Alte WoW Kumpels die wieder am Start sind.

Zu War kanni ch euch wenig hoffung machen leute, die beta läuft ja schon länger zwar herrscht da noch ein nda aber in den foren geht es schon heiß her, der großteil der community meint das War 0 blanced ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiterhin meinen viele das das spiel so unfertig wäre das die sich noch 1 jahr zeit lassen sollten :X ich hoffe mal das dem nicht so ist und wow endlich mal einen konkurennten bekommt!

was ich allerding glaube ist das der einzige konkurrent für wow wow 2 werden wird :X


----------



## bullybaer (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden bullybaer und es tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Prinzip freue ich mich auch schon auf den Release von WAR und werde es mit Sicherheit auch anspielen. Wenns Spass macht werd ichs dann auch weiterspielen. Aber ich werde erst mal 2-3 Wochen abwarten wie die Meinung zu WAR ist und es mir erst dann kaufen.

Kurzes Update zur Situation in AoC aus meiner Sicht:

Ich habe mich gestern, als die WoW Server down waren in AoC eingeloggt, um meine Elitequests im Conall-Tal ferig zu machen. Ich fand auch ziemlich schnell eine Grp aber leider ohne Heiler. Als wird dann auch noch von einer anderen Grp gegankt wurden, die die selben Quests machen wollte habe ich mich wieder ausgeloggt.

Ich hatte jetzt nicht das Gefühl, dass es sehr viel weniger Spieler sind als beim letzten mal (3 Wochen) dennoch wurde im Chat deutlich weniger geschrieben. Und wenn was geschrieben wurde, dann flames über FC, die ich so in dieser Weise von WoW nicht kenne. "Wir sind das Volk ...", Aufruf zu einer Demo in einer Hauptstadt... und so Sprüche kamen dabei raus.

Beim Release, als die meisten noch in Tortage unterwegs waren war dies deutlich anders und es wurde der Branchenführer geflamet. Also zumindest ich habe das Gefühl, die Stimmung verschlechtert sich merklich. Zumindest fällts auf wenn man sich mal Tage/Wochen nicht einloggt.


----------



## mdgeist84 (6. August 2008)

naja, aoc is toll aber nicht so toll 15 euro jeden monat dafür auszugeben. da sind sich viele einig.


----------



## Aratorus (6. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja nur lachen soll ich dir als beruflicher Anwendungsentwickler mal flüstern, was dir eine 12 Kern-CPU bringt, wenn die Software nicht explizit dafür programmiert wurde? Richtig! Garnichts!
> Aoc nutzt nicht mal Quadcores aus. Kannst du dir vorstellen, was es für ein Aufwand wäre ein Spiel wie Aoc auf Multithreading auszulegen?
> Im Endeffekt würdest du bei dem Aufwand das Spiel am besten gleich neu programmieren. Multithreading birgt rießige Probleme, weil der gemeinsame Zugriff verschiedener Threads auf bestimmte Daten synchronisiert werden muss. Die enorme Komplexität ist der Grund warum bis heute Spiele nur sehr wenig von Quadcores profitieren. Zukünftige Spiele werden diesen Weg gehen, wenn sie konkurenzfähig sein wollen, aber Aoc wird da wohl nicht dazu gehören. Soviel mal dazu!
> 
> ...



1. Es gibt Tools für AoC ...dort kann man die zu nutzenden Kerne einstellen... und das geht (hab QuadCore)
2. Alles ordentlich einstellen (Grafikkarte) + 4 GB RAM + Vista64 und das flutscht auch ohne Übertakten...

zum Topic: Unsere Gilde hat keine Probs mit Mitgliederzahlen ... ausser einige fehlen durch Urlaub

Grüsse
Ara


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt Tools für AoC ...dort kann man die zu nutzenden Kerne einstellen... und das geht (hab QuadCore)


Ja, das Tool heisst "TaskManager". Wenn du da unter Prozesse auf die .exe rechtsklickst, kannst du auch die Affinität setzen.

Aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Software vom Code her auf Multithreading optimiert sein muß, um Mehrkernprozessoren (egal ob Duo oder Octa, ...) richtig nutzen zu können.


----------



## Imseos (6. August 2008)

ok Nochmal meine Meldung gestern abend um ca 21.15 waren von meinen ca 120 Mitspielern in der Gilde 15-16 on so viel hatte wir auch an einem durschnittlichem abend in meiner Wow - Gilde doch diese hatte nur 40 Member. Merkt man den Unterschied ? Und zum Thema PvP - Keppschlacht war bei einer dabei. 
Ergebnis: Totales durcheinander einer 5 vom Mann konnte ne halbe Stunde nach beginn ein Belagerungscamp nutzen wenn ihr das Chaos nicht kennt also alle noch -WoW spieler stellt euch nen sunwell oder BT-Raid vor wo jeder ohne Interface spielen muss....


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Pros spielen ohne interface 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




/scherz!



Aber es geht...ne Weile, zumindest als Hunter ^^


----------



## Magrotus (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Borgst du mir deine Kristallkugel? Zur Zeit siehts eher so aus, dass WoW sich warm anziehen muss wenn W.A.R released wird. Noch ein zwei Wochen bis zum NDA - Fall (Mit Glück nicht mal mehr eine) und dann vergehen den "Yeah! WotLK!!!einself11!" - Schreiern solche Kommentare...das geb ich dir schriftlich *g*




Nein sorry, da liegst du falsch. Denn es stimmt: zu Weihnachten sehen wir uns alle in WotLK wieder. Wie Blizzard schon bekannt gegegeben hat: zu AoC sind recht viele abgehaun, 50% davon sind aber auch schon wieder zurück und haben reaktiviert. Und anders wirds mit WAR auch nicht sein. Und wenn schon -- ich gönne WAR eine Million Spieler, die sie von WoW abziehen und halten können. Aber glaubst du WIRKLICH, dass das passieren wird?


----------



## Nosferto (6. August 2008)

...und wieder ein Game, das den Weg von Archlord und Vanguard beschreiten wird....Schade eigentlich, dann ähnlich wie bei Vanguard war das Konzept und vor allem die Technik sehr gut, aber  schon beim "Brot und Butter"-Content wurde es schnell langweilig und auch teilweise ziemlich unfair. speziell zum Spieleinstieg ist man häufig abgekratzt weil plötzlich 3 Gegner im Rücken gespawnt sind (das ist nur 1 Beispiel). Ab level 20 wurde es leider auch nicht viel besser und die Aufgaben waren ziemlch oft WoW-Like ( Töte 20 Mobs, sammle 30x irgendwas). Ich hab AoC 3 Monate mit mehr oder weniger begeisterung gespielt, werde aber jetzt erstmal meinnen Account parken. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht , dass ich ihn nochmal reaktivieren werde, denn das spiel hat mich bis jetzt nicht gepackt und ich vermag nicht einmal zu sagen was geändert werden sollte. um mich zum Weiterspielen zu reizen, Blanke Brüste und Finishing-Moves sind es jedenfalls bestimmt nicht..


----------



## SirYork (6. August 2008)

hab meinen aoc account gelöscht ist einfach langweilig(wow genau so) onlinerollenspiele machen halt keinen fun mehr hoffe das warhammer das ändert


----------



## celion (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Schön wie du aus deiner Kristallkugel liest. Ich würde mir aber ein neues Modell besorgen, denn bei diesem scheint langsam die Rechtschreibüberprüfung zu versagen. Die Contentstreichungen wurden logisch und zufriedenstellend erklärt, siehe hierzu auch:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50085
> 
> ...



Hin und wieder hab ich das Gefühl du hast den ganze Tag nichts besseres zu tun als die Foren zu zutexten.
In meinen Augen bist du hier der größte Fanboy!!!!! Du breitest dich aus wie ein Virus und jetzt ist das AoC Forum befallen.

Sry, mußte ich mal loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Thema:
Die gefühlte Spieleranzahl sinkt in Aoc beträchtlich.....leider


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt Tools für AoC ...dort kann man die zu nutzenden Kerne einstellen... und das geht (hab QuadCore)



Träum weiter


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2008)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Nein sorry, da liegst du falsch. Denn es stimmt: zu Weihnachten sehen wir uns alle in WotLK wieder. Wie Blizzard schon bekannt gegegeben hat: zu AoC sind recht viele abgehaun, 50% davon sind aber auch schon wieder zurück und haben reaktiviert. Und anders wirds mit WAR auch nicht sein. Und wenn schon -- ich gönne WAR eine Million Spieler, die sie von WoW abziehen und halten können. Aber glaubst du WIRKLICH, dass das passieren wird?



Du musst es ja wissen Herr, laß Hirn regnen


----------



## Millhouse (6. August 2008)

Na ja viele werde bestimmt nicht mehr zu WOW zurückkommen,oder warum machen die momentan die sache mit den freunden einladen.Jedes Spiel hat ihre Hardcoregamer und viele gehen doch nur zu WOW zurück weil viele nicht über den Tellerrand schauen.Es wird wohl nie mehr so ein Spiel geben wo 9 millionen Leute zocken werden.Weil jede Spieleschmiede auf den ZUg aufspringen will und so werden die Leute werden  nur verteilt.Und laßt das endlich das mit WOW wäre die Bibel der Spiele.Ich kenne viele die schon aufgehört haben weil ihnen das Spiel einfach zu langweilig ist.Klar jetzt kommt ein neues Ad-on aber es fängt wieder von vorne an.Und die Comm ist wirklich das schlechteste was ich jeh bei ein Onlinespiel gesehen habe.Da spiegelt sich das wieder was leider auf unseren Schulhöfen gang und gebe ist.Ich spiele auch nicht AOC sondern Lotro,aber laß doch die Leute spielen was sie wollen!Ist doch nicht eurer Geld.Oder sind bei WOW schon so wenige Spieler das ihr die bei anderen Spielen abwerben müßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattenowie (7. August 2008)

hahahahaha,

also ich finde es immer sowas von lustig wenn ich so einige beiträge lese in denen uns mitgeteilt wird das wow spieler angesetzt werden um aoc schlecht zumachen.

also alles nur eine große verschwöhrung.

das hört sich doch glatt nach einem fall für scully und mulder an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (7. August 2008)

Millhouse schrieb:


> Na ja viele werde bestimmt nicht mehr zu WOW zurückkommen,oder warum machen die momentan die sache mit den freunden einladen.Jedes Spiel hat ihre Hardcoregamer und viele gehen doch nur zu WOW zurück weil viele nicht über den Tellerrand schauen.Es wird wohl nie mehr so ein Spiel geben wo 9 millionen Leute zocken werden.Weil jede Spieleschmiede auf den ZUg aufspringen will und so werden die Leute werden  nur verteilt.Und laßt das endlich das mit WOW wäre die Bibel der Spiele.Ich kenne viele die schon aufgehört haben weil ihnen das Spiel einfach zu langweilig ist.Klar jetzt kommt ein neues Ad-on aber es fängt wieder von vorne an.Und die Comm ist wirklich das schlechteste was ich jeh bei ein Onlinespiel gesehen habe.Da spiegelt sich das wieder was leider auf unseren Schulhöfen gang und gebe ist.Ich spiele auch nicht AOC sondern Lotro,aber laß doch die Leute spielen was sie wollen!Ist doch nicht eurer Geld.Oder sind bei WOW schon so wenige Spieler das ihr die bei anderen Spielen abwerben müßt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur mal so nebenbei  Klick


----------



## Evereve (7. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Pros spielen ohne interface
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



He, ich hab sogar als Tank mal einen AQ40/Naxx  Abend fast komplett mit ausgeblendetem Inferface gespielt weil ich ein Video gemacht hab, in Wow ging das easy ^.^


----------



## Avenenera (7. August 2008)

Millhouse schrieb:


> Na ja viele werde bestimmt nicht mehr zu WOW zurückkommen,oder warum machen die momentan die sache mit den freunden einladen.Jedes Spiel hat ihre Hardcoregamer und viele gehen doch nur zu WOW zurück weil viele nicht über den Tellerrand schauen.Es wird wohl nie mehr so ein Spiel geben wo 9 millionen Leute zocken werden.Weil jede Spieleschmiede auf den ZUg aufspringen will und so werden die Leute werden nur verteilt.Und laßt das endlich das mit WOW wäre die Bibel der Spiele.Ich kenne viele die schon aufgehört haben weil ihnen das Spiel einfach zu langweilig ist.



Irgendwas muss Blizzard aber verdammt richtig gemacht haben sonst hätten sie keine knapp 11 Millionnen Abonnenten ...


----------



## Legacy (7. August 2008)

Also ich hab AoC 2 Monate lang gespielt acc geküdigt und werd die Seite nie wieder betreten. Ich finde dass das Spiel zum Teil noch in der Entwicklung steckt. Ich hoffe WAR wird anders.-.-


----------



## bullybaer (7. August 2008)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss Blizzard aber verdammt richtig gemacht haben sonst hätten sie keine knapp 11 Millionnen Abonnenten ...




Das ist richtig, nur ist auch bei WoW die Spielerzahl in Europa und den USA rückläufig. Der Spielerzuwachs kommt aus Asien bzw. Regionen die neuerdings von Rauchzeichen auf Breitband umgestellt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei WoW gibt es immer noch mehr als genügend Spieler. Um das Game braucht man sich in näherer Zukunft keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Oglokk (7. August 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich habe mir das Spiel vor zwei Wochen gekauft und es steht schon im Schrank.Hab noch nie nen mieseres Spiel mit sovielen Bugs auf dem Markt gesehen. Funcom hätte noch nen paar monate warten sollen mit release.dann muss ich sagen so toll is die grafik nu auch mal wieder nicht,Die Chars laufen beschissen und bewegen sich beschissen und bei den cast animationen hätte man sich mehr mühe geben können. Also ich bin wieder back to WoW wo ich auch erstmal bleiben werde bis wirklich ein Spiel rauskommt das sich mit WoW messen kann.Die Grafik bei WoW is auch nich gerade toll aber lieber Comic hafte chars als gehbehinderte.

Schlimm sind die PvP Server wo (das game ist ab 18) Erwachsene Ihre Kleinpimmeligkeit mit lowbie chars mindestens 10 lvl unter Ihnen kompensieren.

Das Game ist jetzt schon tot nur Funcom und einige hier wissen es noch nicht.
Hab mich selten beim Kauf eines Spiels so verarscht gefühlt wie bei AoC.

Dann kommt noch dazu das irgendwelche Erwachsene die anscheinend nicht lesen können(was in Deutschland ja zunimmt) Ihren Kindern per Kreditkarte Accounts zugänglich machen.

Viele die WoW kennen kennen das Gespamme im Handelschat aber das ist noch harmlos gegenüber AoC mit Seinem Opfergerede.Denke mal die Jugend ist eh versaut durch so ne boons wie Bushido.

Aber egal das sind nur meine 5cent dazu.


----------



## Avenenera (7. August 2008)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Schlimm sind die PvP Server wo (das game ist ab 18) Erwachsene Ihre Kleinpimmeligkeit mit lowbie chars mindestens 10 lvl unter Ihnen kompensieren.



Game ist ab 18, die Zahl stört leider keine Sau. Im Laden um die Ecke machen sie damit Kohle egal ob du 18 bist oder nicht. Viele haben durch die Altergrenze gehofft das AoC "erwachsener ist" als manch  andere Spiele. Ist aber nicht eingetreten.


----------



## attake (7. August 2008)

mein AOC account liegt auch auf eis ..
ich hab nen eroberer auf lvl 47 und ein paar chars auf ~20

hauptproblem für mich is das unzureichende standartinterface ..... viel zu wehnige plätze für fähigkeiten -_-
also gerade beim eroberer gings ohne "mirage" garnicht ... problem dabei ist das das nach fast jedem patch nichtmer geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dazu kahm noch das wenn ich fon der arbeit komme und entspannt n bischen zocken will mir AOC einfach zu "anstrengend" ist 
gerade bei nahkämpfern is das mit dem schild und die schlägekombos danach anpassen beinahe anstrengend
auserdem muss man immer die lage sondieren als nahkämpfer und offt pullen und zurückziehen da man sonnst ganz schnell vereckt ...
( is einfach mit wenn ich gegen 2 nahkämpfer kämpfe und dann kommt n fernkämpfer dazu der richtig weh tut  und wenn ich zu dem hinlaufe adde ich meist noch mehr mobs = tot )


naja in meinen augen überwiegen die nachteile in AOC  da hilft die geile grafik auch nichtmer darüber hinweck


----------



## Yldrasson (7. August 2008)

> Game ist ab 18, die Zahl stört leider keine Sau. Im Laden um die Ecke machen sie damit Kohle egal ob du 18 bist oder nicht. Viele haben durch die Altergrenze gehofft das AoC "erwachsener ist" als manch andere Spiele. Ist aber nicht eingetreten.



Ich denke einzig und allein diese Hoffnung wird auch der Grund für die FSK gewesen sein.
Es gibt wesentlich grausamere, brutalere oder sexistischere Spiele, die ab 16 sind.
Aber eine FSK 18+ ist für wirklich alle Beteiligten ein Anreiz für das Spiel.
Die halbwegs "erwachsenen" denken sich: _"Boah, endlich mal ein Spiel, wo ich nicht die ganze Zeit auf diese nervigen 11 Jährigen treffe!"_,
während sich eben diese nervigen 11 Jährigen denken: _"Ja voll cool! Das tut ab 18 sein, ich bin so IMBA 1337, wenn ich das zock' yeahy!"_ 
und besorgen sich das Spiel entweder über ältere Freunde oder Geschwister, oder sie besorgen es sich, wie schon beschrieben, beim nächsten Kleinhändler.

So haben Alle etwas davon - eine nette Illusion, die leider gar nicht, oder wenn doch, viel zu wenig den Tatsachen entspricht.

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2008)

avenenera schrieb:
			
		

> Game ist ab 18, die Zahl stört leider keine Sau. Im Laden um die Ecke machen sie damit Kohle egal ob du 18 bist oder nicht. Viele haben durch die Altergrenze gehofft das AoC "erwachsener ist" als manch andere Spiele. Ist aber nicht eingetreten.



Eins der größten und lächerlichsten Vorurteile in MMOs überhaupt ist wohl, dass nur Kinder und Jugendliche (minderjährige) in PVP Situationen egal welcher Art alle ihre Vorteile und Möglichkeiten ungeniert ausnützen - auch Spielern gegenüber die ein viel kleineres lvl haben. Gibt es in einem Spiel keine Stufenbegrenzung für PVP, so wird es automatisch auch "ganking" geben, selbst wenn nur Menschen über 50 mit Universitätsabschluss spielen würden, es wäre trotzdem vorhanden.

Als MMOs neu waren, gab es eine stillschweigende Übereinkunft in vielen MMOs, dass gewisses Benehmen nicht toleriert wurde. Ninjalooten, Corpsecampen, Spawnpoint-campen usw. waren in einigen Spielen (ich habe es bei Everquest erlebt) so verpönt (auch nur auf bestimmten servern), dass Leute welche bei selbigem erwischt wurden vom kompletten Server geächtet wurden, keine Gilde mehr fanden uvm. Ebenso ging es früher in der Gesellschaft im echten Leben zu, aber die Zeiten haben sich schon lange geändert. Was das Gesetz nicht verbietet, ist erlaubt. Was das Gesetz zwar verbietet, aber nicht ahnden kann, ist ebenfalls erlaubt. Was die Moral verbietet....huch welche Moral? Was ist das?

Zudem waren MMOs früher auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt. Wer glaubt WoW oder HDRO wären auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt, der hat keine Ahnung von den MMOs der ersten Generation. In Everquest konnten viele Klassen ab Stufe 20 allein ÜBERHAUPT KEIN Monster töten (auch non-elite, auch outdoor, von Instanzen gar nicht erst zu denken) welches ihnen Erfahrungspunkte brachte. Ohne Gruppe, ohne Freunde war es so gut wie ausgeschlossen, daß man die Höchststufe erreichte.

Sind solche Spiele wirtschaftlich für die Spieleschmiede? Schon, aber bei weitem nicht so sehr wie die "WoW-Generation", wo man den Großteil auch alleine schaffen kann (alle levels, den Großteil der Quests, Berufe skillen, hobbies, Ruf sammeln, Gold farmen und damit fette Items kaufen, geht alles alleine). Natürlich kann man nicht definieren, welche Art von MMO nun besser oder schlechter sein soll und das ist mir auch egal. Es ist aber wohl nachvollziehbar, dass der Umgang mit den Mitspielern sich stark danach richtet, wie sehr man auf diese angewiesen ist.

Die ständig wiederkehrenden Posts in diveresen Foren aber, dass hauptsächlich die "doofen Kiddies", die "schlechte Jugend" und die "bösen Minderjährigen" in allen MMOs Unfrieden stiften, skrupellos agieren und sich eines schlechten Umgangstones bedienen, sind in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt. Allerhöchstens, sind die jungen Leute ein Spiegel für den Rest der Gesellschaft, denn an der Jugend sieht man genau, welcher Umgangston, welche Werte und welche Moralvorstelungen der Jugend von unserer Gesellschaft (inklusive Eltern, Lehrern, Politik, Pädagogen, Medien, usw.) beigebracht werden.


----------



## Azddel (7. August 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> während sich eben diese nervigen 11 Jährigen denken: _"Ja voll cool! Das tut ab 18 sein, ich bin so IMBA 1337, wenn ich das zock' yeahy!"_



Ich möchte mal anzweifeln, dass "diese nervigen 11 Jährigen" so denken. Ich glaube eher, dass diejenigen, die gerade so auf der Schwelle stehen - über sich die Volljährigkeit, unter sich das so verhasste Kindesalter - nämlich das Gros der pubertierenden Jugendlichen seine eigenen Komplexe (die vollkommen nachvollziehbar und ja auch ganz natürlich sind) auf die Gruppe der "Kinder" projiziert.
Die von dir beschriebene Ausdrucks- und Denkweise jedenfalls habe ich bei 11 Jährigen so gut wie noch nie, bei 15, 16 Jährigen so gut wie andauernd festgestellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NiX- (7. August 2008)

Bin (war) auch auf Mitra. Jetzt wo die Buddy-Keys freigegeben wurden war ich mal wieder drin um mit 'nem Kumpel, der den Key bekommen hat zu spielen. Und in der Liste wo meine Gildenkollegen zu sehen sind gab es von mehr als 20 Leuten *nicht einen einzigen*, der in den letzten 13 Tagen online war. Teilweise standen da Werte wie 50 Tage seit dem letzten Login. Schätze das sagt alles. AoC ist eine super Demoversion. Solange man auf Tortage bleibt ist alles klasse, danach baut das Spiel Level für Level ab. Spätestens mit Mitte 30 ist es nur noch öde.

Gruß, Nix...


----------



## Yldrasson (7. August 2008)

Ich muss sagen, damit hast du ganz schön recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche 15, 16 Jährigen sind mir ab und zu auch schon begegnet, jedoch muss ich sagen, 
dass ich auch einen 11 Jährigen kenne, der sich eben genauso verhält (und 3-Tagebanns dafür kassiert, dass er seinen Blutelfen Pala "Multihomo" oder so nennt...).
Von welcher Sorte es jetzt mehr gibt, kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass man/ich nicht verallgemeinern sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Immondys (7. August 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Eins der größten und lächerlichsten Vorurteile in MMOs überhaupt ist wohl, dass nur Kinder und Jugendliche (minderjährige) in PVP Situationen egal welcher Art alle ihre Vorteile und Möglichkeiten ungeniert ausnützen - auch Spielern gegenüber die ein viel kleineres lvl haben. Gibt es in einem Spiel keine Stufenbegrenzung für PVP, so wird es automatisch auch "ganking" geben, selbst wenn nur Menschen über 50 mit Universitätsabschluss spielen würden, es wäre trotzdem vorhanden.
> 
> Als MMOs neu waren, gab es eine stillschweigende Übereinkunft in vielen MMOs, dass gewisses Benehmen nicht toleriert wurde. Ninjalooten, Corpsecampen, Spawnpoint-campen usw. waren in einigen Spielen (ich habe es bei Everquest erlebt) so verpönt (auch nur auf bestimmten servern), dass Leute welche bei selbigem erwischt wurden vom kompletten Server geächtet wurden, keine Gilde mehr fanden uvm. Ebenso ging es früher in der Gesellschaft im echten Leben zu, aber die Zeiten haben sich schon lange geändert. Was das Gesetz nicht verbietet, ist erlaubt. Was das Gesetz zwar verbietet, aber nicht ahnden kann, ist ebenfalls erlaubt. Was die Moral verbietet....huch welche Moral? Was ist das?
> 
> ...



Endlich mal ein erwachsener Beitrag zu diesem Thema. Da kann ich mich als Vater eines 14 jährigen nur anschließen. Er spielt übrigens kein AoC (darf er nicht) wird aber mit seinen Freunden bei WAR auftauchen - und sicher nicht negativ auffallen.


----------



## Twilight09 (7. August 2008)

Man liest häufig, dass kein Spiel an die 9 Mio von WoW rankommt. Das ist sicherlich richtig. Aber wenn man sieht wie diese Zahl sich zusammensetzt muss man auch bedenken, dass von den 9 Mio aktiven Spielern auch über 5 Mio Asiaten dabei sind.

Ich weiß nicht genau, aber hat LotRO, AoC oder irgend ein anderes "großes" MMO seine Titel überhaupt in Asien veröffentlicht?

WoW ist einfach am leichtesten Zugänglich, deswegen so viele Spieler. Im RL vergleich ich das mit Kindergarten->Grundschule-> Gym-> Arbeit, in der MMO Welt hat/nimmt für mich WoW den Platz des KiGa´s ein.

Desweiteren lass ich mir auch ganz bestimmt nicht von irgendjemanden sagen, dass ich wieder mit WoW anfange nur weil WotLK rauskommt. Nur weils ein neues Addon gibt, bleibt WoW doch immer noch WoW. Und die Questgeschichten waren schon immer öde, da ändert sich bestimmt auch nich viel dran.

Irgendwer hat geschrieben, dass WoW einfach ne bessere Story hat und einen "Roten Faden" im gegensatz zu AoC oder so ähnlich. Da kann ich dir garantieren das 90% der aktiven Raider nicht mal weiß warum und weshalb sie die Bossen legen. Das Zugpferd fürs Raiden ist nicht die Story sondern "EPIXXXX"

BTT: Auf Asura gibt es noch genug Leute und Gilden.


----------



## Azddel (7. August 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> aber einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass man/ich nicht verallgemeinern sollte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, geeinigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wismerhill123 (7. August 2008)

@ OldboyX Sehr guter Beitrag. Trifft es wie schon mikks Beiträge auf den Punkt. Danke.

Unsere AoC Gilde ist übrigens tot und wir hatten run 100 Mitglieder. Bei uns starb schön langsam das Forum, von anfänglich täglich 100 Beiträgen waren am Schluss noch 1 oder zwei da, jetzt keiner mehr.


----------



## Avenenera (7. August 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat geschrieben, dass WoW einfach ne bessere Story hat und einen "Roten Faden" im gegensatz zu AoC oder so ähnlich. Da kann ich dir garantieren das 90% der aktiven Raider nicht mal weiß warum und weshalb sie die Bossen legen. Das Zugpferd fürs Raiden ist nicht die Story sondern "EPIXXXX"



Roter Faden ist für mich aber auch ne Antriebsfeder 70 zu werden. Das muss nichtnur die Story sein (die kenn ich verdammt gut).
Auf wieviele Dinge freut man sich / will man hinarbeiten wenn man lvl 80 bei AoC  ist ? 

Zähl mir mal min . 5 auf


----------



## corpescrust (7. August 2008)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Bin (war) auch auf Mitra. Jetzt wo die Buddy-Keys freigegeben wurden war ich mal wieder drin um mit 'nem Kumpel, der den Key bekommen hat zu spielen. Und in der Liste wo meine Gildenkollegen zu sehen sind gab es von mehr als 20 Leuten *nicht einen einzigen*, der in den letzten 13 Tagen online war. Teilweise standen da Werte wie 50 Tage seit dem letzten Login. Schätze das sagt alles. AoC ist eine super Demoversion. Solange man auf Tortage bleibt ist alles klasse, danach baut das Spiel Level für Level ab. Spätestens mit Mitte 30 ist es nur noch öde.
> 
> Gruß, Nix...



Irgendwie ist es auch unfair das sich alles so an Tortage aufhängt !!

Den technischen Zustand nach Tortage als Mangel seh ich ja noch ein,aber der Rest stimmt so einfach nicht !

Ich bin jetzt so der MMO-Kenner aber sowas wie Tortage ,das hatte schon die Qualitäten eines Singleplayer-Games.
Etwas annähernd ähnliches gab es in WOW zb gar nicht.
Der Rest ist halt  ganz normale Hausmannskost ,also wenn man danach geht ist WOW von Level 1-70 langweilig.

Hier gab es schon Leute die sich darüber beschwert haben das nach Level 20 die Quests nicht mehr vertont sind.
Das ist so als würde man sich beim kauf eines Autos darüber beschweren das nach der dritten Inspektion die weiteren kostenpflichtig sind.

Es gibt Sachen die man durchaus an AOC kritisieren kann,aber das leveln ist bestimmt nicht öder als in anderen Spielen.
Im Gegenteil das Kampfsystem hält einem länger bei der Stange als anderswo.


----------



## Skelettron (7. August 2008)

es gibt keine 5 es gibt nicht mal eine denn um das letzte lvl zu erreichen zählt nicht... (das wünschen weiterer wünsche ist nicht wünschenswert).

würde lieber 10 chars durch lvl2-20 ziehen als ein über 50... aber 10 schaff ich bis zum 10ten wohl nicht (dann läuft der account aus) aber 5x20 und 1x47 hab ich geschafft...


----------



## Donmo (7. August 2008)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Roter Faden ist für mich aber auch ne Antriebsfeder 70 zu werden. Das muss nichtnur die Story sein (die kenn ich verdammt gut).
> Auf wieviele Dinge freut man sich / will man hinarbeiten wenn man lvl 80 bei AoC  ist ?
> 
> Zähl mir mal min . 5 auf



- Battlekeep erobern
- Open PVP
- RP-Events (okay, da muss man nicht 80 sein, aber wenn man notfalls jemanden vermöbeln kann hat man mehr Möglichkeiten)
- T6 craften können
- Raids um an die T-Sets zu kommen (die sind einfach sehr stylisch)
- Sich ein großes Mount kaufen

Wenn ich das erreicht habe und immer noch Lust auf AoC habe, fang ich einen Twink an, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.

@Skelettron: Dann hast du aber einiges verpasst. Da hab ich lieber 1-2 Chars auf maxLevel und habe was vom Spiel gesehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> - Battlekeep erobern


Insofern ihr einen Slot bekommt, der Server wegen Überladung nicht abstürzt, dein AoC mit 50 oder 60 Leuten inkl. Zaubereffekten nicht in Standbildern läuft, usw.



> - Open PVP


= Ganken



> - RP-Events (okay, da muss man nicht 80 sein, aber wenn man notfalls jemanden vermöbeln kann hat man mehr Möglichkeiten)


Zählt nicht



> - Raids um an die T-Sets zu kommen (die sind einfach sehr stylisch)


Gegen 90% Tank & Spank Bosse


----------



## Trixer1 (7. August 2008)

Hab nicht mal die 30 Tage zuende gespielt.
Entweder ein Game faszieniert einen,oder nicht.(Und nicht erst ab Levelxx)
Hoffe WAR wird da besser


----------



## Donmo (7. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Insofern ihr einen Slot bekommt, der Server wegen Überladung nicht abstürzt, dein AoC mit 50 oder 60 Leuten inkl. Zaubereffekten nicht in Standbildern läuft, usw.


Selbst wenn lohnt es sich allemal, denn die Buffs sind nicht zu verachten.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> = Ganken


Weil? Wie wärs wenn jemand eine Brücke belagert, man sich um eine Rohstoffquelle streitet etc.? Alles Konfliktsituationen, wo man nicht ganken muss.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Zählt nicht


Wieso? Nur weil du nichts damit anfangen kannst? 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gegen 90% Tank & Spank Bosse


Tja schade, dass es fast keine Encounter gibt, aber raiden macht mit Gildenleuten trotzdem Spaß und wie schon gesagt sind die Items auch schick.

Ich habe die Punkte aufgeschrieben, auf die ICH mich freue, wenn ich auf Level 80 bin. Ich versteh nicht, dass du das Spiel immer wieder schlechtmachen musst. Ich weiß jetzt, dass es dir nicht gefällt. So what? Ich hör nicht mit dem Spiel auf weil irgendein Hansel aus dem Internet was dagegen hat. 
Rede doch in Foren von Spielen mit, die dir Spaß machen und versuch nicht anderen Leuten mit einer anderen Meinung den Spaß am Spiel zu nehmen.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. August 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn lohnt es sich allemal, denn die Buffs sind nicht zu verachten.


Werden wir sehen, wenn's so weit ist.



> Weil? Wie wärs wenn jemand eine Brücke belagert, man sich um eine Rohstoffquelle streitet etc.? Alles Konfliktsituationen, wo man nicht ganken muss.


Wird aber früher oder später darauf hinauslaufen. Zu Anfang ists auf RP-Servern meistens "idyllisch". Aber irgendwann kommen da auch Spieler hin, die "Konnän" heissen und in der Gilde "... owns you" sind. (Ja, sicher, die GMs ...)



> Wieso? Nur weil du nichts damit anfangen kannst?


Nein, weil - wie du schon geschrieben hast - man dafür keine 80 sein muss. Daher zählt das nicht.



> Tja schade, dass es fast keine Encounter gibt, aber raiden macht mit Gildenleuten trotzdem Spaß und wie schon gesagt sind die Items auch schick.


Ja, je nachdem was man für Ansprüche hat.



> Ich habe die Punkte aufgeschrieben, auf die ICH mich freue, wenn ich auf Level 80 bin. Ich versteh nicht, dass du das Spiel immer wieder schlechtmachen musst.


Von den Punkten die du aufgezählt hast, sind zwei noch garnicht richtig in das Spiel implementiert (Keep Battles, Open PvP), für eins muss man keine 80 sein und das letzte hat sowenig Anspruch, dass einem Diablo II zum dritten mal durch zocken wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß macht.



> Ich weiß jetzt, dass es dir nicht gefällt. So what? Ich hör nicht mit dem Spiel auf weil irgendein Hansel aus dem Internet was dagegen hat.
> Rede doch in Foren von Spielen mit, die dir Spaß machen und versuch nicht anderen Leuten mit einer anderen Meinung den Spaß am Spiel zu nehmen.


Wenn du es so siehst, dass ich versuche, dich vom AoC spielen abzubringen, vergiss es. Wozu denn? Ich spalte nur gern Haare und zähle Erbsen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (7. August 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Es gibt wesentlich grausamere, brutalere oder sexistischere Spiele, die ab 16 sind.




Das müssen dann aber offline-Spiele sein denn Funcom wirbt damit das "AoC das brutalste online-spiel" ist. Oder lügt Funcom da etwa? ;-)


----------



## Donmo (7. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Werden wir sehen, wenn's so weit ist.


Wie denn wenns soweit ist? Es ist schon soweit.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wird aber früher oder später darauf hinauslaufen. Zu Anfang ists auf RP-Servern meistens "idyllisch". Aber irgendwann kommen da auch Spieler hin, die "Konnän" heissen und in der Gilde "... owns you" sind. (Ja, sicher, die GMs ...)


Na und? Wir haben ja auch Ultimus Imperium, die sich einen Ruf als Gankergilde erarbeitet haben. Ich persönlich hatte noch keine Probleme mit ihnen, aber wenn mehrere von denen mich killen sollten (hinterhältig wohl gemerkt), dann trommel ich ein paar Gildies zusammen und schon entsteht eine nette Open-PVP Schlacht.
Spieler mit solchen Namen frage ich immer erst, ob sie wissen, auf was für einem Server sie spielen. 
Manche zeigen Einsicht, manche Flamen rum. Flamer meld ich nem GM und gut ists.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nein, weil - wie du schon geschrieben hast - man dafür keine 80 sein muss. Daher zählt das nicht.


Kommt immer auf die Art des Events an. Gildenintern testen wir eine Pferderennstrecke in Kheshatta. Wenn wir das ganze als Event ankündigen, werden auch nur Leute auf Level 70-80 mitreiten können, vorrausgesetzt die Strecke verläuft durch Mobgruppen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, je nachdem was man für Ansprüche hat.


Richtig, deshalb erläutere ich meine Ansprüche. Die musst du wohl oder übel akzeptieren. Mein Fokus liegt eben auf RP und PVP, deshalb spiel ich ja auf Asgard.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Von den Punkten die du aufgezählt hast, sind zwei noch garnicht richtig in das Spiel implementiert (Keep Battles, Open PvP), für eins muss man keine 80 sein und das letzte hat sowenig Anspruch, dass einem Diablo II zum dritten mal durch zocken wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß macht.


Nein, das DIR Diablo II zum dritten Mal durchzocken mehr Spaß macht. Ich habe Diablo II schon mindestens 15 Mal durchgespielt und da ist jetzt die Luft raus.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn du es so siehst, dass ich versuche, dich vom AoC spielen abzubringen, vergiss es. Wozu denn? Ich spalte nur gern Haare und zähle Erbsen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube das nennt man in diesem Kontext landläufig auch 'trollen'.


----------



## Zeeh77 (7. August 2008)

Ich habe AoC heute wieder verlängert.
Mir gefällt es einfach besser als WoW. Mag sein, dass WoW inzwischen fast bugfrei ist, aber dort haben sich auch genügend Leute am Anfang rum geärgert. Bei AoC merkt man, dass sich etwas bewegt. Wenn man es mit WoW vergleicht, da tut sich eigentlich im ganzen Game gar nichts mehr. Irgendwann wartet man nur noch aufs kostenpflichtige Addon, in diese werden wieder ein paar geklaute Sachen eingebaut um die Leute bis zum nächsten bei Stange zu halten aber im Prinzip ändert sich nichts.  Sämtliche Leute versuchen nur noch auf 70 zu kommen, um EndLvl Content zu spielen. Die Story usw ist vollkommen wurscht. 
Genau jene Leute denen das Farmen mit 70 inzwischen zu langweilig ist machen sich nun auf in andere Games und verhalten sich dort wie in WoW mit ihrem 5ten Twink. Schnell hochziehen, EndLvLContent auf Farmstatus bringen, sich bei einem neuen Game nach einem Monat aufregen, dass es zu wenig im EndLevelbereich gibt. Nunja, Leute mit Familie und Job sind frühestens nach 2-3 Monaten in dem Levelbereich. Also der Durchschnittsgamer schafft es nicht in einem Monat auf 80. Und es dürfte wohl klar sein, dass das Konzept MMO nicht auf "ProGamer" ausgelegt ist, dafür gibts davon einfach nicht genug.

Vielen Spielern, wie zB mir, geht es aber nicht nur darum schnell Farmstatus der härtesten Instanz zu erreichen, sondern auch um die Story, und diese ist bei AoC weit besser als in WoW, weil sie nämlich vorhanden ist. Es ist ein Anreiz für mich, die nächsten 10 LvL zu schaffen, damit ich weiß wie sich die Story weiterentwickelt. Da ich auch nicht so viel Spiele wie einige meiner Vorposter habe ich es in meinem ersten Monat auch nicht geschafft, auf 50 zu kommen und mir zusätzlich noch diverse Twinks zu erstellen.

Ich konnte aber inzwischen feststellen, dass das Spiel weit stabiler läuft als noch vor einem Monat und bei mir persönlich treten auch kaum Probleme auf. Mir ist natürlich bekannt, dass es Leute gibt, die scheinbar haufenweise Probleme haben, allerdings bin ich keiner davon. Bei mir in der Gilde sind alle mehr oder minder aktiv, keine Rede davon, dass sie langsam ausstirbt, im Gegenteil, wir werden eher mehr Leute. Im Moment bauen wir die Stadt auf T3 aus. 

Ich spiele auch auf einem PVP-Server und mir macht es höllisch Spaß. Was das Ganking anbelangt, da muss ich sagen: Wer zum 5ten mal am Spawnpoint umgehauen wird macht grundlegend etwas falsch. Auf einem PVP-Server ist der andere Spieler nun mal der potentielle Feind und mindestens wie ein Elite-Mob einzustufen. Da aber viele nur damit beschäftigt sind ihre Chars möglichst schnell nach oben zu ziehen vernachlässigen sie es die grundlegensten Begriffe und Informationen einzuholen, bzw sich mit den PVP-Möglichkeiten vertraut zu machen. Man kann die Instanz wechseln, man kann den Wiederbelebungspunkt wechseln, man kann die Gilde zu Hilfe holen, man kann im allgemeinen Channel auf Ganker aufmerksam machen, man kann sich verstecken und wegschleichen, usw, etc... man kann natürlich auch rumflennen, wie beschissen das System ist und zum x-ten mal in Gras beißen.

AoC ist nicht WoW

Wenn jemand WoW spielen möchte, dann soll er es tun, allerdings nicht der AoC Community zum hunderttausendsten Mal erzählen, dass es nicht wie bei WoW ist, denn das wissen wir und das ist bei vielen auch der Grund warum sie AoC spielen, weil sie Lust auf was Neues hatten, weil es nicht WoW ist. 
Ich hoffe das die nächsten Patches weiterhin Verbesserungen bringen und freue mich schon auf den PVP-Patch.

Ja, mir ist klar, dass AoC bei weitem noch nicht fertig ist und dass es viel Verbesserungsbedarf gibt. Mir macht es aber trotzdem Spaß, so wie auch vielen anderen. Zu behaupten das Spiel läge in seinen letzten Zügen ist blödsinn, es ist gerade mal 2 Monate alt. Viele warten ab bis es halbwegs fertig gepatcht ist. Viele machen im Sommer auch einfach nur Ferien und Urlaub. Wer sitzt bei diesem Wetter schon vorm Rechner?


----------



## -NiX- (7. August 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es auch unfair das sich alles so an Tortage aufhängt !!
> 
> Den technischen Zustand nach Tortage als Mangel seh ich ja noch ein,aber der Rest stimmt so einfach nicht !
> 
> ...


Doch, ganz eng gesehen würde ich das Abfallen der Spielqualität nach Tortage sogar als Irreführung (um das Wort Betrug mal zu vermeiden) sehen. Wenn ich ein Spiel herausbringe, bei dem während der Probezeit, bevor man ein Abo abschliesst, die Geschichte mit Single-Player-Instanzen und gut vertonten und relativ gut gemachten Quests "vorgeführt" bekommt und danach ist dann plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung alles "Hausmannskost", dann empfinde ich das als Verarschung. Ein guter Teil der Leute, die das Spiel evtl. gekauft haben oder sich jetzt per Buddy-Key ansehen, könnte damit in ein Abo gelockt werden, dass später nicht mehr hält was es am Anfang verspricht. 

Und ja, ich war auch geschockt, dass die Quests nach Level 20 nicht mehr vertont sind. Als ich das erste Mal von Tortage wegkam und im Cornall-Tal die erste Quest entgegen nehmen wollte, dachte ich meine Lautsprecher hätten aufgegeben oder es wäre ein Bug. But its not a bug, its a feature! Und jetzt erklär mir doch mal die Intention von FunCom, warum das wohl so ist? Wollen die mich vielleicht erziehen, indem ich mich mehr aufs Lesen konzentriere? Man kann es auch nicht unbedingt mit der zu bezahlenden Inspektion beim Auto vergleichen, sondern eher so: Das ist so, als ob bei einem Auto nach 10000 km das Navi nur noch Pfeile anzeigt, keine Karten und auch keine Ansagen mehr. Und damit wärst Du wohl auch nicht einverstanden, zumal Du auch noch nach dem Kaufpreis von 25000 Euro jeden Monat 400 Euro für das Abo zahlen musst.

Natürlich ist das Leveln nicht unbedingt noch langweiliger als bei WoW oder LotRO oder wasauchimmer, aber AoC ist auch eine Ecke teurer! Und für mehr Geld verlange ich nicht mehr Langeweile, und auch nicht mehr Bugs, sondern mehr Inhalt. Dagegen habe ich nicht so das große Problem mit den Bugs, denn die kommen bei einem solchen Projekt zwangsläufig vor, man kann einfach nicht alles vorher abtesten. Hier allerdings drängt sich einem der Gedanke auf, dass das Game noch gut ein Jahr Entwicklungszeit vor allem für die Inhalte gebraucht hätte.

Gruß, Nix...


----------



## -NiX- (7. August 2008)

Zeeh77 schrieb:


> Ich habe AoC heute wieder verlängert.
> Mir gefällt es einfach besser als WoW. Mag sein, dass WoW inzwischen fast bugfrei ist, aber dort haben sich auch genügend Leute am Anfang rum geärgert.
> [...]
> AoC ist nicht WoW
> ...


Und was in aller Welt nützt mir das, wenn ich auch kein WoW mehr spiele? Ich will AoC nicht spielen, weil es hier oder da besser als WoW ist, sondern weil es die Features hat, mit denen es mal beworben wurde. Und ich möchte, dass es mir Spass macht. Beides trifft leider nicht zu, und ich kann mich trotzdem nicht mit WoW trösten...

Gruß, Nix..


----------



## Skelettron (7. August 2008)

Naja ich hoffe wenigstens das paar leute im spiel bleiben so das das spiel weitergeführt damit ich in ein jahr nochmal reinschauen kann und dann hoffentlich die bezahlbare betaphase vorbei ist und alles im spiel "nachgepatcht" wurde... so denn habt ein herz für aoc spieler, sie sind eine aussterbende rasse.


----------



## Zeeh77 (7. August 2008)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Und was in aller Welt nützt mir das, wenn ich auch kein WoW mehr spiele? Ich will AoC nicht spielen, weil es hier oder da besser als WoW ist, sondern weil es die Features hat, mit denen es mal beworben wurde. Und ich möchte, dass es mir Spass macht. Beides trifft leider nicht zu, und ich kann mich trotzdem nicht mit WoW trösten...
> 
> Gruß, Nix..


Ja, das ist natürlich schade, ich habe mir AoC vor allem wegen der Stimmung zugelegt und Stimmung hat das Spiel eine gute. Natürlich hoffe ich auch, dass die Features mit den Patches noch nachgereicht werden. Funcom dürfte daran auch arbeiten, denn die wissen auch, dass im Herbst WAR und das Addon für WoW rauskommt und sie das viele Leute kosten wird, wenn sie es nicht schaffen bis dahin den Großteil der Spielerinnen halbwegs zufrieden zu stellen.

Das Spiel hat auf jeden Fall Potential, wenn FC es schafft dieses rechtzeitig zu nutzen wirds super, wenn nicht, dann wandern die Leute eben zur Konkurrenz ab. Ich persönlich habe um 60 Tage verlängert, nach Ablauf dieser Frist werde ich sehen, ob es mir Spaß mach und ich bleibe, oder mich nach etwas Neuem umsehe, das mir mehr Freude bereitet.


----------



## Lysergix (7. August 2008)

Hmm...weniger Spieler? Ja...der hype is halt vorbei und die Ungeduldigen hauen wieder ab aus verschiedensten Gründen.... Mir und vielen anderen in unserer Gilde macht das Spiel seit der beta superviel Spaß und das ist auch heute noch so. Einiges an Endcontent ist da, man benötigt nur nen ganzen Haufen Leute dazu. Einzelspieler oder Gilden mit weniger als 30 - 40 aktiven Spielern sind vom content weitestgehend ausgeschlossen. Große Gilde suchen = fun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leveln is doch eh nur das Muss in einem game...der Endgamecontent zählt - ich weiß, der is noch ausbaufähig^^. Wayne interessiert schon die Geschichte hinter einem Spiel, sicher den geringsten Teil der 24/7 Zocker...Azeroth und das Drumherum hat mich in den letzten 3 Jahren auch absolut nich die Bohne interessiert - Hauptsache raiden und riesige Monster in großen Gruppen töten....aber da scheiden sich, wie man hier im thread so liest, die Geister^^


----------



## dichter (7. August 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit einiger Zeit ist selbst auf dem Server Mitra zu erkennen, das immer weniger Mitspieler unterwegs sind.
> Gildenstädte werden nicht mehr erbaut, fragt man in unserem Forum nach Hilfe, haben von 20 aktiven Spielern gut 14 den Account nicht verlängert.
> ...




klar ist es besorgnis erregend, aber wenn man so ein alpha version mut hängen und würgen auf den markt pusch dann geschieht es einem nicht anders!
Hab das spiel für 45 euro gekauft und nach 4 Tagen und lvl 30 den account gekündigt weil es einfach nur langweilig und stupide ist! Naja in nem jahr siehts wenns es dann noch AoC geben solte vielleicht ganz anders aus aber bei den bugs und und, dann auch noch kein pvp integriert, wenn man ein spiel als pvp-revolution ankündigt kann man die doch ned weglassen ! Ein gutes beispiel wie der konsument Funcom abstraft, weil es einfach ein unfertiges produkt ist!

noch nen schömem tag euch allen :-)


----------



## mantigore666 (7. August 2008)

bla, bla, bla, bla ....

manche von euch sind echt ermüdend....
die einen warten bis ein unfall kommt, stellen sich nebendran und sagen "sehn sie, das hab ich kommen sehen"
die anderen heulen mit den wölfen, reden von weltuntergang, nur weil ne dunkle wolke kommt
die dritten interessiert das ganze gar nicht, sie freuen sich nur, flamen zu können...

ich spiele auf mitra ...  und ja, es gehen einige...  aber WER geht ? die, die ständig die fresse aufgerissen haben,
wie "shice" das spiel doch ist...  und die, die eh besser im wow-kindergarten geblieben wären (und dorthin zurückkriechen) und dann die, die aoc nur als  "wartesaal" genutzt haben um auf den nächsten mainstreamhype aufzuspringen.  aber sind wir ehrlich, wären die nicht eh alle gegangen? auch wenns jetzt das überhammergame
gewesen wäre? sicher, sie wären später gegangen, aber ich verzichte auf solche spieler lieber heute als morgen.

das spiel hat bugs und fc macht fehler. ist so und es ist schade, aber die meisten der TECHNISCHEN probleme 
sind nun mal leider USERPROBLEME...  ICH hatte sie damals bei dem angeblich so tollen start von wow und 
andere haben sie halt heute bei aoc, das ist schade für den einzelnen, aber entweder man beisst sich da durch,
oder sucht sich halt ein anderes game.
ich hatte EIN mal den oom-bug, hab den troubleshoot durchgeführt und weg war er. ich hab fps um die 30
(mehr sieht auch EUER auge nicht!), auch in den villen und im reichenviertel...
was ich aber leider erleben muss, sind spieler, die sich einfach WEIGERN selbst etwas zu tun, sondern immer nur sagen "fc muss das selbst fixen, sonst bin ich weg"...  was ich davon halte, sag ich lieber nicht ....

der support ist nicht optimal, aber immer noch besser, als ich ihn drei jahre lang in wow erleben "durfte" und
wow eine "bessere informationspolitik" zu bescheinigen ist, sorry, erbärmlich gg

gross angekündigte und später oder erst gar nicht implementierte spielinhalte gabs bei allen mmorpgs...
nur EIN beispiel : housing in wow, das wurde schon angekündigt als ich damit anfing...  und heute tut man so,
als wär das niiiiiieeee gewünscht gewesen gg
patchs, die mehr kaputt wie ganz machen, kenn ich auch zur genüge von wow...  allem voran die klassennervs,
oder die sehr verspätete "tolle" eindeutschung

endcontent war anfangs in wow auch KEINER vorhanden...  fiel da aber nicht auf, weil das leveln SO langsam ging, das man sich fragte, ob man auch irgendwann mal aus dem startgebiet raus kommt...  wurde übrigens
auch um einiges "beschleunigt" inzwischen g
nun kommen die ganzen "geschädigten" nach aoc, rushen durchs spiel, sind natürlich ruck-zuck lvl 80 (kennen aber nur ein drittel der spielwelt) und jammern einen rum, wie langweilig das ist ...  ach nee, welche überraschung!

und natürlich ist an allem fc schuld - bei gleichen fehlern in wow (oder schlimmeren) wir da natürlich grosszügig drüber weg gesehen...

ich hab einige kritik an dem spiel...  "zufrieden" noch lange nicht, aber ich versuchs halt OBJEKTIV zu sehen, was den meisten aber selbst als wort kein begriff ist ....


----------



## heartless666 (7. August 2008)

Ich glaub auch mal, um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, daß das Gildensterben damit zu begründen ist daß zu viele Spieler aufhören mit aoc. Mir macht das spiel bisher zwar echt spaß aber jetzt schon wieder halber tag im arsch wegen Serverausfall. Es ist einfach zu unfertig. Service läßt auch zu wünschen übrig. Die Nachricht daß der Server down ist kam erst nachdem er schon gut 2 Stunden down war. Ist bissl zu lahm find ich. Wenn sowas bei mir auf arbeit passieren würde hätte ich die hölle auf Erden. Und im gegensatz zu aoc werden ja auf meiner arbeit die leute noch dafür bezahlt daß sie dann dumm rumsitzen und warten bis der server wieder geht und zahlen nicht dafür. So, mußte ich jetzt einfach mal rauslassen....bin gefrustet.


----------



## celion (7. August 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> bla, bla, bla, bla ....
> 
> manche von euch sind echt ermüdend....
> die einen warten bis ein unfall kommt, stellen sich nebendran und sagen "sehn sie, das hab ich kommen sehen"
> ...




1. Warum sollte sich jemand durch AoC durchbeissen wenns was besseres gibt
2. Was soll der Spieler tun?
3. housing wurde mal angekündigt aber auch offiziel wieder verworfen (braucht sowieso keiner)
4. lvl in Wow geht schnell und wurde jetzt beschleunigt wegen der twinkerei (wenn nicht FC wer sollte dann schuld sein?)
5. Endcontent wird es in ferner Zukunft bei Aoc immer noch nicht geben
6. Wenn einem ein Spiel nicht gefällt dann spielt er es auch nicht... Funcom hats verschissen, und mit viel Pech endet es so wie Hellgate


----------



## Klos1 (7. August 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> bla, bla, bla, bla ....
> 
> manche von euch sind echt ermüdend....
> die einen warten bis ein unfall kommt, stellen sich nebendran und sagen "sehn sie, das hab ich kommen sehen"
> ...



Du redest teilweise dermaßenen Dünnpfiff, daß einem schlecht wird. Die meisten Probleme sind also durch den User zu begründen?

Gehen wir die Punkte mal durch:

- OOM-Bug 

Ist natürlich die Schuld vom User klar, warum auch nicht! Den Speicher richtig zu allokieren, ohne das es crashed ist Sache des Programmierers, du Genie! Und dein tolles Troubleshooting?
Mit diesen Befehl entziehst du deinem System nur explizit eine bestimmte Menge an Arbeitsspeicher. Warum sollte ich das machen? Da kauf ich mir 4 GB Ram und soll dann nen Teil deaktivieren, nur weil Funcom
in ihrem Code Scheiße baut?

- gravierende Frameeinbrüche

natürlich sind auch hier die User schuld, wenn sie trotz Highend-Rechner Schwankungen von 5-60 Frames haben und das nicht mal, weil gerade etwa zuviele Leute vor einem umherrennen.

Und zum fehlenden Inhalt. Es stimmt, daß auch andere nicht alles gehalten haben, was versprochen wurde.

Aber wenn auf einer Packung DirectX10 steht und das nichtmal implementiert wurde, dann hat das ganze bei weitem andere Dimensionen. Wenn ewig lang von einer offenen Welt gesprochen wird und man im 
Endeffekt erst beim Kauf feststellt, daß die ganze Welt komplett instanziert ist, dann ist das eine Frechheit.

Hier kann man durchaus noch weiter machen, aber das spare ich mir mal. Du bist in meinen Augen der gleiche Fanboy, mit den man nicht objektiv über dieses Spiel diskutieren könnte, wie auf der anderen Seite 
die Wow-Fanboys, die ihrerseits nur flamen wollen, was übrigens der einzige Punkt ist, in dem ich mit dir übereinstimmte. Denn solche Leute gibt es hier leider auch zuhauf. Nur solltest du da ganz ruhig sein, denn auch du machst im Prinzip nichts anderes, als Flamen.

Ich zitiere:

"ich spiele auf mitra ...  und ja, es gehen einige...  aber WER geht ? die, die ständig die fresse aufgerissen haben,
wie "shice" das spiel doch ist...  und die, die eh besser im wow-kindergarten geblieben wären (und dorthin zurückkriechen) und dann die, die aoc nur als  "wartesaal" genutzt haben um auf den nächsten mainstreamhype aufzuspringen."

Soll das vernünftige Argumentation sein. Dein ganzer Post hat kein einziges brauchbares Argument, daß laß dir mal gesagt sein. Es gibt hier genug Leute, die einfach nur objektiv über das Spiel diskutieren wollen und auch Kritik üben, die in den meisten Fällen auch gerechtfertigt ist. Punkt!


----------



## Juskwe (7. August 2008)

Bin ich ma froh, dass ich mir das Game doch nicht gekauft habe, nach anfänglicher Skepsis dachte ich ich geb FC ma ne CHance und teste das ausgiebig.

Aber  auf sowas hab ich kein Bock. Ich werd WAR anfangen.
Klar wird das auch am Anfang nicht bugfrei und so ausgereift wie WoW sein, aber ich wette es wird am 18. besser sein als AOC zu diesem zeitpunkt!
Denke ma sowohl Blizzard als auch Funcom werden da einiges einstecken müssen, weil es einfach schon:
1. Ne erfolgreiche "Vorgeschichte" gibt, das Tabletop, und die bisherigen Games (bei WoW hat sicher auch die beliebte Warcraft reihe dazu beigetragen)
2. Ein cooles System hat, voll auf PVP ausgelegt, und ich denke ma nur gegankt wird man nich, da sich früher oder später die meisten in den Kampszenarien befinden werden.
3. wie gesagt, AOC nich der Hit ist, und für WoW für die meisten spieler nur hiobsbotschaften (stichwort, Zaubermacht etc.) kommen, womit sie förmlich verjagt werden, und daher auf der suche nach was neuem sind.


----------



## ExoHunter (7. August 2008)

Selbst wenn in einem Jahr die jetzt auftretenden Bugs behoben sind, ändert das nichts am Spiel selbst. Age of Conan würde sich damit nur anderen MMORPGs anpassen, die heute bereits fehlerfrei sind. Age of Conan braucht einfach Sachen, die andere Spiele nicht haben und hier sucht man halt vergeblich. Grafik ist eben nicht alles.


----------



## mantigore666 (8. August 2008)

celion schrieb:


> 1. Warum sollte sich jemand durch AoC durchbeissen wenns was besseres gibt
> 2. Was soll der Spieler tun?
> 3. housing wurde mal angekündigt aber auch offiziel wieder verworfen (braucht sowieso keiner)
> 4. lvl in Wow geht schnell und wurde jetzt beschleunigt wegen der twinkerei (wenn nicht FC wer sollte dann schuld sein?)
> ...



1. besseres ??? was denn, der kiddie-comic etwa ???
2. natürlich kündigen und zu wow gehen, oder was meinst DU ?
3. weil DU etwas nicht brauchst, muss es natürlich auch nicht eingehalten werden, stimmt...
    nun, dann könnte ich auch sagen "ich brauch - noch - keinen endcontent in aoc, also ist alles gut
4. oh ja, das böse aoc ist natürlich daran schuld, das wow seinen kiddies das spiel interessanter macht ;-)
5. oh, der herr ist hellseher, ich verbeuge mich
6. funcom mags verschissen haben, aber blizzard auch, jedenfalls bei objektiven und mündigen spielern...


----------



## mantigore666 (8. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Du redest teilweise dermaßenen Dünnpfiff, daß einem schlecht wird. Die meisten Probleme sind also durch den User zu begründen?
> 
> Gehen wir die Punkte mal durch:
> 
> ...



das lesen ist nicht so deine stärke, nicht ? soll ich dir vielleicht besser ein bild malen ?

ich sagte die MEISTEN TECHNISCHEN probleme liegen an den usern (respektive ihrer hardware und dem unvermögen/unwillen selbst etwas zu tun, damit es läuft)
ich - und auch da bin ich nicht alleine - habe diese technischen probleme nicht oder nicht mehr... komisch, oder?

das KRITIK gerechtfertigt ist, hab ich nie geleugnet, allerdings ist das meiste keine kritik....

wenn auf einer waschmittelpackung steht "mit zwei weissmachern", gehst du dann auch ins geschäft und flamest rum, nur weil die wäsche halt nur "normal weiss" wird ?
directx10 wird kommen...  und dann geht das gejammer schon wieder los, weil die meisten rechner eben nicht in der lage sind, es adäquat dazustellen...  und nu ? ist fc da nun auch wieder dran schuld ?

das schlimme ist, ich könnte den support von fc grade an die wand klatschen, aber dank leuten wie dir muss ich sie nun auch noch verteidigen ....  denn egal wie stark meine kritik an dem spiel ist, man sollte versuchen objektiv zu bleiben und - auf die meisten von euch bezogen - die kirche mal im dorf lassen....


----------



## Azddel (8. August 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> das lesen ist nicht so deine stärke, nicht ? soll ich dir vielleicht besser ein bild malen ?



Bist du denn ein guter Zeichner? Dann das Bild bitte auch online stellen, damit alle was davon haben :-)




mantigore666 schrieb:


> ich sagte die MEISTEN TECHNISCHEN probleme liegen an den usern



Sagte er doch auch. Lies nochmal nach. Oder soll er dir ein Bild malen? Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie es um seine zeichnerischen Qualitäten bestellt ist.



mantigore666 schrieb:


> das KRITIK gerechtfertigt ist, hab ich nie geleugnet, allerdings ist das meiste keine kritik....



Was ist das meiste denn? Polemik? Dann passt es doch sehr gut in die allgemeine Diskussion. Ich z.B. versuche schon seit Monaten, mir ein Bild über AoC zusammenzureimen (Jetzt wird es wieder heißen: kaufs dir doch, dann haste dein Bild. Will ich aber nicht. Weil ich nie ungeprüft 50 Euro rausschleudere), aber es geht nicht. Man liest entweder: Boah Alter, das geilste Spiel auf Erden. Oder: Boah Alter, das scheißte Spiel auf Erden. Oder so...




mantigore666 schrieb:


> wenn auf einer waschmittelpackung steht "mit zwei weissmachern", gehst du dann auch ins geschäft und flamest rum, nur weil die wäsche halt nur "normal weiss" wird ?



Sag bloß, du kennst dich auch noch mit Waschmitteln aus. Hut ab!



mantigore666 schrieb:


> ist fc da nun auch wieder dran schuld ?



Ja. (Sag ich jetzt einfach mal so)



mantigore666 schrieb:


> das schlimme ist, ich könnte den support von fc grade an die wand klatschen



Dann bitte. Es entstehen da mitunter interessante Geräuschkulissen.



mantigore666 schrieb:


> aber dank leuten wie dir muss ich sie nun auch noch verteidigen



Niemand muss müssen. Es sei denn, er will auch wollen. (Oder kann nicht mehr einhalten...)




mantigore666 schrieb:


> ....  denn egal wie stark meine kritik an dem spiel ist, man sollte versuchen objektiv zu bleiben



So stark scheint deine Kritik ja nun nicht zu sein. Ehrlich gesagt. Ich zitiere mal sinngemäß von deiner Profil-Seite: "AoC ist das geilste Spiel, wo gibt."


Oh Gott. Schon so spät. Nacht.


----------



## Secretraven (8. August 2008)

vllz haben die, die aoc verlassen haben, nen WOTLK beta key gekriegt und zocken nun die beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw
wrath is coming <--- hab schon vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (8. August 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> denn egal wie stark meine kritik an dem spiel ist, man sollte versuchen objektiv zu bleiben und - auf die meisten von euch bezogen - die kirche mal im dorf lassen....



"Objektiv" du weist was dieses wort bedeutet oder?


----------



## Secretraven (8. August 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Bist du denn ein guter Zeichner? Dann das Bild bitte auch online stellen, damit alle was davon haben :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich liebe dich war zu geil das zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stimme mit dir voll über ein und hast mir auch ein paar lacher beschert, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wongaar (8. August 2008)

Leuts ihr dreht euch im Kreis mit dieser ewigen Diskussion.

Ein paar wenige haben was zum Thema geschrieben, der Rest verfällt wieder in AoC/WoW ist böse vs. AoC/WoW ist gut.

Vieleicht könnte doch mal einer der "ganz tollen" Moderatoren versuchen hier drauf hinzuweisen das sich mal ans Thema gehalten werden sollte oder den Müll einfach schliessen.
Aber anscheinend sind alle im Urlaub oder machen mit nem Zweitaccount auch mit....


----------



## neon1705 (8. August 2008)

Also ich habe damals AOC gespielt mein gratis monat genutzt und dann noch einen monat bezahlt.

Ich sage mal ich habe aufgehört weil ich mir ehrlich gesagt verarscht von Funcom vorkomme, seid der beta gab es probleme mit der map das sie manchmal grau wurde und dann nichtmehr normal egal wie lange man gewartet hat.

In den Städten musste ich damals fast ne stunde warten das mal ein npc auftaucht das ich verkaufen kann.

In Städten war es meist so das es framerate einbrüche gab und so weiter man hat in den forum mehr und mehr von diesen problem berichtet und immer wieder kam von Funcom nur "Ja uns ist das problem bekannt und im nästen patch denken wir den fehler zu beheben".

Ja nix war da wurden sachen gepatch von wegen das Gebiet bekommt einen baum weniger die klasse bekommt ne neue animation in diesen effekt aber das wichtigste damit man das überhaupt sehen kann und das spiel läuft daran wurde nie was gemacht.

Das war zumindest mein grund wieso ich nicht einsehe fast 15 euro dafür zu bezahlen für service den man nicht bekam, wie es allerdings heute aussieht weis ich nicht.

Ein freun berichtete mir das es definitiv stabiler ist und besser läuft und viel gepatch wurde.

Naja meine Meinung.

Ps. ich gebe zu ich bin nicht gut in rechtschreibung oder einfach zu faulen nehmt wie ihr es wollt aber lasst es sein mich zu berichtigen wollen ich bin zu alt dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (8. August 2008)

omg was bist du fürn honk



> das spiel hat bugs und fc macht fehler. ist so und es ist schade, aber die meisten der TECHNISCHEN probleme
> sind nun mal leider USERPROBLEME...


genau, oom aufgrund mangelnder programmierung sind userprobleme. das ich aoc seit ea ohne probleme spielen konnte und dann durch die unfähigkeit von fc nach einem patch freezes, und bluesceens habe sind meine probleme...




> was ich aber leider erleben muss, sind spieler, die sich einfach WEIGERN selbst etwas zu tun, sondern immer nur sagen "fc muss das selbst fixen, sonst bin ich weg"... was ich davon halte, sag ich lieber nicht ....



genau, das man ne klasse 3 wochen verbuggt und nicht mehr spielbar macht, genau dagegen kann der kunde was tun was tun. das man quests und systeme verbugt releaset oder durch patches kaputt macht, genau dagegen kann man als kunde was tun! ja er kann kündigen


ich habe aoc echt gern gespielt und würde es immer noch spielen, aber das was fc da abgezogen hat und diese permanente unfähigkeit haben mir den spielspass so sehr verdorben, das ich gestern gekündigt habe.
du erzählst echt nur bullshit und siehst die warheit ncith, wenn sie dich blau und blutig schlagt, echt arm...
aber ich wünsche dir von herzen, dass ein patch kommt, der deinen main 3 wochen unspielbar macht und dann 2 wochen danach einen patch, der dein system aller 5-15 min per bluescreen abschießen läßt, weils nen timer interuppt im prozessorkern auslöst.

bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Kazabeth (8. August 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> In den Städten musste ich damals fast ne stunde warten das mal ein npc auftaucht das ich verkaufen kann.
> 
> ...



Hm, also falls du WoW kennst, erinner dich mal an die Zeiten, wo die Leute in Ironforge immer in die Lava gefallen sind aufgrund von der Überlastung des Clients.
Das hat auch ewig gedauert bis sich da was tat.

Gruß,
        Kazabeth


----------



## neon1705 (8. August 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> Hm, also falls du WoW kennst, erinner dich mal an die Zeiten, wo die Leute in Ironforge immer in die Lava gefallen sind aufgrund von der Überlastung des Clients.
> Das hat auch ewig gedauert bis sich da was tat.
> 
> Gruß,
> Kazabeth



ich habe auch keine vergleiche angestellt natürlich war wow beim start auch nicht das perfekte spiel und es lagte natürlich auch und alles ich wollte hiermit nur meine gründe darlegen wieso ich kein AOC mehr spiele

mitunter hatte es auch damit zu tun das ich auch oft gestresst von der arbeit kam nach einmal fast 14 stunden arbeit und naja ich einfach entspannen wollte und mich dann mit solch problemen rumschlagen musste

ich denke wen mir das in wow passiert wäre hätte ich womöglich auch gequittet keine ahnung

aber ich möchte jetz hier kein vergleich zwichen wow und aoc anstellen weil meiner meinung nach kann man diese beiden spiele nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen

mfg


----------



## Kazabeth (8. August 2008)

Wollte damit nur sagen, daß Frameeinbrüche und Latenzspitzen in Städten kein AoC Problem sind. Ok, fairerweise sollte ich noch Bree in HdRO zu Anfangszeiten
erwähnen; da sah es auch nicht besser aus. Aber gerade bei solchen Dingen haben auch andere Firmen mit zu kämpfen gehabt.

Gruß,
      Kazabeth


----------



## Zentaer (8. August 2008)

... und das Problem angefasst und hingebogen. Doch bei AoC gibt es soviel zum hinbiegen dass die vorhandene Truppe(sehr klein) damit einfach nicht zurecht kommt und viele sehen es einfach nicht mehr ein, ein bereits gekauftes VOLLPREISPRODUKT nochmal durch ihr Geld in die Betaphase zurückzuführen. Der ständige Vergleich mit anderen MMO´s interessiert mich aber nur am Rand. Sagt doch mal wirklich wirklich wirklich ehrlich, wen oder was interessieren mich die Launches anderer Konkurrenten wenn ich verdammt nochmal Geld für ein Spiel ausgegeben habe dass nur auf Lügen basiert. WAS hilft mir der Zeigefinger von jedem AoC Fanbeauftragten der auf die Startschwierigkeiten anderer Spiele hinweist, was? Richtig...nichts!

ICH will mein Geld zurück für eine Mogelpackung...

Deshalb werde ich in Zukunft mir ein MMO Game, welches mir gefallen könnte erst einmal den Probemonat überstehen lassen, mir dann die Testversion runterladen und dann ganz entspannt entscheiden ob ich mein hart verdientes Geld investieren werden. Dafür danke ich FUNCOM wirklich sehr!


----------



## Aratorus (8. August 2008)

Was ich hier nicht verstehe ist, daß Leute ich schon seit Wochen nicht mehr spielen, hier über angebliches Gildensterben mitreden
wollen. Wie wollen die den das beurteilen... sind doch garnicht mehr dabei ?! 

/* Ironie on

Und das AOC scheisse ist wissen wir langsam...

/* Ironie off

Grüsse
Ara


----------



## Aratorus (8. August 2008)

Zentaer schrieb:


> ... und das Problem angefasst und hingebogen. Doch bei AoC gibt es soviel zum hinbiegen dass die vorhandene Truppe(sehr klein) damit einfach nicht zurecht kommt und viele sehen es einfach nicht mehr ein, ein bereits gekauftes VOLLPREISPRODUKT nochmal durch ihr Geld in die Betaphase zurückzuführen. Der ständige Vergleich mit anderen MMO´s interessiert mich aber nur am Rand. Sagt doch mal wirklich wirklich wirklich ehrlich, wen oder was interessieren mich die Launches anderer Konkurrenten wenn ich verdammt nochmal Geld für ein Spiel ausgegeben habe dass nur auf Lügen basiert. WAS hilft mir der Zeigefinger von jedem AoC Fanbeauftragten der auf die Startschwierigkeiten anderer Spiele hinweist, was? Richtig...nichts!
> 
> ICH will mein Geld zurück für eine Mogelpackung...
> 
> Deshalb werde ich in Zukunft mir ein MMO Game, welches mir gefallen könnte erst einmal den Probemonat überstehen lassen, mir dann die Testversion runterladen und dann ganz entspannt entscheiden ob ich mein hart verdientes Geld investieren werden. Dafür danke ich FUNCOM wirklich sehr!



Geh zu deinem Händler und verlang dein Geld zurück...

Grüsse
Ara


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> Geh zu deinem Händler und verlang dein Geld zurück...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ara


Ja, weil das bei geöffneten Computerspielen auch so einfach geht ... Und wenn, dann nur auf Grund von Kulanz des Händlers, denn der hat dann nämlich den Ärger mit der Retourenkutsche bei FunCom.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ständig solche unqualifizierten Kommentare von dir. Erst das mit dem "Multi-Core-Anschalt-Tool" und nun solche leeren Sprüche, die Null Fakten beinhalten und einfach nur hohle Polemik sind ...


----------



## Aratorus (8. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, weil das bei geöffneten Computerspielen auch so einfach geht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ein Betrug vorliegt muss er umtauschen bzw. zurücknehmen... aber die whiner hab scheinbar alle keinen
Rechtschutz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse
Ara

P.S.: eigenltich gehört das alles garnicht hier her...aber was solls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> Wenn ein Betrug vorliegt muss er umtauschen bzw. zurücknehmen... aber die whiner hab scheinbar alle keinen
> Rechtschutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... und du scheinbar kein Vermögen, weiter als die nächsten 5 Minuten zu denken.

Den Tatbestand eines Betruges mußt du als Kläger erstmal zweifelsfrei beweisen, gegen eine Firma die irgendwo im hintersten Schweden sitzt. Und bei einem Streitwert von 50,- &#8364; (oder ggf. 120,- &#8364; für die CE), wird das wegen Geringfügigkeit fallen gelassen. Und da Sammelklagen in Deutschland nicht zulässig sind, beläuft sich der Streitwert auf vlt. 1000 x 50&#8364; und nicht 50.000&#8364;.

Fazit: FunCom hat mit AoC gute Launch-Sales eingefahren, die jeder persönlich, der jetzt aus Frust kein AoC mehr spielt, getrost in den Wind schreiben darf. Danke FunCom.


----------



## Aratorus (8. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ... und du scheinbar kein Vermögen, weiter als die nächsten 5 Minuten zu denken.
> 
> Den Tatbestand eines Betruges mußt du als Kläger erstmal zweifelsfrei beweisen, gegen eine Firma die irgendwo im hintersten Schweden sitzt. Und bei einem Streitwert von 50,- € (oder ggf. 120,- € für die CE), wird das wegen Geringfügigkeit fallen gelassen. Und da Sammelklagen in Deutschland nicht zulässig sind, beläuft sich der Streitwert auf vlt. 1000 x 50€ und nicht 50.000€.
> 
> Fazit: FunCom hat mit AoC gute Launch-Sales eingefahren, die jeder persönlich, der jetzt aus Frust kein AoC mehr spielt, getrost in den Wind schreiben darf. Danke FunCom.



Danke für die Einschätzung meines IQ's...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse
Ara


----------



## Geige (8. August 2008)

es ist doch so sie sollen jetzt mal langsam ans bug fixen denken und 
sofort danach ,nachdem es vernünftig spielbar ist (auch nach lvl 20)
ein vernünftiges trial-key system einfühern dann schauen es sich sicher viele leute
an und einige bleiben dann sicher auch hängen!
Sonst greift sicher das vanguard syndrom!


----------



## Aratorus (8. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ständig solche unqualifizierten Kommentare von dir. Erst das mit dem "Multi-Core-Anschalt-Tool" und nun solche leeren Sprüche, die Null Fakten beinhalten und einfach nur hohle Polemik sind ...



Ui...  den Seitenhieb hatte ich ganz übersehen... erkläre mir bitte mal, was daran unqualifiziert war mit dem Tool für AoC ?(Hier mal der Link: http://www.conanmods.com/?p=mod&m=22) Seit ich dies installiert hab, hab ich kein nerfendes Intro mehr,  mehr Frames und das meine 4 CPU-Kerne zielmlich am arbeiten sind hab ich auch beobachtet. Aber ok... Du bist hier ja der Hardware-Guru. Und zu der Polemik... in diesem Forum hab ich nichts anderes vorgefunden und bei einzelnen Leute wende ich dann die Weissheit "Wie man in den Wald herein ruft...so schalt es zurück" an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüsse
Ara


----------



## derseppel (8. August 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> Hm, also falls du WoW kennst, erinner dich mal an die Zeiten, wo die Leute in Ironforge immer in die Lava gefallen sind aufgrund von der Überlastung des Clients.
> Das hat auch ewig gedauert bis sich da was tat.
> 
> Gruß,
> Kazabeth




komisch ich spiele seit der Beta und mit 2GB+ Ram gab es nie probleme in IF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> Ui...  den Seitenhieb hatte ich ganz übersehen... erkläre mir bitte mal, was daran unqualifiziert war mit dem Tool für AoC ?(Hier mal der Link: http://www.conanmods.com/?p=mod&m=22) Seit ich dies installiert hab, hab ich kein nerfendes Intro mehr,  mehr Frames und das meine 4 CPU-Kerne zielmlich am arbeiten sind hab ich auch beobachtet. Aber ok... Du bist hier ja der Hardware-Guru. Und zu der Polemik... in diesem Forum hab ich nichts anderes vorgefunden und bei einzelnen Leute wende ich dann die Weissheit "Wie man in den Wald herein ruft...so schalt es zurück" an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klos hat schon eine passende Erklärung zum Thema "Tools und plötzlich Multithreadende Software" vor 1 oder 2 Seiten gegeben.

Und da ich persönlich beruflich auch als Programmierer tätig bin, kann ich dir auch das gleiche sagen: Es ist nicht möglich, eine Software von aussen Multi-Threading-fähig zu machen, ohne den Code entsprechend zu optimieren.

Und das Tool was du da linkst, behauptet das auch nicht. Es sagt: 
- "adjust Windows scheduler timer settings to improve framerates (FPS boost)"
- "adjust process priorities and enable dynamic thread boosts"
- "adjust Age of Conan's processor affinities"

Das heisst grob, dass es an deinem System rumschraubt, damit AoC soviele freie Resourcen wie möglich bekommt. Dass alle deine Kerne arbeiten ist normal, da der Prozessor automatisch Lasten aufteilt. Das heisst aber nicht, dass die Software auch wirklich Multi-Threading macht.



> Grüsse
> Ara


Warum unterschreibst du deine eigenen Posts? Dein Name steht links über dem Avatar und dazu noch drei mal in deiner Signatur.


----------



## Aratorus (8. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das heisst grob, dass es an deinem System rumschraubt, damit AoC soviele freie Resourcen wie möglich bekommt. Dass alle deine Kerne arbeiten ist normal, da der Prozessor automatisch Lasten aufteilt. Das heisst aber nicht, dass die Software auch wirklich Multi-Threading macht.



Nur komisch, dass ich ingame schon 2 mal einen Fehlermeldung bekommen habe welche sagte, dass er nun in den single core modus
umgeschaltet hat. Aber ok... wenn Du noch mehr dazu zusagen hast, können wir gerne über PM weitermachen. Wir wollen doch das Forum sauber halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse
Ara

P.S. : ich hab immer schon meine Posts unterzeichnet... alte Angewohnheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratorus (8. August 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> komisch ich spiele seit der Beta und mit 2GB+ Ram gab es nie probleme in IF
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wow... also ich hatte zur Beta von WoW gerade mal 512 MB auf meinem besten Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse
Ara


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> Nur komisch, dass ich ingame schon 2 mal einen Fehlermeldung bekommen habe welche sagte, dass er nun in den single core modus
> umgeschaltet hat. Aber ok... wenn Du noch mehr dazu zusagen hast, können wir gerne über PM weitermachen. Wir wollen doch das Forum sauber halten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, du kannst auch einen Multi-Core-Prozessor zwingen, mit nur einer bestimmten Anzahl an Kernen zu laufen. Das sind drei Zeilen Code.
	
	



```
BitMask := GetProcessAffinityMaskByID (GetProcessID(ExtractFileName (ParamStr (0))));
  if (BitMask <> 1) then
	SetProcessAffinityMaskByID (GetProcessID (ExtractFileName (ParamStr (0))), 1);
```
Umgekehrt wird wohl auch das Tool in ähnlicher Weise die Affinität des AoC-Prozesses auf mehrere Kerne zwingen, obwohl es von sich aus wohl selbst auf nur einen Kern schalten will.

Und? Was hat das jetzt mit dem angesprochenen Umstand zu tun, dass mit dem von dir genannten Tool der Leistungsanstieg in AoC nur darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass es das System "zwingt", dem AoC-Prozess haufen Resourcen zuzuteilen? Und dass du da Fehlermeldungen bekommst, zeigt doch, wie unsauber das Ganze von FunCom wohl programmiert wurde.



Aratorus schrieb:


> wow... also ich hatte zur Beta von WoW gerade mal 512 MB auf meinem besten Rechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schon 1,5GB.


----------



## Astiria (8. August 2008)

Gratismonat verzockt und aus die Maus... Schade um die 50 EUR


----------



## Donmo (8. August 2008)

Und was genau hat das alles hier mit dem Gildensterben in AoC zu tun?

BTT.

Ich habe schon von mehreren kleinen Gilden gehört, die auf Asgard zerbrochen sind, aber man liest auch ständig neue Gildennamen, die bestehenden werden größer oder schließen sich zusammen. Viel Spielerschwund kann ich nicht feststellen, gewisse Gebiete sind leer wie zuvor und andere überfarmt wie zuvor.


----------



## lemete (8. August 2008)

es geht hier glaub schon lange nciht mehr um den eigentlichen titel des post. 
es ist nur wieder ein neue "Einfach Schlecht" in dem alle sagen wie schlecht doch AoC ist, sonst nix.


----------



## Pacster (8. August 2008)

lemete schrieb:


> es geht hier glaub schon lange nciht mehr um den eigentlichen titel des post.
> es ist nur wieder ein neue "Einfach Schlecht" in dem alle sagen wie schlecht doch AoC ist, sonst nix.




Jo..und sich der eine oder andere AoC-Fan als äußerst primitives Wesen outet dessen einzige "Argumente" eigentlich nur Polemik und Beleidigungen in Richtung der Spieler anderer Spiele sind.. ;-)


----------



## Klos1 (8. August 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> das lesen ist nicht so deine stärke, nicht ? soll ich dir vielleicht besser ein bild malen ?
> 
> ich sagte die MEISTEN TECHNISCHEN probleme liegen an den usern (respektive ihrer hardware und dem unvermögen/unwillen selbst etwas zu tun, damit es läuft)
> ich - und auch da bin ich nicht alleine - habe diese technischen probleme nicht oder nicht mehr... komisch, oder?
> ...



Das Denken nicht so die deine oder? Dein Waschmittelvergleich ist wirklich lächerlich. Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob ich nun sage:

- "Wagen zu verkaufen! Leistung: 200 PS"! Und in Wirklichkeit hat er nur 150 PS. Das wäre dann die Kategorie Betrug! Darunter fällt auch das fehlende DirectX10.

Oder aber:

- "Mit diesem Deo werden die Frauen auf sie fliegen"! Das könnte man mit deinem Vergleich gleichsetzen.

Zu hoch für dich? 

Und nochmal zu deinem super droubleshooting. Ich erkläre dir es nochmal. Mit deinem tollen Konsolenbefehl entziehst du deinem System Arbeitsspeicher. Ich könnte genauso 2 Gig aus dem Rechner rausnehmen, dann hätte ich das gleiche nur in grün. Warum sollte ich das machen?

Und die Aussage: "Alle sagen nur, Funcom muss das fixen, keiner will selber etwas tun"! Hallo? Ich meine, stimmt! Du hast vollkommen recht. Da bild ich mir doch tatsächlich ein, von den 15 Euronen, die ich im Monat abtrete schon von jeder Verpflichtung befreit zu sein. Ist doch selbstverständlich das ich immer wieder mal über das Wochenende zu Funcom gehe und beim bug-fixing helfe. Wo denk ich überhaupt hin?

Und zu deiner Aussage, daß es bei manchen läuft und bei anderen nicht. Informiere dich mal ein bisschen über das Programmieren. Dann erkennst du vielleicht, warum es sehr wohl sein kann, daß eine Applikation nicht zwangsläufig auf jedem Rechner fehlerfrei läuft. Du stellst es so hin, als ob hier manche zu blöd wären, ihren PC richtig aufzusetzen, bzw. sauber zu halten, um einen einwandfreien Betrieb zu gewährleisten. 

Niemand will dir Aoc madig machen. Wenn du es spielen willst, ist es okay. Aber andere Leute mit dermaßen blödsinnigen Argumenten anzugehen, nur weil sie berechtigte Kritik üben, daß kann echt nicht sein. 

Wünsche dir noch weiterhin viel Spass beim Aoc zocken und denke immer daran: "It's not a bug, it's a feature!"


----------



## Klos1 (8. August 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> Nur komisch, dass ich ingame schon 2 mal einen Fehlermeldung bekommen habe welche sagte, dass er nun in den single core modus
> umgeschaltet hat. Aber ok... wenn Du noch mehr dazu zusagen hast, können wir gerne über PM weitermachen. Wir wollen doch das Forum sauber halten.
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Fehlermeldung kannst du ja gerne bekommen. Das heißt nur, das bei deinem Rechner alle Kerne bis auf einem deaktiviert wurden. Kann man wie schon erwähnt auch einstellen, bzw. durch Code erzwingen. Was hat das mit dem Tool zu tun? Ich muss zugeben, daß ich mir den Link nicht angeschaut habe. Weil ich weiß, daß es Krampf ist.

Mein Vorredner hatte mit seiner Einschätzung völlig recht. Der "Scheduler" ist es, der den wartenden Prozessen die CPU zuteilt. Stelle es dir wie eine Scheibe vor. Du hast z.b. 10 Prozesse drauf, aber sofern nicht multithreading, kann der CPU immer nur eines bearbeiten. Der Scheduler sagt: Prozess eins bekommt die CPU für 10 Millisekunden oder whatever. Es wird bearbeitet und dann teilt der Scheduler z.b. Prozess 2 der CPU zu. Prozess 1 tritt in den Zustand bereit ein. So ungefähr läuft das ab. Die Steuerung findet automatisch statt, außer ich nehme als Programmierer explizit Einfluß darauf. In C# kann ich z.b. 30 unterschiedliche Prioritätsstufen vergeben, wie der Scheduler die Prozesse abarbeiten soll. Und genau das macht dein Tool! Es verteilt die Prioritäten explizit.

Ist das Tool überhaupt von Funcom? Wenn nicht, glaub mir, die Programmierer werden einen Teufel tun und ihren Code für irgendwelche Tools zugänglich machen, die daran rumpfuschen. Und ein Programmierer, der ein Tool erfindet, daß mal eben einen Code dermaßen verändert, daß das Programm auf einmal multithreading unterstützt, den möchte ich mal sehen. Das würde ja an Zauberei grenzen.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Zumindest ein gutes hat dieser Thread schonmal...der "Einfach Schlecht" Thread rutscht nach unten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl...ob das so gut ist, wenn ein Flamethread durch einen anderen ersetzt wird?


----------



## Klos1 (8. August 2008)

Ist wirklich schade, wenn es immer derartig entartet, wie hier. Da muss ich dir absolut recht geben.
Die Entstehung ist durch die Existenz zweier Faktoren zu begründen:

- die radikale Wow-Fraktion (außer Wow ist alles schon mal aus Prinzip scheiße)
- die radikale Aoc-Fraktion (berechtigter Kritik an Aoc wird durch sinnfreier Argumentation begegnet)

Und wenn ich deratige Argumente wie das etwas weiter oben dokumentierte Waschmittelbeispiel lesen muss, dann tut es mir wirklich leid, aber dann kann ich mich nicht mehr halten.

Wie kann ich das Fehlen einer zugesicherten Eigenschaft (DirectX10 als genau spezifizierte Schnittstelle) mit einem willkürlich hergeleiteten Namen einer Waschformel vergleichen? 

Das wäre so, als ob ich mir von einem gekauften Wischmob, welchen die Firma "Ultra Selfcleaner Deluxe" genannt hat, erwarten würde, daß er das Haus alleine schruppt.

Und mit solchen Argumenten wurde die vom Threaderfasser besagte Kirche nicht nur aus dem Dorf geholt, sondern gleich auf einen anderen Planeten geschossen. Hier fällt es schon wirklich sehr schwer, sich dem Eindruck zu erwehren, nicht für völlig blöd verkauft zu werden.


----------



## Brummbör (8. August 2008)

Ich glaub nichtmal dass es radikale wow fans sind. im offiziellen AoC forum gehts teilweise noch schlimmer zu. siehe http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...8310#post878310 dass ist ein einziger abgesang.


----------



## Dradka (8. August 2008)

Ich seh das eher so das sich die Leute die ihren char auf 80 gebracht haben (was teilweise wirklich lustig war) und jetzt einfach nicht mehr wissen was sie tun sollen sich in den Foren ausheulen wie schlecht das Spiel doch sei. Und es stimmt es ist für ein MMO wirklich die unterste Schublade den MMOs ziehlen auf Langzeitmotivation ab die Aoc devinitiv nicht bietet. 

Beim lvln fallen die ganzen Kleinigkeiten nicht auf aber wenn du auf 80 in der 13 Instanz von was weis ich allein rumsitzt überlegst das du nach 3 Tagen auf dem max lvl perfekt equipt bist alle instancen clear hast dein t1 set in kehrmeister optik betrachtest und deine ersten 2 keepschlachten hinter dir hast...

...dann genau dann wird der fanboy zum flamer

ihr dürft gerne flamen aber ich denke das ist die Lage die sich nach und nach durchsetzt


----------



## Nosfertu (8. August 2008)

Dieses Spiel ist so etwa´als wenn man ein neues Auto kauft: 300 PS, Superhochglanz-Lack, SUper Audio-Anlage..usw, usf... Nur sagt der Verkäufer: "Im Moment haben wir keine Reifen, der lieferant bemüht sich seit einiger Zeit kann aber keinen Termin nennen, fahren Sie schon mal auf den Felgen los...achso, ein Lenkrad kommt mit dem Erweiterungs-Pack, lenken sie solange mal mit ´ner Kombizange, ist zwar nicht so toll, aber sie haben schon mal Fahrspass.."


----------



## norestyle (9. August 2008)

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf warhammer hab mir vorgenommen AOC zu spielen aber der conent hat mich nach dem test monat so angekotzt das ich mich nun auf warhammer freue die Community wird immer großer und immer interssanter bald kommt war und ich freu mich ein game zu spielen war von erfahrung geprägt ist und ene gewisse fanszene hat. Sry wenn ich das so sag ich bin froh das aoc geflopt hat denn WAR wird der brüller


WAR IS COMMING gg++


----------



## Pacster (9. August 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf warhammer hab mir vorgenommen AOC zu spielen aber der conent hat mich nach dem test monat so angekotzt das ich mich nun auf warhammer freue die Community wird immer großer und immer interssanter bald kommt war und ich freu mich ein game zu spielen war von erfahrung geprägt ist und ene gewisse fanszene hat. Sry wenn ich das so sag ich bin froh das aoc geflopt hat denn WAR wird der brüller
> 
> 
> WAR IS COMMING gg++





Hoffen wir das das nicht auch noch floppt. Die ganze MMO-Szene wartet ja auf was neues. HdRO hat sich gemausert aber ist halt durch komplett fehlendes PvP und ebenfalls eingeschränkten Endgame-Content nicht so massentauglich geworden(außerdem fehlten die großen Verbesserungen im Vergleich zu WoW. Alles was kam war ne gute und durchgehende Hintergrundstory...der Rest war nix wirklich neues)...alles andere ging den Bach runter.
WAR ist leider ja auch ein Wackelkandidat...und der Zeitpunkt ist echt bescheiden gewählt(nach dem AoC-Schock und viel zu kurz vor Wotlk. Da werden viele lieber erstmal auf letzteres warten als mit WAR zu riskieren nochmal Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen wie bei AoC)...aber vielleicht glückt es ja.


----------



## Famoir (9. August 2008)

Habe mir das Spiel eine Woche  nach Release  gekauft..  um mal etwas neues  auszuprobieren,   50 Euro in den Sand gesetzt, denn wer solange all die Erfahrungen etc. mit WoW gemacht hat, der wird schwer von einem neuen Spiel begeistert sein,

Ganz besonders der miserable   "EINSTEIGER-Effekt"  von WOW  fehlt bei AoC  gänzlich,  

Gildenstädte???  joar da hab ich mehr Spass bei Sim-City  und wenn mir   WoW  überdrüssig wird, eben mal fix  MEDIEVAL 2 in die  CD-Box geschoben..  soviel dazu..  


Schade  aber der     "AHA-Moment" von einem  level 1 Charakter wie bei WOW vor drei Jahren fehlt gänzlich,...   Keine Chance,     Es ist und bleibt  Klassenprimus.

über 10 Millionen Spieler können einfach nicht falsch liegen...


----------



## Valinar (9. August 2008)

norestyle schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf warhammer hab mir vorgenommen AOC zu spielen aber der conent hat mich nach dem test monat so angekotzt das ich mich nun auf warhammer freue die Community wird immer großer und immer interssanter bald kommt war und ich freu mich ein game zu spielen war von erfahrung geprägt ist und ene gewisse fanszene hat. Sry wenn ich das so sag ich bin froh das aoc geflopt hat denn WAR wird der brüller
> 
> 
> WAR IS COMMING gg++



Will Warhammer nicht schlecht machen aber für den fall das es flopt...gibts  einen anderen hoffnungsträger?
Ich finde das Warhammer extrem gehypt wird und gut ist das sicher nicht.


----------



## Donmo (9. August 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Will Warhammer nicht schlecht machen aber für den fall das es flopt...gibts  einen anderen hoffnungsträger?
> Ich finde das Warhammer extrem gehypt wird und gut ist das sicher nicht.


Das ist auf keinen Fall gut, hat man an AoC gesehen. Ich denke auch bei Warhammer werden die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt. Das geht einfach nicht, wenn man es mit dem Standard, den WoW bietet, vergleichen will. Man kann nur für das Spiel hoffen, dass die ganzen Flamereien in den Foren ausbleiben.


----------



## Kronis (9. August 2008)

Da kann kommes was will,es wird auf lange Jahre kein Spiel geben das WoW Toppen kann.Das sage ich nicht als Fanboi sondern als Mensch der Augen im Kopf hat.Der Hype der um Warhammer gemacht wird schadet dem Spiel genauso wie der Hype um AoC dem Spiel nur geschadet hat.Für WoW brauch man keinen Highendrechner und das ist für den Großteil der Spieler auch gut so.Ich habe meinen Rechner nur für AoC aufgerüstet und jetzt Verstaubt das Spiel im Regal weil ich wieder WoW Spiele.Übrigends verstauben neben der CE von AoC auch Tabula Rasa,Hellgate London,Guild Wars und Herr der Ringe.WoW macht alles richtig um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten und der Service von Blizzard ist gegen den von Funcom WELTKLASSE und Blizzard muss verdammt viele Kunden betreuen das ist keine einfache Aufgabe.

Das Gildensterben in AoC ist die folge eines Spieles das nicht fertig ist,man knüpft den Spieler Geld ab obwohl im Spiel Inhalte fehlen mit denen auf der Verpackung groß Geworben wird.Emails vom Funcom Kundenservice brauche mehrere Wochen oder werden garnicht beantwortet.Das Spiel ist eine etwas bessere Beta und nicht mehr.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (11. August 2008)

Um mal wieder zurück auf das eigentliche Thema zu kommen:

Aus meiner ehemaligen WoW- Gilde haben 17 Leute ihren Account abgemeldet und angefangen, AoC zu zocken. Natürlich alle wieder in einer Gilde zusammen. 

Nach 3 Monaten waren noch 4 davon übrig, der Rest ist wieder zu WoW gegangen. Nun, die AoC Gilde gibts nicht mehr, also haben wir uns ner neuen Gilde angeschloßen. Seit Samstag gibts die allerdings auch nicht mehr. 

Daher muss ich schon sagen, dass Funcom einiges an Spielern wieder zu verlieren scheint. Schade, denn durch die chronische Unterbevölkerung auf den Servern fängt es an, keinen spaß mehr zu machen. Da kommt dann nicht mehr so das Feeling rüber, was ich eigentlich so mag.

Tja, ich weiger mich ja noch, wieder zu WoW zu gehen, aber ich merke, mein Widerstand wird schwächer.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettron (11. August 2008)

oh man warum machen soviele leute so ein megahype um ein spiel das sie noch nie selber gespielt haben?

dieser vorhype auf ein spiel geht mir so auf den zwirn... ich erinnere mich noch als es hieß hdro kommt raus alles war am jubeln und schreien der wow-killer und läuteten die untergangs glöcken für wow... und nun hdro war kurz vor dem aus hat sich aber gemeistert und hat seine fan's kamm aber nie an wow ran... 
dann kamm hellgate-london der nächts hype.. wieder wurden die glocken rausgeholt... wo ist es nun? ich sehe es nicht mehr... 
dann kamm aoc, und wieder krammte man die glocken raus... jetzt ist es schon am boden und wird angezählt... 
aber die nächsten rufen schon war und laufen in den keller um die glocken zu holen...

und wenn ich bedenke das star trek online, stargate online, aion, kotor online, wh 40k online, campions und und und (zu meinem erschrecken werde jedes kaufen und spielen auch ohne vorhype) auch schon vor der tür stehen... jedes mal wird es wieder laut bevor ein spiel draussen ist und 80% entäuscht nach den erstenmonat in die forums rufen... muss das denn sein?

zum thema mal wieder... funcom ist selber schuld. wer ein porsche anpreist und ein golf im porschekarton verkauft... ist selber schuld das ihm die leute abspringen, und wie im jedem forum zusehen ist, selbst das eigene vom aoc, springen sie ab!!!


----------



## Parat (11. August 2008)

Famoir schrieb:


> Schade  aber der     "AHA-Moment" von einem  level 1 Charakter wie bei WOW vor drei Jahren fehlt gänzlich,...   Keine Chance,     Es ist und bleibt  Klassenprimus.


Dass es Klassenprimus ist: Klar. Ich bezweifel aber, dass Du heute bei einem Spiel, das genau gleich ist, noch den Aha-Effekt hättest. WOW war halt Dein erstes MMOG.



> über 10 Millionen Spieler können einfach nicht falsch liegen...


Ähm, in welcher Hinsicht?

Dass es für Spieler X toll sein darf, bestreitet niemand. Dass Spieler Y es für den letzten Rotz hält doch auch keiner. Oder willst Du zB mir jetzt erzählen, dass ich WOW toll finden müsste? Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nix, was ich an WOW toll finden sollte. Also, so richtig garnix?

Deswegen gönne ich WOW dennoch auch gerne 20 Millionen Spieler. Solang ich bei meiner Lösung immer 50 habe, ist mir das egal.^^


----------



## mikk (11. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> ... und nun hdro war kurz vor dem aus hat sich aber gemeistert und hat seine fan's kamm aber nie an wow ran...



Hm, kurz vor dem "Aus" ? Kannst du das belegen - so rein interessehalber -  oder ist das nur Deine Meinung?


----------



## Skelettron (11. August 2008)

meine meinung und wie ich es empfunden hab... jupp auch ich hab eine meinung... aber spielerschund nach den erstenmonaten gab es auch da... gibt bestimmt tausend von forum eintrage wie hier für aoc aber bin ehrlich gesagt zufaul dir da jetzt welche zu googlen...

@Parat, ähm war die lösung für alles nicht 42?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miages (11. August 2008)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich muss gestehen bin nen wowler der ersten stunde. angefangen hats eig mit dem ersten wc teil ^^
ich denke blizz hat einfach die beste story um ihr spiel herum gebaut. für mich (hab alle bücher gelesen) sogar filmreif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es sind immer wiederkehrende "persöhnlichkeitne" die man schon lange "kennt" aus den ganzen wc teilen. man kämpft für seine fraktion entweder gegen die gegnerische fraktion, oder gegen bösewichte, die das gesamte leben der phantasy welt gefährden. für mich ein sehr gelungendes gesamtkonzept von blizz, welches über viele jahre gewachsen ist und dadurch auch schwer zu topen ist.

dennoch  ich spiele aoc und es macht mir spass und ich werde auch war spielen. es soll einfach mal zur abwehcslung dienen. eben wie schon gesagt zum spass haben.  bei mir ist wow zum leistungsorienierten gamen geworden, in dem der progress so schnell wie möglich durch sein muss und man schneller als andere gilden ist. im grunde eine art wettkampf.

nun, da ich auch einen wotlk beta key bekommen habe, werde ich den aoc acc wohl auch freezen, sobald coldarra wieder stabiler läuft, da ich aus zeitlichen gründnen die 15 euro zum fenster rauswerfen würde. 

aber im grunde ist es so. jedes game hat auf seine weise vor und nachteile und hat auch seine fans. 
man wir sehen was die zeit bringt. hoffe für aoc das es wieder bergauf geht und für war wünsche ich einen erfolgreichen start.

was ich bisher von wotlk gesehen habe war sehr beeindruckend  mache mir da nicht so viel sorgen, das die eingefleischte community abspringen wird. 
bei uns in der gilde ists so, entweder wir zogen wow weiter oder incen reallife  nen anderes game kommt in unserem "engeren" umfelad aber nicht als hauptgame in frage.


----------



## Jallaalda (11. August 2008)

LOL es geht zu Ende.... schneller als ich dachte... *Muhahahahaha* 12 Monate hab ich dem Schrott gegeben...


----------



## Skelettron (12. August 2008)

Miages gib mir lieber den key dann kannste aoc und war noch geniesen solange da noch spieler sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein kleine anekdote zu funcom... hab mein acc gelöscht und sicherheitshalber auch meine bezahlmethode und bankdaten rausgenommen. gestern bekamm ich doch glatt eine mail von fun komm:

"Da Ihr Abonnement nicht gekündigt wurde, wurde das Konto wohl wegen einer fehlgeschlagenen Zahlungsaktion gesperrt."

Als ich mein account gelöscht hatte, haben denen wohl die gründe nicht gefallen die ich in dem fragebogen ausgefüllt hatte... soviel zur fähigkeiten von funcom.


----------



## Evereve (12. August 2008)

Jallaalda schrieb:


> LOL es geht zu Ende.... schneller als ich dachte... *Muhahahahaha* 12 Monate hab ich dem Schrott gegeben...



Naja das würde ich mal noch nicht sagen. LOTRO spielt schon seit einiger Zeit mit einer noch wesentlich geringeren community als AOC es aktuell tut. Obwohl viele abgewandert sind und sicher noch einige gehen werden, wirds immer Leute geben, die das Spiel trotz Bugs etc weiterspielen. Denke bis die Server runtergefahren werden, wird noch viel viel Zeit vergehen.


----------



## Pagan (12. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> spielerschund



I lol'd


----------



## Arunnir (12. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> WAR hat den Content gestrichen damit sie das Spiel umdingt noch vor WOTLK rausbringen können sonst nicht. Wenn Blizzard das Spiel gemacht hätte , hätten wir zwar nochmal ein halbes Jahr warten müssen dafür hätten wir auch ein Bugfreies und fertiges Spiel gehabt. Ich bereite mich mit Cola und Popcorn schon auf die WAR Whinethreads vor " mimimi hier funktioniert ja gar nichts , scheiße !!! ".



lol der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secretraven (12. August 2008)

@ vorposter: und genauso wie es in deinem zitat steht wird es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rence (12. August 2008)

Ich war zu Beginn echt begeistert von AoC. Leider konnte es den Erwartungen nicht standhalten. 
Ich kann noch nicht einmal sagen woran es liegt. Es ist einfach nur langweilig. Habe zwei Chars bis auf 50 und 54 gespielt, irgendwie ist die Luft raus.
Ich habe heute meinen Account gekündigt. Mal schauen wie Warhammer wird und hoffe das es nicht der gleiche fake wir AoC ist.


----------



## Shamaniko (12. August 2008)

Ich bin immernoch zufrieden mit AOC... und vom Gildensterben seh ich iwie nix...Spiele auf Asgard (was angablich auch der meist besiedelste Server is von daher kann ich ja nur so antworten) also bei uns in der Gilde (gehört zu den kleineren) sind normalerweiße 10-20 Leute ....primetime so um die 40 Leute online... troz Bugs (nichtmal gravirende) macht mir das Spiel einfach nur Spaß (was ich lange nichtmehr bei MMO®PG´s hatte)


----------



## Ronma (13. August 2008)

rickride schrieb:


> es fehlt ja auch überall an content.
> immerhin bleibt zu hoffen, dass warhammer daraus lernt ^^.
> 
> 
> gruß




2 Punkte lassen mich einerseits stark daran zweifeln und andererseits nicht bereuen die Vorbestellung für Warhammer nach der AoC Katastrophe gecancelt zu haben.

Punkt 1) Warhammer Online kommt wohl schon am 18 . September. Das ist wohl zu wenig Zeit.

Punkt 2) Angeblich wurden einige Klassen und Städte mit der bescheuersten Begründung aller Zeiten aus dem Spiel genommen, zu viel Content würde die Spieler nur verwirren. Ah ja... 

Meine Vermutung: Der Geldgeber EA hat mal wieder gesagt: "Macht hinne , wir wollen mit dem Teil Geld scheffeln!"
Mythic daraufhin bestimmt: "Das dauert noch bisschen alle Gebiete und Klassen zu überprüfen, damit uns net zum Start eine Bugkatastrophe auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück holt."
Und EA wird das dann gekontert haben mit: "Dann streicht halt so viel Content wie's geht, hauptsache wir können endlich das Spiel in den Verkauf werfen!"

Zumindest wenn man die Entwicklung von EA seit der 90er betrachtet scheint diese Vermutung mehr als logisch. Man muss ja nur mal sehen wie EA stark versucht die Spore Lizenz auszureizen mit dem Vorab Häppchen Spore Labor...

Warhammer Online wird sicher gut werden. Dazu hat es einfach das entscheidende Argument auf seiner Seite, das Mythic das Spiel macht, die mit Dark Age of Camelot schon nen Knaller hingelegt hatten und nicht wie ein Funcom schon damals bei Anarchie Online versagt hatten. Die Gefahr besteht nach den momentanen Info's einfach nur darin, ob die Langzeitmotivation gegeben ist, wenn so viel Content da fehlen soll und ob die Community auch was taugt und nicht wie bei WoW die Chats vor Kiddie Gespamme überlaufen...




rence schrieb:


> Ich war zu Beginn echt begeistert von AoC. Leider konnte es den Erwartungen nicht standhalten.
> Ich kann noch nicht einmal sagen woran es liegt. Es ist einfach nur langweilig. Habe zwei Chars bis auf 50 und 54 gespielt, irgendwie ist die Luft raus.




Hm... Atmospähre vielleicht? Also mich hat's aus allen Wolken geholt z.b. wie ich in den grafisch doch ziemlich kargen Instanzen war, bzw. aus dem Startgebiet raus war und die Quests nicht mehr vertont waren. Dabei war die Sprachausgabe mit eines der Punkte, die mich zu Beginn erstmal an AoC fesselten. Deswegen zocke ich ja auch so gerne HdRO wegen der Buch Quests. Am Anfang gibt's haufenweise Videos während der Story , die man sich sammeln und immer wieder ansehen kann und später pro Buch ein Video und immer massenweise Sprachausgabe. 

Sogar in allen normalen Gruppen und den vielen Solo Instanzen ist Sprachausgabe immer an der Tagesordnung.  Sogar Sauron selbst meldet sich in den Buchquests zu Wort mit ähnlicher Stimme wie in den HdR Filmen. Geil gemacht, dazu noch schwärmen grad viele von dem scheinbar bombastischen Finale von Buch 14. Bei all den geil gemachten Events und sowas, hat man es nämlich nicht wie in WoW nötig nur an Items zu denken, man will jedes Quest unbedingt spielen, man will die Story erleben. Deswegen finde ich,  ist eine gut gemachte Atmospähre immer extrem wichtig!


----------



## Skelettron (13. August 2008)

oha *Pagan*, da haben wir den nächsten kleingeist neben mantigor666 (oder wie der kleine bendel hieß)... haben wir da nicht alles hier gelesen, und vorschnelle dumme kommentare abgegeben? tztztz du sollst doch nicht mütze-glatze-mütze-glatze spielen nur weil du einen rechtschreibfehler gefunden hast und dann den auch noch hier zu melden.... wie kleinlich von dir... schäm dich... böser junge...


----------



## mantigore666 (13. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> oha *Pagan*, da haben wir den nächsten kleingeist neben mantigor666 (oder wie der kleine bendel hieß)... haben wir da nicht alles hier gelesen, und vorschnelle dumme kommentare abgegeben? tztztz du sollst doch nicht mütze-glatze-mütze-glatze spielen nur weil du einen rechtschreibfehler gefunden hast und dann den auch noch hier zu melden.... wie kleinlich von dir... schäm dich... böser junge...



bei dir rollt das eine iq auch im leeren schädel hin und her, oder ?
schade wenn man geistig bei "he-man" stehen geblieben ist ...


----------



## Skelettron (13. August 2008)

lieber he-man als schlümpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es ist -tron nicht -tor.... den der tor bist du *lol*

*bei der macht von Grayskull, der mega häftige, super böse mantigore evil 666 from hell hat den super duper, mega krassen, hyper düper, ultra IQ*


PS: Manti nimm das leben nicht so ernst ist alles nur ein spiel... und achja kannst mir nen gefallen tuen, wir alle würden es begrüssen wenn du mehr posten könntest, deine Posts sind sehr amüsant und hände übern kopf zusammen schlagend schräg... erheitere doch öfters unseren tristen arbeitsalltag. danke schonmal in vorraus!


----------



## bambix3d (13. August 2008)

Tjo für mich waren die Gründe AoC den Rücken zu kehren die übertriebenen Anforderungen an die Hardware und vor allem anderen das Gefühl durchgehend in Zonen zu spielen (was ja auch der Fall ist...). Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, in einer zusammenhängenden Welt zu sein.

Man teleportiert von A nach B, dazwischen ist nicht vorhandene Landschaft. Viele Zonen enden in Sackgassen. Und dann noch die Instanzierung der Gebiete, lebendige Welt ist einfach anders. Für mich wars leider nichts auf dauer.

Das Reisesystem ist auch absolut daneben und kostet unnötig viel Zeit. Es sei denn man "teleportiert" sich durch sterben durch die Gebiete, was ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein kann und die Atmosphäre noch mehr killt. Und dann der nervige Bug mit aufploppenden NPCs, vor allem in Städten... Naja, irgendwann wars einfach zuviel und die Euphorie war verflogen :\

Schade, AoC hat echt viel Potential.


----------



## Skelettron (13. August 2008)

stimmt die wege waren übertrieben lang... hab oft abends noch kurz überlegt ob ich ein zwei quest machen möchte... aber den weg von khemi bis zum feld der toten fand ich dann doch zu lang und hab lieber was anders gemacht als aoc zu zocken.


----------



## lukss (13. August 2008)

lol bei wow gibt es gildensterben nach 4 jahren bei aoc nach ein paar monaten


----------



## ginky_8 (13. August 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> lol bei wow gibt es gildensterben nach 4 jahren bei aoc nach ein paar monaten



sry  das ich sags aber das hat was mit qualität zu tun ok ist kein geheimnis soll kein flame sein ist nur fakt


----------



## Oraishio (13. August 2008)

Das die Leute weglaufen is doch kein Wunder bei einem Spiel was im Grunde noch ne Beta Testphase ist und viel zu früh auf den Markt gebracht wurde. Wer will schon ein Spiel spielen was total unausgereift ist. Denke mal wenn es solange übersteht könnte man in etwa 1jahr mal da rein schauen.


----------



## Dietrich (13. August 2008)

Mal was zum Lachen: Ein Tag bei Funcom (youtube).

MfG


----------



## Bansai2006 (13. August 2008)

Sehr geehrter Herr Buffed

Das Ding hier können Sie getrost schliessen


----------



## bambix3d (13. August 2008)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Buffed
> 
> Das Ding hier können Sie getrost schliessen



Was würden die nur ohne Dich machen?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. August 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Mal was zum Lachen: Ein Tag bei Funcom (youtube).
> 
> MfG



OMG zu geil, ich liebe dieses Vid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jodu (13. August 2008)

hmm...ich war vor einigen wochen schon einmal bei einem freund, der einen herold des xotil (ist das richtig so? spiele selber nicht) angefangen hatte und hab ihm so von lvl 14-18 zugeschaut und es hat schon spaß gemacht, heute war ich wieder einmal bei ihm (sein herold ist mitlerweile level 72) und es ist nur noch langweilig gewesen und er will sein abo ebenfalls kündigen...

als außenstehender würde ich auch ganz klar sagen, dass sämtliche kunden imo als betatester missbraucht werden, die ersten gebiete um tortage sind mitlerweile einigermaßen "entbugt", mit genügend quests und einer stimmigen handlung gespickt aber was danach kommt ist wirklich langweilig....hoffentlich überlebt AoC noch lange genug, damit es endlich fertig wird, dann könnte ich mir auch vorstellen das es ein prima mmo wird aber so wie funcom gehandelt hat, kann ich gut verstehen wenn immer mehr leute aufhören^^


----------



## AoC-Spasshaber (14. August 2008)

Das ist ja der Hammer hier…
Frag wen Du willst, alle diejenigen, die nach mehr Content für ihren Level schreien, werden auch dann weiterschreien wenn es neuen Content gab (den sie mal eben so auf Speed durchzocken), als ob sie mit ihren 15 Euro monatlich das Recht hätten, jeden Tag aufs neue von Funcom mit frischem Content beliefert werden zu müssen, und das wie gesagt: ihrem Level entsprechend natürlich. Für 15 Euro kann ich zweimal ins Kino gehen und habe 3 Stunden Spaß – oder ich spiele AoC stundenlang und habe auch Spaß!

Wenn man hier diese ganzen Halbwahrheiten (Maulkörbe bei sachlicher Kritik,  total verbuggt) liest, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und mich über jeden von denen FREUEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , der mit AoC aufhört! Übrig bleiben werden dann diejenigen, die man IM Spiel trifft und mit denen man dort Spaß haben kann. Solange es noch immer solche Nörgler und Flamer wie die meisten hier gibt,  gibt’s immer noch ZUVIELE Spieler in AoC! 
Aber stänkern ist ja Volkssport geworden und Fakt ist auch, dass sich Menschen lieber öffentlich über das negative äußern. Die Foren sind ein Sammelsurium für Nörgler und Flamer geworden. Wer hier schreibt, dass er AoC gut findet und gern spielt, wird spätestens 4 Posts weiter in Stücke gerissen und beleidigt, meist mi Aussagen wie „Verschwende man dein Geld weiter“, „Fanboy“ und ähnliche unqualifizierte Kommentare. Die ganzen Nörgler übersehen dabei nur allzu gerne, dass wir kein Geld verschwenden sondern  Spaß am Spiel haben, darauf sind sie neidisch und versuchen es dem Spaßhaber zu vermiesen. 

Unsere Gilde ist nicht am Sterben, sie ist seit Beginn am Wachsen. Dabei suchen wir uns die Leute genau aus, die wir aufnehmen, da sind keine von den Typen bei, die nach ner Woche wieder rauswollen. Von unsereren Mitgliedern treibt sich aber auch kaum einer in den Foren rum, aus den o.g. Gründen. Die spielen lieber oder sind auf dem Testserver aktiv um das Spiel mitzugestalten als sich das Geheule hier anzuhören. 

Lächerlicherweise brüllen hier alle nach WAR als wäre es der Heiland, vergessen aber völlig dass sie vor 6 Monaten genauso über AoC geredet haben…

Ich hoffe inständig, dass mit jedem ausgelaufenen Abo auch der Forum-Zutritt im Funcom-Forum gesperrt wird. Wer nicht zahlt muß halt draussen bleiben. Dann werden irgendwann diejenigen übrig bleiben, die Spaß haben und die man auch im Spiel trifft.

Viel Spaß beim WoW und macht die Tür zu!


----------



## gw1200 (14. August 2008)

Ich habe mir Zeit gelassen mit dem lvl'n und habe immer noch Spass (in großer Gilde). Mir fehlen noch 4 bis zum Maximum mit meinem Main und der nächste wartet schon. So gesehen habe ich nicht wirklich Bedarf nach anderen MMO's. Sicherlich ist es eine Frage des Spieltypes. Ich denke es wird sich eine bestimmte Spielerzahl einpegeln und dann wieder langsam steigen mit fortschreitender Erweiterung. Einige Questreihen kenne ich auch noch gar nicht oder nur teilweise.


----------



## Valinar (14. August 2008)

AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig, dass mit jedem ausgelaufenen Abo auch der Forum-Zutritt im Funcom-Forum gesperrt wird. Wer nicht zahlt muß halt draussen bleiben. Dann werden irgendwann diejenigen übrig bleiben, die Spaß haben und die man auch im Spiel trifft.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim WoW und macht die Tür zu!




Werden dann wahrscheinlich so wenige sein das Funcom das forum zu teuer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trolldich (14. August 2008)

AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> dass wir kein Geld verschwenden sondern  Spaß am Spiel haben, darauf sind sie neidisch und versuchen es dem Spaßhaber zu vermiesen.
> 
> Lächerlicherweise brüllen hier alle nach WAR als wäre es der Heiland, vergessen aber völlig dass sie vor 6 Monaten genauso über AoC geredet haben…


also ich muss zugeben , ja ich bin neidisch auf leute die spass an aoc haben da es mir keinen spass gemacht hat obwohl ich conan fan bin . hätten sie mit 40 lvl angefangen die gut laufen würden sie mehr spieler behalten aber nein man muss sich gleich auf 80 hochpuschen .

und nein ich bin lernfähig ich werde mir war erst nach 1 jahr kaufen oder gar nicht .


----------



## Tanabor (14. August 2008)

also wenn ich sehe wie viele leute von unserem WoW realm abgewandert sind zu AoC und wieder zurückkommen, wundert es mich, daß überhaupt noch leute AoC spielen. Ich habe das gleiche prob auf EQII. habe es angefangen und find es echt richtig gut. aber spieler sind so gut wie keine online. auf wow hab ich auch keine lust mehr. also werde ich wohl aufhören^^


----------



## Thelesea (15. August 2008)

^so ich habe jetzt mal ALLE 2 seiten durchgeackert und gebe jetzt mal meinen senf dazu:

ich habe WOW,EQ2 und GW gezockt. bei EQ2 gibt es keine GTC mehr,und viele sachen in den beschreibungen sind deutsch/englisch gemischt,sonst hat es gerade bei beruflichen dingen gute ansätze. GW hat kine berufe,zuniedriges höchstlevel und nen instanzerte welt (nicht so mein typ game ) und WoW ist eben öfters mal random verbuggt (was normal ist).

und wichtig ist auch,zu erkennen das blizzard den vorteil hat,WoW in ein bekanntes und funktionierendes universum zu setzen,in die sich das game einfügt. AoC  denke ich hat das nicht. WoW erreicht mit seiner feigabe ab 12 auuch nen breiteres publikum,AoC ist ab 18,die meisten 18 jährigen gehen aber arbeiten,feiern,saufen und so und haben weniger interesse unter umständen.Blizzard gibt freitage bei serverproblemen,FC auch?und WoW läuft auf allen rechnern der letzten 5 jahre ohne probleme (Diablo 2 verfolgt das selbe konzept: nen spiel fürn 233MHZ CPU zur zeit wo es 800er CPUs gab??).all diese punkte stärken das fudament von blizzard als klassennprimus ungemein


----------



## Evereve (16. August 2008)

AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> Lächerlicherweise brüllen hier alle nach WAR als wäre es der Heiland, vergessen aber völlig dass sie vor 6 Monaten genauso über AoC geredet haben…



Ich kann mich noch gut an die letzten zwei Wochen vor AOC Release ans offizielle Wow Forum erinnern. Da wurde Wow nieder gemacht, denn "in zwei Wochen kommt endlich ein richtig geiles Spiel raus"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut an die letzten zwei Wochen vor AOC Release ans offizielle Wow Forum erinnern. Da wurde Wow nieder gemacht, denn "in zwei Wochen kommt endlich ein richtig geiles Spiel raus"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt, aber bei WAR nehme ich das jetzt nicht wirklich war das soetwas passiert. sicher gibts immer ein paar fanboys (ganz klar auch bei WAR) für die das spiel oder sogar der hype alles ist. Woran das aber liegt möchte ich nicht mutmaßen.
Das jetzt viele Gilden sterben ist für mich aber gut nachvollziehbar, nicht wegen vermeintlich rückläufiger spielerzahlen, sondern viel eher weil anfangs viele Gilden einfach mal so gegründet werden allein des Tags willen (und später vielleicht noch der Stadt) . Solche Bündnisse sind dabnn oft sehr lose und lösen sich schnell wieder und ich denke auch das ist gerade mit ein grund für das gildensterben. ich denke übrigens das bei WAR noch ein viel größeres gildensterben nach release(also ca.2-3 monate nachher) zu beobachten sein würd. das würd dann aber seine gründe auch stark im gildenlevelsystem und deren vorteile sein, denn ohne entsprechende aktivität würd jede große gilde gegenüber anderen in die brüche gehen. da erinner ich mich zu gern an die ganzen newbie gilden wo an die 100-150 mitglieder drinne waren, aber keine auch nur über lvl 40 war und die aktivität sich auf einen bruchteil der member beschrenkte.

ü.s beim querlesen fiel mir übrigens auf das viel zu oft andere spiele hier genannt werden (mit-dem-finger-auch-auf-sich-zeig). man sollte dran denken das es ein aoc forum ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (16. August 2008)

AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig, dass mit jedem ausgelaufenen Abo auch der Forum-Zutritt im Funcom-Forum gesperrt wird. Wer nicht zahlt muß halt draussen bleiben. Dann werden irgendwann diejenigen übrig bleiben, die Spaß haben und die man auch im Spiel trifft.



Und bei denen man dann vermutlich auch Vornamen, Nachnamen und Anzahl der Sommersprossen kennt...;-)


----------



## Falcon2K (18. August 2008)

Um einfach mal wieder ein paar Zahlen zu liefern, poste ich einfach mal die Mitgliederzahlen meiner Gilde mit Datum vom 26.7., da das der letzte Tag war an dem ich mich einloggen konnte und ich (unter anderem aufgrund solcher Threads) das Gildenrooster mal durchgezählt habe.

Wem die Zahlen sehr gross vorkommen, bedenke, dass ich auf dem Server Asura (Vorbesteller Server bereits vor Echtstart aktiv) in einer der zu Beginn grössten Gilden war. 

Stand 26.7.:

Gildenmitglieder: 278
davon Twinks: 52
-> 226 Accounts

innerhalb der letzten 7 Tage aktiv vor dem 26.7: 34
davon Twinks: 5

innerhalb der letzten 14 Tage vor dem 26.7. aktiv: 47
davon Twinks: 6

Auch wenn meine Gilde vorallem aus Vielspielern besteht/bestand und in Casual-Gilden ein AoC-freundlicheres Bild vorhanden sein mag, hat mich der Massenexodus unserer Gilde doch immerhin wieder in dem Glauben bestärkt, dass der dumme Konsument eben doch nicht so blöd ist, sich jeden Software-Müll vorsetzen zu lassen und mir persönlich hat es ein Stück weit den Glauben an die Vernunft des Menschen zurückgegeben.


----------

